# WotBS - Scouring of Gate Pass



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok I think we are near ready (and weird thing is so are the other games I started). I think I will have a thread for each module that way if we need to refer to something we only need to know in which module it happened. 

Next two posts will be for houserules and other misc stuff will probably be full of links once we are done LOL. this is a module so posting speed is on all of you I have a few plots mapped out so am ready to roll.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...-campaign-saga-conversion-pathfinder-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ky-campaign-saga-rg-pathfinder-converted.html


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Treasure]
loot from magic school - two potions of cure moderate wounds 2d8+5; two doses of silversheen; wand of magic missile(lvl1) charges 24; traveling spellbook; spells listed here 

Shade gains silver short sword 

Resistance help 

Black Horse Bounty Hunters - kept = 3 potions, 2 tangle foot bags, mw composite longbow w/ 20 arrows

Dream Shroud

Inquisitor Battle[/sblock]

[sblock=Awards]
Songdragon's reroll - used to reroll lvl 2 HP[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Goals]
Get the military intelligence from Rivereye - Obtain LvL 2 - *COMPLETED*
Get Torrent and Intelligence away from the city - Obtain LvL 3 - *COMPLETED
*​ Travel to a safe place to camp inside the Fire Forest - Obtain LvL 4
[/sblock]
[sblock=Side Quests]
Deliver Rantel's scroll case  to his sister Katrina - Reward: favor from Rantel [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

*NPCs*

Torrent 

*Organizations*

*Knights of the Aquiline Cross*
*
*[sblock=Knowledge:History or Religion]
[sblock=DC 10] The Knights of the Aquiline Cross are clerics and paladins who see healing as the best way to fight evil. They cannot refuse using their healing powers to those who ask (though they’re not required to heal enemies who have not surrendered). Followers of the order who maintain their vow of healing are said to miraculously survive injury, as if they simply do not bleed from even seemingly-fatal wounds.
[sblock=DC 15] Many knights of the order go on quests to try to locate the Aquiline Heart, a healing relic, said to have been torn from the chest of a mighty eagle by a fierce dragon.
[sblock=DC 20] The original Order of the Aquiline Cross was exterminated entirely by the wrath of a demon, but was reborn recently by an act of divine inspiration. A young human paladin named Entras found an abandoned chapel of the order in the
wilds of Shahalesti, and she vowed to continue the order’s quest.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

> _It is New Year’s Eve, and near midnight on this frigid evening when you all gather in a small condemned tavern in the Free Citystate of Gate Pass. Located in the mountain pass which separates two hostile nations — Ragesia and Shahalesti — Gate Pass has been neutral since the end of their last war, but now from Ragesia a scourge comes for the city._
> _
> By now, every magic-user in Gate Pass knows of the Scourge. The Emperor of Ragesia died barely a month ago, and in a move to cement herself as the next emperor of Ragesia, Leska, leader of the Ragesian inquisitors, has decreed that all disloyal users of magic — arcane or divine — are to be tracked down and killed, to prevent future threats to the empire. The inquisitors, clerics specialized in countermagic, travel with military escorts to the borders of Ragesia. Their first target is Gate Pass, its neutrality long viewed as an insult to the nation’s honor. Those who resist them will have to face the searing power of the Ragesian Empire.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] Please post yourself going to and entering the pub. First person in will see Torrent only, as others enter you will see Torrent and all other characters who posted before you. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

Barrik Mav’kar strides down the alley, arms crossed on his broad chest. As he periodically glances over his shoulder, the shirt of chain links he wears rustles and clinks, to his silent reproach. _Good thing no one’s around,_ he mentally grumbles. He reaches the door of the closed pub and reads the notice, an orc-like snort escaping his nostrils, along with a grimace made worse by his large tusks.

Making sure of his weapon cord looped around his right wrist, the massive half-orc pushes open the door. He sees the lone human sitting the deserted common room of the dilapidated building and his upper lip curls, tusk jutting. “I am Barrik Mav’kar,” he says by way of introduction. “And you must be Torrent. You have information I seek, as I understand. Now, can we come to an arrangement, or do I go elsewhere?”


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

> _The darkened pub is mostly empty now, its __many tables and chairs pushed to one wall and __covered with sheets. A single table sits in the __middle of the room, with enough chairs for five people. A small oil lamp and a keg sit on top of it, along with several mugs. At the back corner of the common room beside the bar, a staircase leads upstairs. The windows and door facing onto the street are closed, and you know they have been boarded up from the outside. On the wall behind the bar hangs a bronze bust of the former emperor of Ragesia, Drakus Coaltongue, a regal, aged half-orc with a scar cutting diagonally across his face. You and Torrent are __the only people in the room._ ​






"Yes my name is Torrent," the woman sitting behind the table facing the door says. "And a Happy New Year to you as well Barrik Mav'Kar." she continues with a smile before taking a sip from her mug.

"I have heard of you and your search for your family. I have a little information on them and that I well give you for free. Although the information itself won't help you to find them but perhaps helping me just might." The smile returns and she gestures to one of the chairs. "Please, there are others due to show up, have a drink with me till they get here."​​​​​​​​​
​


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

“Gods willing this year is better than last, then I shall be happy for it,” the giant of a half-breed says flatly. He roughly grabs one of the chairs and sits, the seat creaking under his bulk. “I must confess, I was expecting to meet a man here. No offense. Now, about my family, and the assistance I will be giving you,” he says, leaning forward slightly and taking the offered drink with his left hand and taking a sip.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2010)

In the cool night time air the thick hands place a small clay urn amongst the thousands of others within Summer’s Bluff. She offers up a brief prayer while clutching her holy symbol, "Gracenyes, forgive those who rule out of fear. Grant them the wisdom to do what is right for all of Gate Pass. Grant those we lead prosperity and safety in the year to come. May they know only peace."

Placing her leather gloves back on the stout figure then makes her way to her rendezvous, but stops before she leaves the square looking over the mass of small clay urns and in a whisper, "May all our wishes be granted."

It is a short time later as the armored dwarf makes her way down a slush covered alley. She notices large boot prints proceed her and comes to the side door of the Poison Apple. She looks over the notice and scoffs, "Wisdom indeed. At the end of my mace if it comes to it."


Before she reaches for the door she looks down the alley one way and then the next and with a heavy sign comments, "Where is that man." With a shrug the gloved hand tries the door. As it opens she sees who must be whom she is to meet, Torrent along with a lightly armored half-orc before her.

"Good evening, Ma'am. Sir." she says to the woman sitting and then to the half-orc standing, "I am Marda Hammerstar."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

"Your family is..." Torrent starts to say but stops as the door to the Poison Apple opens.

"Greetings Sister Hammerstar. I must tell you I was very pleased when my superiors told me a member of your clan was to be part of this." 

Torrent looks past Marda and then asks, "I thought Master Aaron would be accompany you?" 


[sblock=OOC] Great use of the players guide Songdragon and a great post. You get a reroll to use once for any roll you wish till the end of this adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantalass

On his way to the tavern, the secrets he had to keep weighted much on Fantalss slight frame. He wore normal clothes, no robe, as he was forced to do. With his spell book and other items safely hidden in the secret compartment of his backpack, he finally arrives at the tavern. "Seems we are to late, Caty." He mutters to the black cat besides him. Then, with the aid of his familiar, he hears voices coming from inside. "Let's see who we will met."

He opens the door, hardly nodding at the persons insight and sits down after getting the pack from his back. As he sits, the black cat leaps on his lap. They share the same emerald eyes.

"I'm called Fantalass. I was invited."


[sblock=OOC]

---

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5198185-post6.htmlFantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 6/6 (+1, 1d6)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2010)

She nods to the woman and corrects her with the name, "Hammerstar," and then continues, "Tis a pleasure to be able to serve, this time around. Alas more of the Clan could not come. Preparations are being made to secure our lands. We will not fold to these threats as the Council appears to have done. Fools."

The dwarven woman peers t the door as the elven male enters. She watches him and his feline companion the entire way to the table and watches both sit and greets them, "Greetings to you Fantalass. I am Marda Hammerstar."

She turns to Torrent and replies to her query, "He was to meet me here. I am sure he will be along soon."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

Barrik gives a slight grunt and nod to each newcomer, silently fuming. _Accursed interruptions! Two more minutes and I would have had what I came for._

His gaze turns back to Torrent, waiting for her to continue and paying little attention to the other two.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

The elven maiden tries to keep to the shadows, but the snow on the ground isn't helping one bit, crunching underfoot and reflecting the dismal winter light into every nook and cranny. Stealth (1d20+6=11) She looks around the corner of a dark building into the central corridor of the low end section of Gates Pass. "What a rutting hole...at least the streets are empty of the filth that passes for residents around here." She approached the poisoned apple from the alley side, noticing the narrow bridge that connects the two buildings. She deftly scales the side of the building, with a quick set of leaps using her daggers against the side of the structure Acrobatics (Jump) (1d20+7=24). Opting to enter the pub from the top.

Once inside the darkened tavern, Shade feels much more comfortable, seamlessly blending into the shadows Stealth (1d20+6=26), she moves down into the common room. She takes a seat at the table in utter silence, then drags the pitcher of ale and a cup loudly across the rough wooden surface to finally draw attention to herself. The effect of the girl in a black cloak, with black hair and a black mask and armor seemingly materializing at the table is quite startling. "Entrances are overrated. Call me Shade." She pours herself a drink.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Torrent's eyes widen as Shade's appearance out of the shadows, startles her. She nearly chokes on the sip of her beer she was taking.

_*cough, cough*_

Wiping her mouth with the back of a hand her smile returns instantly. "You must be from the guild. They didn't tell me who they would be sending only that your 'expertise' in certain areas would be invaulable."

Torrent looks at everyone gathered so far with her smile firmly in place. "I think we will wait another moment for Master Aaron, no sense telling you of my needs twice. Until then everyone have a drink and," she says raising her glass. "Happy New Year to you all."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2010)

As the second elf, a female this time, and wearing some sort of mask suddenly appears, the dwarf reaches for the heavy mace at her side, but stops when Torrent regains herself and welcomes the rogue.

"Greetings." she takes a seat and takes up a mug of ale for herself. She raises the glass to the others, "Happy New Year."

She thinks to herself... _Where is Aaron, he is not usually late. If he has gone and gotten himself in trouble_... She lets the thought go and takes a long pull of her drink.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade pushes the diaphonous shawl up on her mask, exposing her scarred lips and chin as she raises the cup. Taking a long swig of her drink, the steely gray eyes of the dark rogue dart toward the dwarf's hand as it moves toward her weapon. "And what pray tell is so happy about it then? The Ragesian army is marching strait up the arse of this tiny hamlet. The local government is rolling over and snatching up business owners that they can blame for any resistance the invaders might face. And the magic using types are going crazy trying to get out of the way of the whole mess, blasting anyone that even looks at them cross-ways." She tips the cup to the side a bit, looking at its contents and slides it away from herself back across the table then casts an eye toward Torrent. "Yes. The guild usually likes to have representation on all these sort of deals. Its surprising they still have a nose to stick in other people's business, but who am I to judge." She pulls her shawl back down over the small portion of her face that the mask does not cover.

Her smooth and even voice has a sharp, cruel note in it that grates on the ear. Like being dragged over broken glass naked when you're really drunk. Pleasant and painful all at the same time.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 25, 2010)

Barrik looks at the sudden entrance of the strange elf and promptly shrugs. "Nice trick," is his only response. _I wonder if my eidolon could take on that hue... One way to find out. He, or is it an It? No matter. He's changed a bit already, maybe color is possible, too. It would certainly be intimidating,_ the half-orc trails on mentally, his eyes losing some of their focus.

He snaps back at the mention of another person, running a hand back over his ropey hair. A frown creases his features. "He'd better be here soon. In the meantime, Torrent, you were about to give me what I came here to get. Care to proceed? Or are you going to insist our matter be conducted privately, after whatever this other thing, involving all these people, is concluded?"

His expression becomes one of boredom as he sets down his mug.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2010)

Watching the figure from a distance, Aaron waits for another 5 minutes.  Once satisfied, Aaron moves up the bluff, watching the night sky with interest.  Seeing the clay urns, Aaron does not know which one is the one he is looking for, but it mattered not.  It only held a memory and his prayers went beyond the urns.

'Another year has come... and we are both alive.  Again, I pray for Gracenys guidance in the year to come, the knowledge to identify evil, the power to lay it to rest and the compassion to aid others not so lucky.  I will continue to watch over her again, as she had before I was able do so on my own.  Forgive me for the wrongs I have done this past year, and see that it was always in the best interest of the greater good...'

Standing, Aaron stretches, noting that the time was getting to be even later, and moves with a renewed purpose.  As he skirts the streets, he takes a roundabout way to the pub, his thoughts on the name causing a bit of uneasiness within his soul.  As he moves through an alleyway still over a block away, he slows, as he keeps his senses on his surroundings.

Moving with care, he checks the snow for tracks, wondering if there were more than the appointed that were intent on making this meeting.  Knowing that Marda would take the direct route, Aaron moves through the alley at the far end, coming to the pub and checking the tracks.  Easily spotting the various types, he notes that only three sets have entered, with another set seeming to disappear near a wall.  

'Curious..' he thinks to himself, making sure to note this for later.

Glancing about, he tries to see if any more were taking note of the comings and goings on the establishment before entering the doorway.  Shaking his boots at the entrance, he examines the room, noting that there were indeed five persons waiting.  Marda, ever the one not to dismiss free ale sits drinking from her mug.  A Half-Orc that seems impatient sits waiting as well along with a thin male elf with a cat of matching eyes.  Lastly, he spots a female elf in a mask, sitting and drinking.

'Again, curious... ' he thinks to himself with the array of strangers before him.

Bowing out of respect, Aaron introduces himself.  "Apologies, for it seems that I have kept you waiting... I had a matter to attend to. But that is no excuse.  My name is Aaron.  Are there more coming?"


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2010)

Marda looks to the masked elf and shakes her head and says sarcastically, "My, are we not a ray of sunshine. Some folk like to think more of the good things in life, rather than dwell on all that is or can go bad."

As Aaron enters the dwarven woman is relived to see him well, She raises her mug in salute, "Welcome friend. You would appear to be the last for this eve. Come, sit." She kicks out a chair at her side for the human man.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2010)

Seeing the mug, Aaron makes his way to the seat offered him, not caring to take part in the drink yet.  "So, if I am the last, then I guess the reason we were summoned here should be discussed?"

Aaron sits back and awaits for someone to tell him what is going on... and who the mysterious newcomers were.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2010)

Barrik looks as what seems to be the last member enters. A lean human boy... His lip curls a little. "Seeing as you fill the last seat, I'd definitely say you are the last to arrive. Thanks _ever so much_ for being on-time. Not like any of us were _punctual_ or anything like that."

He grabs his mug and takes another sip, eyes going back to Torrent. "Now can we get down to whatever business you called us all here about? Quite a lot of people and secrecy. Never a good combination, doubly so in times like these."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2010)

Hearing the words of the Half-Orc, Aaron wonders just how blasphemous the man is, and if he would have to be judged.  With only Marda offering him any type of greeting that would be cordial, Aaron turns back to the Half-Orc.

"So, your time is worth more than any of the others... I will have to keep that in mind for when you are left bloodied and bleeding, asking for aid...  Hopefully I would be more punctual with tending to your wounds... Then again, maybe not... Old habits do die hard.."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Torrent still sitting puts her mug under the tap and tops it off. Just as she is about to address Barrik's remark everyone can hear church bells starting to ring throughout the city. It seems midnight had finally arrived.



> _Torrent grimaces and straightens in her __chair, saying, “That’s one year gone. __I guess it’s time to get down to __business."_
> 
> _“The city’s in trouble. The __Ragesian army is marching on us, __and will be here by tomorrow. Before __then, we have a mission."_
> 
> ...





"The resistance has asked for help from every able group in Gate Pass. And in turn they believe in our mission and sent all of you."​

"The warrior Barrik Mav'Kar" she says gesturing to the half-orc. ​ 
"Fantalass from Gabal's School of Magic." she says with a nod to the elven male and his cat.​ 
"Shade the Masked," she says with a smile to the elven woman who stares daggers back at her. "Both in apperance and in abilities known to me."​ 
"And Marda Battlestar and Master Aaron, both disciples of Gracenys." Torrent finishes with a nod to the dwarven woman and young man.​ 
[sblock=Adventure Goals]
Get the military intelligence from Rivereye - Obtain LvL 2
Get Torrent and Intelligence out of the city - Obtain LvL 3 ​ 

Will put this back on page one for easier reference.​[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2010)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "So, your time is worth more than any of the others... I will have to keep that in mind for when you are left bloodied and bleeding, asking for aid...  Hopefully I would be more punctual with tending to your wounds... Then again, maybe not... Old habits do die hard.."




Barrik snorts, looking the boy up and down. His voice is nearing a growl as he says, "When I've got things to do, I certainly consider my time more valuable than that of others. For example, if you had been here on time, we could have already been thinking up answers to this situation, but instead you make us sit for an annoying, extraneous length of time, when the message I assume we each received was quite clear about timeframe. And I'd be careful with veiled threats, human. You look much more frail than I."

The half-orc snorts again, shaking his head and taking a swig from his mug. "Bah! It doesn't matter anyway. What does matter is this circumstance. I will assist, as you have something I need, Torrent."

His expression changes to one of curiosity, as does his tone, now questioning. "A possibility for leaving the city comes to mind... Does Gate Pass have a, how to put it, waste disposal system? Sewers? Godsawful smell, I'll grant, but I doubt anyone would be looking in there for anyone trying to escape. Of course, it's meaningless if this city doesn't have one. Not all do, as I hear. And I'm guessing no one here is capable of casting a spell of flight, correct?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade rolls her eyes as Marda starts the inevitable lecture on optimism, but is interrupted by the arrival of the final attendee. Torrent begins her grim statement of the situation and the meager goals that this unlikely group of companions needs to achieve this night. Her eyes move back to Marda in an 'I told you so' fashion as their host continues. 

The rogue stands as the speeches are finished, not wanting to even touch the cup of ... beer. "Lets go if we are going. I've fought quite a few Ragerian sailors during my pirate days, and I'm not looking forward to fighting them a hundred at a time." She glances over her shoulder. "You done counting rays of sunshine now that my realities have been confirmed by an outside source? So where are we meeting this ... Badgerface?" Seeing the half-orc is ready to go as well, she gives him a nod.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2010)

The dwarven woman looks to the female elf and starts to respond but stops herself with some effort. She shakes her head before looking to Torrent. "I may have been young at the time, but I know all too well what happened the last time Regesians took Gate Pass. I am in. I may not have skills of stealth, but I have divine magics to aid us in battle and to heal our wounds."

She looks to the half-orc, "I agree it would be a good way out. That said, I am also quite sure that we are not the only ones to consider that option. I am more than willing to take it though, unless someone has access to something that allows flight?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Torrent pipes in, "There is no sewer system, an underground river, but it is unnavigable. And flying is really out unless you really want to deal with the Sky Cavarly."

"We need..." she starts to say but stops short, cocking her head to listen.

The quiet is almost eerie and then you understand, the bells have stopped tolling, and all at once (strange).

"You hear that?" Torrent asks.

[sblock=OOC]

I don't know did you hear that? *Two* Perception checks post what you character does whether he hears or not. Torrents warning should be enough to have you ready even if you hear nothing.

[sblock=Perception check #1 DC 20]
You hear creaking from the floor boards above you. Probably half a dozen men. [/sblock]

Perception check #2 on hold just getting it out of the way. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantalass

The elf coughs and was just about to raise his voice... but then he hears it, too.  "Steps, maybe half a dozen men. On the floor above.", he whispers.
He continues with some quick arcane syllables, but nothing seems to happen...

[sblock=OOC]

Perception (1d20+5=23)
Perception 2 (1d20+5=17)

Casting Mage armor on himself, sharing with Caty.

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 6/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2010)

Marda looks to Torrent, "What do you..." and then stops as Fantalass  informs them of what he hears. 

She looks to Aaron and reaches for her mace and shield as she prepares for trouble.

[sblock=ooc]Perception Check 1 1d20+6=10 Clueless 

Perception check 2 1d20+6=25 Now we are talking! [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2010)

As the church bells ring, a smile spreads over Aaron's face, as he answers the Half-ORc.  "Ah, it seems you were wrong.  From the sounds of the bells, I am right on time..."

Choosing to ignore the Half-Orc, knowing that it would be unwise to show him his powers, Aaron instead puts his attention to the words of Torrent.  When the options arise, and the mention of the sewage system is presented, he is thankful that there is not one.  Perhaps the Half-Orc was more attuned to rolling around in filth, but he was not.  If he had to, that's a different story...

As he thinks on it, he hears the creaking from above easily, as he confirms the warning.  [sblock=Perception Rolls]Perception Rolls (1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=28)[/sblock]

Whispering:  "Yes, I saw a single pair of tracks outside that hinted of someone else coming in from above, and not from the doorway.  I had assumed it was one of you, but perhaps I was wrong..."

Flexing his spiked gauntlet, he grabs his Bastard Sword, knowing that a number of intruders like half a dozen at a secret location and meeting only spells trouble.  He turns to Marda, nodding slightly as he says, "May the Hand of Grace guide us..."

OOC - Awaiting Perception Results, I think I got it!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2010)

Barrik doesn't hear anything, but he is not one to ignore a warning. He stands up from the measly chair and draws his falchion, quietly walking to the stairs. He whispers, "Anyone who's good in a fight, get over here with me."

The half-orc covers the distance in a couple of short strides and braces himself near the stairs, ready to fend off anything.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik can't make those, except on a nat 20, so I'm not going to bother.

And a curse upon you Fangor! Why do you get the good rolls?

Anyways, Barrik gets close to the stairs and goes into Total Defense, raising AC to 20. Just in case... And could we get a map for the Poison Apple, HM?
I'm figuring we could get into a formation that blocks the stairs, with Marda in the center and me and Aaron on either side, or one step ahead. It depends on how much room we have for the staircase...

And, if you wouldn't mind rolling Init for me, just to speed things up a little, HM. Bonus is +2.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2010)

Aaron steps beside the Half-Orc, his Bastard Sword now in hand and awaits a foe to direct his attention to, other than Barrik himself... 

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, somehow I had some decent rolls there!  Now I will SUCK in combat!  Oh well...  BTW - I am able to use my Bodyguard attack if I am next to an ally and still threatening a foe.  So, Aaron will be up front with Barrik.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade falls silent at the warning, imeediately casting her eyes to the ceiling. _"Above."_ is all she whispers before taking the opportunity to sink back into the shadows as she draws her blackened blades.

The creeping shadow makes her way around to the wall next to the stairs, readying a full attack.

Perception X2 = 23, 18

Stealth=26

OOC - wow 2 20s on stealth in as many rolls.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2010)

The dwarven woman moves up with the half-orc and Aaron. She gazes over at Torrent and in a whisper, "Where do we need to go fer our small friend? In case we get separated."

She then turns back to face the stairs and with a friendly nudge to Aaron and whispers, "Gracenyes' blessings to all of us lad."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantalass



Dragonwriter said:


> ... He whispers, "Anyone who's good in a fight, get over here with me."
> 
> ...




The elf coughs again and doesn't move to join them. In effect, he just keeps sitting, holding his drink: "Sorry, I will not be of help. I wasn't expecting a fight today, so I memorized no attack spells."
 
[sblock=OOC]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2663825/Fan & Caty: Full defense.

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 6/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2010)

The group is a flurry of motion at the thought of a group of men coming to ambush them. Nearing the steps Barrik, Aaron, and Marda wait. 

Shade slinks into the shadows and gains a vantage point to watch everywhere. 

Fantalass casts his spell and waits to see if he might be needed, although his spells are not quite the ones he wishes they were.

Torrent stands axe in hand watching the ceiling as if she can see the men through it.

_*thump, thump* _

_*thump, thump*_

Listening for the creaking of floor boards again, the group notices another sound. Different from men walking it is more like ripe fruit being dropped on the roof of a house. It is distant, muted coming from somewhere outside the inn and away, somewhere from inside the city.

Suddenly the front door to the pub shatters as two men with a portable battering ram break through. Two others hurry into the taproom swords drawn.

"Drop your weapons and come quietly. We don't want to break your valuable little heads." the lead thug says.

"Ha! Just try it, buddy." Torrent replies.

[sblock=OOC]
*First this:*


> Listening for the creaking of floor boards again, the group notices another sound. Different from men walking it is more like ripe fruit being dropped on the roof of a house. It is distant, muted coming from somewhere outside the inn and away, somewhere from inside the city.




Was not the reason for the second Perception check.

*This was:*
[sblock=Perception DC 5]
Just before the door is broken down you hear some say "Front door, go." Which would lead you to believe there are more thugs outside. [/sblock]

Now there is one more "round" to go before regular combat and this is a doozy, 

Please post in an sblock what it is you *want* your character to do this next "round" and an init to go with it. Based off that and what happens per the game, I will sort out the chaos and then post everything that happens before we start normal combat.

Here's your init DW since you wanted me to roll it. 1d20+2 = 17 

Question meet me in the OOC please. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantalass

Not really able to fight alone, Fantalass stands cautiously up, waiting what the others will do...
 
[sblock=OOC]

Fan & Caty: Full defense.

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 6/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=Intended Action] Marda turns to the newcomers, and swears in dwarven as she takes a strep forward (5ft step towards the thugs). Her left forearm glows in a silvery radiance from beneath the clothing. "I call forth your power this night Gracenyes, give us aid as we do battle!" She then casts _*bless*_ as the radiance momentarily bursts forth to engulf the room and each ally feels uplifted and energized.  She then stares at the two at the door threatening the group, "I counter your offer and will give you the option to flee, now!" 

(Initiative 1d20+1=21 )
Bless (1 minute) (+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.) [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=Barrik’s Actions
Barrik spins around as the door breaks open. A low growl issues from his lips at the threat from the thugs. He mumbles, “You two stay here, in case more come down the stairs.” The half-orc’s grip on his falchion tightens and a mischievous glint flashes across his eyes. ”You’re outnumbered. Tell me, do you even know what we can do?”

As he speaks, a golden dog appears out of thin air in the snowy doorway, just behind the thugs. It growls and snaps at the thug’s backside, intent on either hanging on or ripping it off.

[sblock=OOC]
Using Summon SLA for a Celestial Dog. It attacks Thug 1, +2 melee for 1d4+1 damage
And, Perception check: nat 1. A pox on IC!!! 
Fangor, Songdragon, how about sharing those rolls?!?
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=Actions]Shade remains hidden by the stairs, amongst the boxes, as a nasty surprise for however comes within reach, even though she is emblodened by the bleesing of the dwarf.
1d20+3=15[/sblock]OOC - we could use some numbers/letters for placement on the map


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=Aarons Action]Init (1d20+3=22) (Sorry!  Damn IC teasing me with good rolls out of combat!

Aaron spins at the mention of surrendering, casting off the thought with a dismissal.  Nodding as Marda grants him favor, as well as watching the Half Orc move to meet the new threat, his own powers come to bear, as he meets the gaze of the talkative thug.  Moving to where Barrik had stood, he was trained in a certain fashion, and it would seem to be needed now...

"By who's authority?"

Aaron will defend the stairs, calling up, "Come on down... if you care to bleed..  Otherwise, leave... and you shall live."

Ready action to attack any foe that presents themselves.  Will take AoO's to anyone attacking Marda, to grant her a +2 to AC if it presents itself as well.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2010)

*Round 1 recap*

Marda turns to the newcomers, and swears in dwarven as she takes a step forward. Her left forearm glows in a silvery radiance from beneath the clothing. 

"I call forth your power this night Gracenyes, give us aid as we do battle!" She then casts _*bless*_ as the radiance momentarily bursts forth to engulf the room and each ally feels uplifted and energized. She then stares at the two thugs at the door threatening the group, "I counter your offer and will give you the option to flee, now!" 

"Not likely your pretty little head is worth a hundred gold, let's collect," he says nudging the other man to move towards Torrent.

Barrik spins around when the door is broken open. A low growl issues from his lips at the threat from the thugs. He mumbles, “You two stay here, in case more come down the stairs.” 

The half-orc’s grip on his falchion tightens and a mischievous glint flashes across his eyes. ”You’re outnumbered. Tell me, do you even know what we can do?”

_{{Queta'lorn Fias'tra}} _he says in the language of magic as he moves his free hand in a small circle and then points behind the thugs.

A golden dog, in a white nimbus, appears out of thin air in the snowy doorway, just behind the thugs. It growls and snaps at the thug’s backside, nipping him causing the man to roar in pain. "Wha? Another caster a rich hall this will be." he says steping towards Barrik. 

Swinging hard at the half-orc, Barrik catches the blade with his own, the feel of the vibrating metal bringing a tusky smile to his lips.

Aaron had spun around at the mention of surrendering, casting off the thought with a dismissal. Nodding as Marda grants him favor, as well as watching the half-orc move to meet the new threat, his own powers come to bear, as he meets the gaze of the talkative thug. Moving to where Barrik had stood, he was trained in a certain fashion, and it would seem to be needed now...

"By who's authority?" he asks.

Aaron then defends the stairs, and calls up, "Come on down... if you care to bleed.. Otherwise, leave... and you shall live." Grunts and booted feet at the top of the steps are the only reply, "Seems more are on the way." Aaron says over his shoulder, raising his sword in a two fisted batter's grip.

Torrent's opponent cathces her off guard as he feints and then brings his blow in hard connecting with the woman's unprotected face. The gash misses the eye but is still deep and bloody.

Suddenly the sounds from outside are louder, closer.

_*thump, thump*_

_*thump, thump*_

_*thump*_

**BOOM**

The Poison Apple Pub rocks as if struck by a giant warhammer...



> _Ceiling boards crack and buckle, and the __flaming oil spraying around upstairs leaks down __into the room like a fiery rain. Overhead, a handful __of screams sound out as the remaining scouts are __caught in the flaming burst and slain. A dying scout __stumbles down the stairs, on fire. The bronze bust __of Emperor Coaltongue falls off the wall and lands __with a thud. _​




Marda screams as some of the oil lands on her hand. The flame also catches the thug fighting Barrik but he is hardly aware of it as he stands toe to toe with the big half-orc, eyes and blades locked tight on each other.

Shade dodges out of the way as she sees a burning scout coming rolling down the stairs.

Aaron stares at the scout that tumbled down the stairs like a rolling fireball. Dead and still ablaze Aaron takes his gaze off the crumpled form in the corner and back to the steps. And is shocked to see a half-orc standing at the bottom of the steps staring at the body as well. 

A mere second passes as they both come out of their stupors and act. Aaron swings and the half orc ducks. Aarons blade bites deep into the wall missing his target. Ducking under the weapon, caught in the wall, the half-orc brings his sap up hard and hits the young man under his chin. Stars fly infront of Aaron's eyes and his tongue explodes in pain from his biting it.

Shade reacts to the to combatants with a swing of her own. It connects and goes deep into the half-orcs gut causing a deadly wound.

Torrent with blood all over her face swings wildly and the thug easily dodges the blow.

At the door way the summoned hound yelps in pain of it's own as two more thugs go to work on it.

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character               AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Marda                   19   [COLOR=orange]7[/COLOR]  mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Barrik                  16  12  falchion/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Celestial Dog           13   [COLOR=yellow]7[/COLOR]  na/none (1/10 rounds)
Thug1                   15   [COLOR=red]1[/COLOR]  s.sword/none
Thug2                   15   6  s.sword/none
Fantalass               [COLOR=royalblue]19[/COLOR]   5  none/magearmor;totaldef;[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Aaron                   17   [COLOR=yellow]7[/COLOR]  b.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout3                  15   [COLOR=red]1[/COLOR]  sap/none
Shade                   16   9  raiper&s.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout4                  15  11  sap/none
Torrent                 15  [COLOR=yellow]10[/COLOR]  battleaxe/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Thug5                   15   6  s.sword/none
Thug6                   15   6  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665449/ - INIT NPC
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665453/ - Fantalass init
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665455/ - Reflex saves
Fantalass mage armor and full defense
Marda casts bless - effects everyone
Barrik cast spell - need info
Shade - delay
Aaron - ready action vs scout
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665888/ c.dog att
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665916/ thugs hit dog for 6 hp
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665970/ Aaron's ready action
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665974/ Torrent's att
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665978/ Scout vs Aaron = hit for 5 nonlethal
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2665980/ thugs one and two = one missed, two hit for 7 damage [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=Whew!!]
Ok that was fun, but long.  Everything is updated here are some notes.

The little "campfires" are burning debris with a some of them still getting firey oil from the ceiling. They count as difficult terrian and if you pass through one of those squares you need to make a Reflex save DC10 or take 1d6 fire damage. 

Had Shade delay and would have attacked had someone came in range but thay didn't sorry.

Characters are posted in the combat block in Init order, and Aaron got bumped down do to ready action. 

Well the first official round of the first combat is officially done. On to round two, and more.  [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2010)

(( OOC:  Do you still want us to post in sblock? And are you doing all the rolls, or want us to do so if our action requires? ))

Marda clenches her teeth to ignore the burn and attempts to catch her bearings after the explosion. She catches that a few of her new companions have also taken some injury, Torrent the brunt of it from some nasty thug. She raises her arm high into the air, still clutching her mace. "I call forth the power of Garcenyes to restore the harm that has come to her allies in this cause!" The darkened birthmark takes on a silver glow yet again, as there is a wash of holy power over most within the room.

((Exclude thug1 with selective channeling... and *Channel Energy* (1d6=1+3 = *4* ))

The dwarf then moves to the end of the stairway (thru Aaron and not thru the flames) and raises her shield and awaits the coming thugs.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 28, 2010)

Barrik steps to the side and whistles for his dog, swinging his falchion in an uppercut aimed at carving the thug up vertically. Meanwhile, the dog jumps forward and tries to bite the scumbag again.

[sblock=OOC]
HM, did you just add the incantation for style in the combat round post? I ask because the Summon Monster ability is a Spell-Like and has no components; it just happens when I want it to.

But for this round, Barrik takes a 5-ft. step to the east (assuming the top of the map is North) and Dog takes 5-ft. step north. Both attack Thug 1 (Dog uses Smite Evil, just in case) and should gain Flanking with each other. Of course, this is assuming Dog is still around... If Dog is reduced to 0 HP, still 5-ft. step forward to flank, but no attack.
And if you would please roll these for me, HM (IC and I have a mutual hatred):
Barrik's attack +2 (+4 if flanking) and damage 2d4+3 (+1 more if flanking).
Dog's attack +2 (+4 if flanking) and damage 1d4+1.

Barrik AC 16, HP 12/12
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic
1st-level (0/2 cast): Enlarge Person, Shield
Summon Monster I: 1/4 cast.

Celestial Dog AC 13, HP X/6 (unsure on damage, as it looks like the roll was 6, but you only applied 1 to its Augmented HP)
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Actually I specifically stated that Shade was hiding in that square with the boxes at the bottom of the stairs, and is now directly adjacent to #3 which she will use her readied full attack on, from hiding (no dex to AC and +2 to hit, and dealing an extra 1d6+1 dmg with each).[/sblock]As the guard steps onto the bottom of the stairs, Shade lashes out with her readied weapons from the dancing shadows of the fire. Her rapier stabs the unsespecting man strait through the throat as the blackened short blade slides off his armored chest. A gout of blood spraying his companion behind him across the waist.

[sblock=Readied Action]Full Attack vs #3: Rapier threat=24, 2d6+2=8, Crit confirmed=24, 1d6+2=5
and Short Sword=9, 2d6+2=9[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 28, 2010)

OOC - ah you have Shade on the complete other side of the room from where I said she was going (which was the wall by the stairs).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 29, 2010)

The bash from the foe was unexpected, and Aaron paid dearly for not thinking more quickly.  As he licks his wound, the familiar warmth of his patron washes over him, as he nods to Marda.  Turning back to the thugs, Aaron points a finger to his foes, stating, "Justice will be swift..."[sblock=If Marda is at more than 5HP by Aaron's Turn]He attacks the most easily discernible foe, not caring if the bottom stairwell blocks his view, as his bastard sword flashes quickly towards the foe.  Hopefully it would find its mark this time, as his own powers come forth, guiding his weapon ever so slightly.  His judgment calls for Justice (+1 to attacks for Aaron).  Attack Thug (1d20+6=16)[/sblock][sblock=If Marda is injured and at 5hp or lower]"Not on my watch!" he calls out, his hand reaching to the dwarven cleric.  "May she see fit to aid her warriors in battle.." he mutters while his hand releases the healing of Gracenys onto her chosen cleric.  As the wounds heal, Healing for Marda (1d8+1=2) Aaron adds, "Fight defensively, remember our training!"[/sblock]Stepping back a small step (East 5 feet), Aaron reminds Marda, "Step back - Double Up!"  He motions to the spot he just vacated, hoping that Marda would move back and allow their attacks to be coordinated.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

Sorry no fluff this is the third time I have tried to post this. 

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character               AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Marda                   19   [COLOR=white]8[/COLOR]  mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Barrik                  16  12  falchion/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Celestial Dog           13   [COLOR=#ffff00]5[/COLOR]  na/none (2/10 rounds)
Thug1                   15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  s.sword/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Thug2                   15   6  s.sword/none
Fantalass               [COLOR=royalblue]19[/COLOR]   5  none/magearmor;totaldef;[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Aaron                   17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  b.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout3                  15 [COLOR=red]-[/COLOR][COLOR=red]10[/COLOR]  sap/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Shade                   16   9  raiper&s.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout4                  15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  sap/[I][COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent                 15  [COLOR=orange]14 [/COLOR]battleaxe/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Thug5                   15   6  s.sword/none
Thug6                   15   [COLOR=red]1[/COLOR]  s.sword/[I][COLOR=sienna]prone[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
First I changed the postion of Shade in post #42, so Marda couldn't get close to the steps but moved her closer as I believe that was your intent.

*RECAP:*
Marda - channel energy
Barrik - kills thug #1
Celestial Dog - hits and trips thug #6
Thug1 - dead
Thug2 - misses
Fantalass - total def
Aaron - kills scout #3
Scout3 - dead
Shade - 5' step kills scout #4
Scout4 - dead
Torrent - misses
Thug5 - hits dog
Thug6 - crawls away

*ROLLS:* 
Roll Lookup - dead thug
Roll Lookup - thug misses torrent
Roll Lookup - torrent misses
Roll Lookup - damage to thug from dog is tripped
Roll Lookup - hits dog possible crit
Roll Lookup - no crit

*TOP OF ROUND #3 *[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantalass

"You know, Caty, we should perhaps help them..." The cat jumps from Fantalass' lap as he straightens up. He forcefully points at the nearest thug, but the small acid drop simply lands on the table, leaving a small smoldering hole... "Oops..."

[sblock=OOC]

Acid dart (1d20+2=5, 1d6+1=2) at thug 2. Miss

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2010)

Barrik whistles and points to Torrent, then at the guy trying (_Emphasis on trying_, he thinks with a chuckle) to hurt her. The golden dog barks once and steps aside to try chewing on him. "A little assistance for you, milady," the half-orc calls out with a grim smile.

He steps a little closer to the door, shouting, "You can take this chance and run, fools, or stay and die. Because there's no way you are collecting this bounty!" He assumes a guarded stance, falchion ready to sweep wide if either of the thugs outside tries to come in and stab him.

[sblock=OOC]
HM, my dog can't Trip. Just a Dog, not a Wolf.

Dog takes 5-ft. step east, closer to Torrent, to flank with her and bite the guy. Or at least, should provide flanking, I do believe. Barrik takes 5-ft. step South-West, putting him near the flames and covering the door and goes for Total Defense, raising AC to 20.

Dog's attack against the thug is +2 (+2 more if considered flanking) for 1d4+1 damage.


Barrik AC 20 (temp, normal 16), HP 12/12
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic
1st-level (0/2 cast): Enlarge Person, Shield
Summon Monster I: 1/4 cast.

Celestial Dog AC 13, HP 4/6
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2010)

((OOC I would have moved the other way, but no matter... Is it possible to move over a prone opponent who is trying to run away? Everything I have seen says no, as you cannot move through an enemies square without acrobatics. But at the same time, it is not that hard to step over person on the ground. I would even take an AoO from him... ))

Marda moves to the door and looks down at the prone foe. "You were given the opportunity to run, you should have taken it." 

[sblock=Actions based on above...]If Marda can step over him she does so in a double move to get close to #5... 

If not... attack the prone foe as he is still a threat. To hit 1d20+3=17 Damage 1d8+3=7[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade is already on the move as her bloody and blackened rapier blade slides effortlessly out of the scout on the stairs. She rolls up onto the bar and back to her feet just in time to jump back down on the eastern side of Torrent, weapons ready for the thug before her.
[sblock=Actions]Double move across the bar. Acrobatics (1d20+7=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 1, 2010)

Moving to the base of the stairs, now that it is vacated, Aaron watches the top, waiting for more foes.  It would seem that Barrik had the front door taken care of, and the masked one was aiding Torrent.  The other elf seemed a little lost in battle, but perhaps his specialty is elsewhere.

"Marda, watch the front door.  I got the stairs..."

Turning his attention back, he awaits more foes to judge...[sblock=Aaron's Action] Aaron will take his 5 foot step, and ready his attack for any foe that comes within his reach.  +7 to hit, 1d10+3 dmg if it hits.  Not much else to do, as I think the rest have it covered.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

Marda moves quickly to guard the doorway, even as Aaron calls out. Cacthing one of the thugs at the doorway, she reminds him. "You were given the opportunity to run, you should have taken it." and then takes the man out of the fight.

Barrick sends his hound towards the bandit attacking Torrent but the man moves quickly, knowing he is about to be surrounded. And the Barrick steps a little closer to the door, shouting, "You can take this chance and run, fools, or stay and die. Because there's no way you are collecting this bounty!" Adding to the message from Marda. He assumes a guarded stance falchion ready to sweep wide. 

The celestial hound and Torrent both move to slow to catch the last thug as he fights for his life and starts to head for the side door. Only Fantalass in the way, the mage starts to raise his finger to cast a spell but the thug is quicker. A knee to the stomach and then a blow across the head with his pommel, sends the elf to the floor gasping for breath and seeing nothing but stars.

Aaron is also seeing stars, but these are in a cloudless night sky through a hole in the ceiling at the top of the stairs. The landing is ablaze, and the young warrior doesn't hear or see anyone moving. The way looks clear and he knows his help is needed elsewhere.

Shade comes rolling across the bar and in a fluid motion lands and has her weapons at the ready all at once. The thug across the table looks even more determined to get away from this battle.


[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character               AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Marda                   19   [COLOR=white]8[/COLOR]  mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Barrik                  16  12  falchion/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Celestial Dog           13   [COLOR=#ffff00]5[/COLOR]  na/none (3/10 rounds)
Thug1                   15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  s.sword/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Thug2                   15   6  s.sword/none
Fantalass               [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]  none/magearmor;[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless;[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]stable[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Aaron                   17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  b.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout3                  15 [COLOR=red]-[/COLOR][COLOR=red]10[/COLOR]  sap/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Shade                   16   9  raiper&s.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout4                  15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  sap/[I][COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent                 15  [COLOR=orange]14  [/COLOR]battleaxe/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Thug5                   15   6  s.sword/none
Thug6                   15  [COLOR=red]-6[/COLOR]  s.sword/[I][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
*RECAP:*
Marda - kills thug #6
Barrik - 5' step total D-
Celestial Dog - misses
Thug1 - dead
Thug2 - hits Fantalass
Fantalass - spell never casted; stabilized
Aaron - 5' step - ready action - Note: Aaron notices nobody could come from that way to much fire.
Scout3 - dead
Shade - great move across the bar
Scout4 - dead
Torrent - misses 
Thug5 - moves; yells for reinforcements
Thug6 - dead

*ROLLS:* 
Roll Lookup - dog att
Roll Lookup - thug#2 att
Roll Lookup - Con check to stabilize = Fantalass
Roll Lookup - Torrent's att


*TOP OF ROUND #4 *[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 2, 2010)

*Amended Action... * Marda looks at the door and can hear the man calling for help and she can see that the elf is down seems torn on what to do for but a moment. She looks to Barrick and asks, "If ye and yer summoned beast can stop the man outside, I am sure it will help our escape." 

She looks to Aaron, "A little help out front my friend."

The dwarven woman moves up to the foe still within the barroom, "Ye really should have left when I gave ye the chance my good man." She strikes out with the heavy mace ((1d20+3=11 to hit )) She brings her shield up for protection until she can act again.


[sblock=Action I wanted to take but realized I could not get there]

*Not sure if you will let me keep the roll or not, it was a nice heal, that never happened. *grumbles**

 Marda looks at the door and can hear the man calling for help and she can see that the elf is down seems torn on what to do for but a moment. She looks to Barrick and asks, "If ye and yer summoned beast can stop the man outside, I am sure it will help our escape." 

Her gaze passes to Aaron and motions to the body of the first thug that entered the room and that is now on the floor besides the flames, "Search him if you will, it may turn up something useful for later." 

She at the side of the elf and she is relieved that he still draws breath. She kneels placing her weapon at his side and calls to her god clutching the silver symbol about her neck while placing a hand upon the elf's chest, "Gracenyes, revive our friend, that he may carry on the fight." There is a silver blue glow about the dwarf's hand and the Fantalass feels a slight burning as the wound knit itself together. 

(( _Cure Light Wounds_ (convert Command into) heals 9 points of damage )) [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

As the cleric blocks the thugs escape, pinning him behind the table, Shade defly glides around the eastern side of the table into flanking position. She makes it look easy as she jabs him under the arm, sending a river of blood gushing to the floor. "That's right you feculant whores. You would have lived to see the enemy arrive if you had just scrapped your pathetic little plan this night and gotten drunk instead. Now you ape-spawned cretins, your rat-raped corpses can be loaded into the ballistas for the seige that will begin tomorrow!"

[sblock=actions]Move into flank with Marda. 
Critical Threat vs Thug2=26, 2d6+3=6, Critical Confirmation=23, 1d6+2=5 
for 11 total dmg from a crit...

OOC - Of course I roll a whopping 6 on 3d6...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantalass (-4 HP, dying)

Lying unconscious on the floor, the life slowly leaves the elf.

[sblock=OOC]

He is not stable. The Con check vs 10 also gains a penalty equal to his negative hit point total (-3). With a roll of an 11, he reaches only a DC of 7. Current HP after misses stabilization roll = -4 HP.

COn check(Fantalass) to stabilize (1d20-1=10)

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP -4/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2010)

Barrik nods at the dwarf woman. “Good sense, woman.” Barrik whistles again, rushing outside, the shining dog at his heels, tongue lolling out as if joyous. The half-orc grins, his tusks distorting his face and points, saying, “Get ’im, boy.” The dog lunges forward, trying to bite the thug in the side as he runs. Barrik is a little more cautious, not wanting to endanger himself so much. He snarls out an incantation and flicks a blob of acid at the retreating thug.

[sblock=OOC]
Dog and Barrik both head out. Dog moves up to the Thug’s back (west side) and bites (west 1, south 1, east 4). Barrik only takes a few steps closer (south 2, east 2) and casts Acid Splash, targeting the thug.

Dog’s attack is +2 for 1d4+1 damage. Barrik’s Acid Splash is +2 ranged Touch, 1d3 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Songdragon said:


> *Amended Action... *Marda looks at the door and can hear the man calling for help and she can see that the elf is down seems torn on what to do for but a moment. She looks to Barrick and asks, "If ye and yer summoned beast can stop the man outside, I am sure it will help our escape."
> 
> She looks to Aaron, "A little help out front my friend."
> 
> ...




*I saw your first post and before I could OOC you that there was a thug in the way I saw this change. So I will use your roll for Torrent's Cure Light Wounds.* 



Vertexx69 said:


> As the cleric blocks the thugs escape, pinning him behind the table, Shade defly glides around the eastern side of the table into flanking position. She makes it look easy as she jabs him under the arm, sending a river of blood gushing to the floor. "That's right you feculant whores. You would have lived to see the enemy arrive if you had just scrapped your pathetic little plan this night and gotten drunk instead. Now you ape-spawned cretins, your rat-raped corpses can be loaded into the ballistas for the seige that will begin tomorrow!"
> 
> [sblock=actions]Move into flank with Marda.
> Critical Threat vs Thug2=26, 2d6+3=6, Critical Confirmation=23, 1d6+2=5
> ...




*If I were standing near Shade I would have to try and grab her by the arms saying, "He's dead, he's dead you gotten him." LOL nice moves this little thief with bad stats has, and a great persona as well.*



Walking Dad said:


> Fantalass (-4 HP, dying)
> 
> Lying unconscious on the floor, the life slowly leaves the elf.
> 
> ...




*Drat WD, I even looked that up and forgot it all in the time it took to fill out the IC form. Fantalass will be at max here in a minute.* 



Dragonwriter said:


> Barrik nods at the dwarf woman. “Good sense, woman.” Barrik whistles again, rushing outside, the shining dog at his heels, tongue lolling out as if joyous. The half-orc grins, his tusks distorting his face and points, saying, “Get ’im, boy.” The dog lunges forward, trying to bite the thug in the side as he runs. Barrik is a little more cautious, not wanting to endanger himself so much. He snarls out an incantation and flicks a blob of acid at the retreating thug.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Dog and Barrik both head out. Dog moves up to the Thug’s back (west side) and bites (west 1, south 1, east 4). Barrik only takes a few steps closer (south 2, east 2) and casts Acid Splash, targeting the thug.
> ...




*Riding Dog is bite +3 (1d6+2 plus trip) Did we find out about smite evil they only have a 6 CHA *

*This post is an update for FtF as he doesn't know what is going on.*[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2010)

Seeing the carnage from upstairs, Aaron knows there should not be any left alive to have to worry about up there.  Scanning the first floor, he watches the nimble elf woman somehow manage to stick the unfortunate thug like a pig, as blood flows all over the floor.  Hearing Marda call him to assist, Aaron watches the lumbering Barrik move to the doorway, blocking it, yet throwing a glob of acid to the east.

He spies the side door, as he decides to try and head off the thug retreating.  Answers were to be had...

Moving towards Barrik, Aaron pauses for a split second while he whispers to the falchion wielding warrior, "I will head him off through the side door..." before moving past Marda, the bleeding thug, and Shade, to move just outside the side door, examining his surroundings.  He spots the thug around the corner, as he prepares to skewer the man, should he give him the chance.

[sblock=Aarons Movement]Ok, moving towards the spot right north of Barrik (30 feet movement) and then past Marda, the thug and Shade, to get to the spot right outside of the side door for his last 30' of movement.  Judgement is at max this round, so +7 to hit with Bastard Sword, and Combat Reflexes for any AoO's presenting themselves.  Should he spot anything worth mentioning, like more foes, he will call out to the rest about numbers and locations.  Like "2 more North, 3 South"[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

*Combat over*

Aaron rushes out the side door as the others finish the grusome task of taking out the remaining thugs. As quickly as it started the battle is over and except for the sounds of warning bells ringing throughout the city it is quiet, peaceful, everyone takes a deep breath glad to be alive.

In the alley Aaron finds two makeshift barricades blocking off both ends of the alley, but no more thugs.

[sblock=OOC] out of combat mode - RP time. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character               AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Marda                   19   [COLOR=white]8[/COLOR]  mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Barrik                  16  12  falchion/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Celestial Dog           13   [COLOR=#ffff00]5[/COLOR]  na/none (4/10 rounds)
Thug1                   15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  s.sword/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Thug2                   15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  s.sword/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass               [COLOR=royalblue]15   [/COLOR][COLOR=white]5  [/COLOR]none/magearmor;[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Aaron                   17  [COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]  b.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout3                  15 [COLOR=red]-[/COLOR][COLOR=red]10[/COLOR]  sap/[COLOR=red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Shade                   16   9  raiper&s.sword/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Scout4                  15 [COLOR=red]-10[/COLOR]  sap/[I][COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent                 15  [COLOR=orange]14  [/COLOR]battleaxe/[B][I][COLOR=cyan]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
Thug5                   15   [COLOR=orange]3[/COLOR]  s.sword/none
Thug6                   15  [COLOR=red]-7[/COLOR]  s.sword/[I][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
*RECAP:*
Marda - miss
Barrik - move, acid bolt hit
Celestial Dog - misses
Thug1 - dead
Thug2 - dead
Fantalass - healed
Aaron - double move
Scout3 - dead
Shade - killed thug #2
Scout4 - dead
Torrent - heals Fantalass 
Thug5 - runs (x4) away
Thug6 - dead

*ROLLS:* 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2674591/ - Barrik and dogs att[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 3, 2010)

Seeing torrent handle the heals Marda gives her a sharp nod. She then looks to the first thug who seemed to be the leader of the group, but perhaps just the first to speak out and looks him over for anything of use. She comments, "We should be on our way soon."

((Perception to search 17 ))

To Torrent, "Are you to lead us to Rivereye Badgerface? And this depository, is it in the hands of the Resistance?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass nods a small 'thanks' to torrent. Then he explains: "As you see, I'm not the most expirienced on that sort of things. But I will do my best." To Marda: "Then lead on!"

[sblock=OOC]


Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2010)

Aaron move to the fallen thug, checking his pulse.  Removing his hand, he sees that it is bloodied, and the thug is beyond assistance.  Turning back to Barrik, he calls out, "Is that one alive?  We need one for some answers!"

Calling back to Marda, he says, "They are gone.  Check for survivors."

Bowing swiftly his prayers come in quick succession.  'By Gracenys guidance, our foes are vanquished.  May your blessings continue to show us our path, and may those fallen find peace...' 

Keeping a watchful eye, he tries to see where these foes came from and under who's orders, as he rummages through the man's belongings as well as checking the alleyway and rooftops.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2010)

Barrik lets the man run, hoping he just leaves well enough alone and ignores Aaron's question. He sticks his head back into the tavern's common room, flames still going strong inside. With a scowl, he calls out, "Best to get the hell out of there, I imagine!" 

He steps away and dismisses the dog, sending back to the holy realms with a quick thanks and a scratch behind the ears. The hulking half-orc wipes his falchion blade on a piece of cloth and looks around the deserted road. He mumbles, "Why are the warning bells still ringing? Unless... Oh, hell." He tosses a few Draconic oaths into the air as he shouts to the others, "We need to get moving now!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade glances around as she moves throughout the first floor. her stride is clam and measured, if very quick. "No  Shmendrick! We need to get to your contact now Torrent. We can't stop for anything. Not  for your runny nose or your bleeding ass." She moves through the other door and out into the street.


Perception=22


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Torrent's wound had stopped bleeding but had not been healed all the way. It ran angry and red down her face from brow-line to the corner of her mouth. 

After helping Fantalass up she smiled, though it looked peculair with this scar, "I'm sure you will prove your worth wizard. But everyone else is right we need to hurry now. If the depository was attacked Rivereye might not wait on us." She throws her satchel over her head and it clicks like it is full of bottles.

"Barrik lead the way, and perhaps Shade should follow behind a little ways behind to make sure we aren't followed by more of these," she kicks the dead thug Marda just got done searching. "Barnacle breathed scum."

The group rushes out into the wintery night, Barrik in the lead, but Torrent is nearby to give him directions. Marda and Aaron following next with Fantalss close behind them. And in the shadows behind the group Shade follows and keeps watch.

[sblock=OOC]
Marching order if no one objects -
Barrik
Torrent
Marda
Aaron
Fantalass
and about 20' behind - Shade 

Marda found only one thing of interest about the dead thugs. Although they wear different styles of leathers and regular clothes they each wear a red armband. It has a black horse head on one side and single word written in a strange language on the other.

Shall we continue? [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2010)

The dwarf keeps the red armband and heads off with the others... (continue away) Watching for danger in the darkness with her keen eyes in the dark...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2010)

The slush from the day has turned to ice making the travel a little slower than Torrent would like. And the bombing slows down and screeches fill the night sky, along with the bells.

"Sky Riders," Torrent says, although you all know of the griffions and riders who help defend the city. As you continue you hear fearful voices as people start to leave their homes and an orange omionus glow lights up the sky from behind the buildings ahead.

The group moves down about a block before turning to make their way to the the main road through Gate Pass. The side street is icy and as everyone picks their way carefully through they spot a man carrying a woman, two small children in tow. 

"Help, please help" he calls feebly before slipping on the ice and falling onto the cold cobblestones.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 5, 2010)

Barrik moves to help the man without a second thought. The half-orc hurries over, heedless of the slush, and grabs the man by the shoulders, pulling him to his feet. “Find somewhere safe, a cellar if you can, and stay there,” he says a little hurriedly, not paying attention to the reaction he gets.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 5, 2010)

Marda moves up after Barrick, "Aaron, would you see to the children please?" she asks of her companion as checks on the woman that the man was carrying as the half-orc hauls the man to his feet.  "Ma'am, are you alright?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2010)

Nodding in response, Aaron moves to assist the children, making sure they are ok and hoping to alleviate their fears.  Agreeing with Barrik, he asks, "Do you have someplace safe to hole up?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 5, 2010)

Shade just looks on in disgust at the wimpering citizenry. "Let the ice-skating rabble of this doomed little crack of cifilization fend for themselves. We have somewhere to be and a this crusty little set of floodgates is locking down as you stand there cradling urchins. The city guard will be along to do their jobs any time now, so let go!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

Fantalass

"I'm with her. If the kids are not spellcasters, they will fare much better than me once the gates are closed. We have to see the big picture!." Fantalass confirms Shade's words.

[sblock=OOC]


Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 6, 2010)

Barrik snorts, his eyes going hard. "Some of us have morals, viper. And if it matters that much to you, then keep moving and we will catch up. You won't be that hard to find. And Torrent, give us the directions, just in case."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

Fantalass

"Maybe, but more lifes will be lost if I'm not able to accomplish the mission. We cannot save everyone, but you can certainly try." Fantalass remarks.

[sblock=OOC]


Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

"We have a little time to help," Torrent says stepping up to kneel beside Marda. "Just watch both ends of this alley a moment."

The women lies on the ground unconsious. Here face has soot smudged about it and a small gash in her forehead the bleeds lightly. The man wheezes for breath and has soot smeared about his clothes and face also. 

The children are hardy and well, just a little frightened.

[sblock=OOC] Great inter-play guys, sorry I have been slow to catch up. Will be back in shape soon I hope. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

"Maybe, but more lifes will be lost if I'm not able to accomplish my mission. We cannot save everyone, but you can certainly try." Fantalass remarks.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2010)

Marda eyes Shade and shakes her head... She makes a comment under her breath, "Cold hearted..."  The dwarf stops herself and takes in several deep breaths before commenting to herself, "She do seem to bring out the worst in people."

At seeing the woman unconscious and currently bleeding she takes up her silver symbol of Gracenyes, "Mistress, aid these people in this time of need." and all within a small burst of Marda feel awash of holy energies. ((Channel energy, *healing* 5 damage.))

[sblock=OOC/Commnets]Gracenyes... Which gender is the god? Sounds feminine, but one never knows for sure. So best to ask.

I REALLY do not see a paladin working with Shade as she is right now. While I could see it coming to blows sometime in the future, I see it more as Marda walking away when the situation permits. At this point of future progress, I am thinking fighter a better option. More combat feats, since I see her being more martial.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

The healing light washes over the family, and thise party members still suffering wounds from the fight at the pub. It causes all to feel as if they had a full day in bed resting.

The man's coughing stops and he gazes in loving wonder as his wife opens her eyes. The children run to her side as she starts to sit up embracing her and starting to cry. "Mommy," they sob and the man kisses his wife on the side of her head then looks to Marda.

"Thank you, thank you so much." he says between kissing his wife and children on the head.

"Yes, very well done Sister Hammerstar." Torrent says with a grin. She had also benefited from the healling but the scar that lays across her face only faded and didn't totally go away.

"You all should find cover, and not be on the street. Hurry now," she says to the family helping the woman to her feet. 

Gathering the children the family returns to their trek to get away from the horrors of this night. They disappear around a corner and Torrent says to the group, "Let's move!" 

[sblock=OOC] Gracenyes is indeed female, so is one other I can't think of at the moment but will let you know. Fighter/cleric is a good combo it's what Torrent is  

Shall we continue to the depository?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade darts between shadows as she moved ahead slowly to scout the way while the others were wasting time. But now that she is out on the snowy street again, the shadows she seeks to wrap herself in are all spoiled by the reflected light. Her weapons are still brandished, a pair of thin black lines against the cursed white backdrop.

Stealth (1d20+6=10)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

As Shade steps out of the alley onto Emelk Way, the main thoroughfare threw Gate Pass, she does indeed find it hard to find a shadow as a cluster of four story buildings across the street burn bright.

People have gathered to watch the burning as others head for the gate to the next district. When the rest of the group comes out onto Emelk Way they too see the inferno.

Suddenly a window on the fourth four of one of the buildings is broken as a night stand is thrown threw it. A woman steps to the window and coughes out, "_*Cou* *cou* cough*_ HELP! I can't _*cough*_ get out! _*cough*_," she pleads above the din of the crowd.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

"Jump and believe in the powers of magic!" Fantalass calls up to the woman.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Flames dance from below as well as above the window the woman stands in. Hearing the wizards words and the calmness in his voice she climbs up to stand on the window sill.

She cringes and cries as she clings to the side of the building. "I... I can't," she wails. And then an explosion rocks the building and she screams as she loses her grip and tumbles head first from the window sill towards the ground below.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass quickly whispers a syllable as the woman falls, abruptly slowing her descent. He quickly move to the landed woman. "I said you should have trust. And remember, this is the kind of magic the inquisitor's try to stop. If they were successful, you would have died."

[sblock=OOC]
cast feather fall

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

The woman embraces the elf quickly before joining her family. They to come up and give a hug to the startled elf.

When the excitment is over the crowd starts heading towards the eastern wall and gate. The group also needing to go this way follows, not worrying about being ambushed with so many people about.

As they walk Torrent gives Fantalass a firm pat on the shoulder and smiling simply says, "Well done wizard, well done."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantalass

"I didn't only for her, but for the acceptance of magic. She was lucky I prepared the spell. I usually don't do it, unless I fear I have to climb or jump from a wall. Let's hope I don't have to do this until I can prepare new spells."
Fantalass explains himself on the run, Caty moving besides him.

[sblock=OOC]
Please tell me once the mage armor spell duration has expired.

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2010)

Moving quickly alongside the crows, Aaron is a little worried that one of the thugs got away.  He had hoped to get answers, but time was not on their side.  He follows for now, keeping his sights on the people around, looking for the armbands to warn him of the enemy...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 8, 2010)

Barrik nods to Fantalass. "So what was that about no time to save people?" the half-orc asks with a half-smile, as he keeps up with the others. It is obvious his tone is humorous, an odd thing for a half-orc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

Fantalass

"I was around anyway.. and it was a really quick to cast spell..."

[sblock=OOC]
Please tell me once the mage armor spell duration has expired.

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: -

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2010)

"Do not sell yerself short, lad. You were in the right place at the right time, and was able to affect a life. Not everyone is so enabled or willing to act." says the dwarven woman with as she pats the elf on his back.

"Let us hurry..." as she continues on with the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

As the group nears the gate that leads from one district to the next they see that it is clogged full of people. The crowd has almost come to a stand still as people press in towards what they hope is safety.

"Aiieeee!" a scream comes from behind the crowd and down the street, from where you just came from. In the press it is hard to turn and see what is going on (impossible for Marda). 

"Arghhh!" another scream closer than the first. "Oh! Noooo!" a third and closer. This close you notice people who were coming towards the gate turn and flee in different directions, it looks like whatever is scaring them is coming towards...

**FLAP! FLAP!**

 The sound of huge wings beating fills the air, they sound like huge sails caught in the wind. And then you see a shadowy shape, with bat like wings and as big as a house coming flying towards the crowd, the panic seems to follow in it's wake.

When it nears the burning building where Fantalass saved the woman you bearly catch a glimse of it's crimson hide. It flaps it's wings again to gain height and passes over the crowd trying to escape deeper into Gate Pass. And as it passes a panic erupts around the group and people begin pushing and shoving in every direction. You too feel terror start to grip you, and you try to fight it...

[sblock=OOC] 
 Ok I need Will saves DC 21 and if you fail you become paniced. Which for this it means you flee irrationally through the crowd and will be subject to the throng. If that happens you will need a Reflex save DC 12 or take 1d3 points nonlethal damage. So to make it easy you can list your saves in one big line at IC like this: 1d20+x;1d20+x;1d3 The first being a Will save the second the Reflex and the third the damage. After all that please post up based on your results. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantalass

The panic fear that grips Fantalass also awakens unknown physical agility in the frail elf as he flees through the crowd with the speed of a cheetah and catlike agility.

[sblock=OOC]
Will, Reflex, Damage (1d20+3=4, 1d20+1=20, 1d3=3)

Active: Mage armor (1 hr)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: Panicked

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 9, 2010)

Barrik nearly shakes off the feeling of terror. Nearly. As his mind fights against the instinct of fear, his body falls into the habit anyway and the half-orc begins mindlessly shoving his way through the crowd, getting jostled and shoved by others. His eyes start to glaze over as red mist creeps into the edges of his vision. With a snarl and shake of his head, he throws off his ancestral fury, his body still gripped by the terror from above as he forcibly makes his way through the crowd.

[sblock=OOC]
The other filler bits were cool, but that was just cheap. DC 21 against 1st-levels? I needed to roll a blasted 19 to make that save.
And IC gave me an 18. Will, Reflex, damage: 20, 9,2. Grrr.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2010)

Aaron feels the fear grip his soul, as his mind races with thoughts.  Another familiar feeling overwhelms it though, as the calmness washes over him, his mind clear and calm as the figure shadows them all.  He stands defiantly while the others seem to cower with fear.  "STAND YOUR GROUND!" he says to the half orc, knowing that he would need some assistance...

Drawing his sword, he points to the shadow, calling out, "BEGONE, FOUL CREATURE!"

WIL/REF/DMG  (1d20+5=25, 1d20+3=14, 1d3=3)[sblock=Go Figure!] Imagine that!  Good rolls outside of combat, crappy ones in combat...  If possible, he would like to use his Inspiring Words ability, standard action, to grant the +2 bonus to Barrik, unless Marda seems to buckle as well, in which case he would use it on her first.
*Inspiring Word(Sp)*- 6/day: Standard Action, creature within 30' gains +2 morale bonus to attack, skill check, ability check and saving rolls for 1 (1/2 Class Level, Min 1) round. Usable 3+(WIS modifier) times per day.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 9, 2010)

(( Will Save 22, Ref Save 7, Dmg 1d3=2 ))

Marda looks up and the beast above and in a whisper, "By the gods! I believe that was... a.. a dragon. I have heard tales, but never..." The dwarf feels an emanation wash over her. For a brief moment she feels compelled to flee, but her resolve holds her fast. 

She looks to her companions and sees that the mage is fleeing into the crowd, along with the half-orc. She thankfully sees that Aaron is standing his ground and gives him a nod that she is fine. Marda looks for the surly elven lass to see if she is fine and ready to help should she also flee. (*Inspiring Word* to her if she is close...) After several more moments she attempts to track the elven mage.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

The petite elf gets swept away by the crowd like the paper-light slip of a girl she is. Her dark form slips beneath the surface of the heaving tide of bodies for a moment before she reappears quite a ways off in a random direction. There is of course no way the hardened young woman could be frightened by anything, so it must have been the crowd. A couple of the panicked cries sound wet and fatal near the perpetually angry rogue, and as she leaps onto some heavy boxes for a vantage point. The firelight catches the beads of fresh crimson dripping from her blades as she clears the bucking crowd.

 Will=11, Ref=24

Panick attacks into the pressing crowd(1d20+3=11, 2d6+3=11, 1d20+1=7, 2d6+2=10, 1d20+3=5, 2d6+3=9, 1d20+1=11, 2d6+2=12, 1d20+3=18, 2d6+3=11, 1d20+1=11, 2d6+2=6)

OOC - its not evil if she's panicked


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

The crowd scatters in a panic and most of the group resist's the fear and stays near the now empty gateway to the next district. Barrik, Aaron, and Marda wait what seems like forever for the others to return, but it is really only about twenty minutes. 

Fantalass looks unruffled as he and Catsy approach. As does Shade who has cleaned her blades and returned them to their sheathes. Torrent comes from back from near the wall and looks winded and holds her side as she approaches.

"Just got the wind knocked out of me, is all." She says with a hint of a smile and a laugh. "Guess I shouldn't stand so close to the wall. I felt like a piece of drift would thrown on the rocks."

She looks at everyone and after a couple deep breaths she asks, "Everyone's ok then? We need to go before whatever that was decides to turn around. Come on." She says heading for the open gate that leads to the next district and the depository.

[sblock=OOC] I will allow your use of the ability since Aaron has a higher Init modifier than Barrik. So he(Barrik) didn't run off scared just probably followed the flow of the majority. No damage to him. But Aaron and Marda should make sure to note one use of the ability for the day. 
Roll Lookup - Torrent's rolls
Fantalass has 2 points subdual and Torrent has 3. No need to post unless you want to - Update tommorrow night. 


Mage armor has about 15-20 mins left. WD[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 13, 2010)

Marda looks to Torrent, "We all seem well enough to continue." She continues out with their contact to rescue the gnomish contact, still trying to consider a way out of the city.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2010)

The party passes through the gate to the next district without trouble. Citizens rush ahead trying to head deeper into the city, although this district looks relativly safe, at least their are no fires burning here.

The depository is an eighty foot tall circular tower, and has a walled compound all the way around it. As you draw near one of it's entrances Torrent pulls everyone aside.

"Ok getting in should be no problem, I have a locker stored here and can say I want to retrieve some of my things. So just follow along and try not to look like looters or bandits." she says cracking a smile that pulls at her scar.

"Once inside we have to play it by ear remember Rivereye isn't exspecting us he is exspecting Peppin."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass nods and moves along. He hopes there will be no other conflict, as his protection spells has not much time left.

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2681360/

Active: Mage armor (18 min)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: Panicked

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2010)

Aaron nods, turning to Marda.  "So, don't look like bandits and looters huh?  Might be a problem with the masked elf here.." he says, motioning to Shade.

"No offense, miss, but the cloak, the hood and the mask all scream to everyone else that perhaps they should be wary of you.  Just stick close, and should anyone question your presence, we are together."

He then moves to follow Torrent to the depository...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

At Torrent's statement, Shade glances down at her black on black on black wardrobe with leather accoutrements and weapons. "This isn't a bloody opera house or some pathetic costume party, so what else could I be but a looter and bandit?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

"So be it," Barrik grunts. He folds his arms, not wanting to think what might come to pass if this Rivereye is paranoid enough to turn them away. _A shame I couldn't spend the time to call up my greatest ally._


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Just inside the entry gate are a pair of beautiful fountains; one depicting four elemental spirits common to local legends — a dragon, a worm, a kraken, and an eagle — and the other dominated by a statue of Emperor Coaltongue, posing with his torch held high, lit by  __continual flame__._ ​





Three guards escort the group from the fenced gate to the tower entrance. One of the guards opens the huge door, and turning says to Torrent. "There are lanterns right inside if you need them. There are guards on ever floor so only go to your locker. Also there is a very ugly gnome inside so don't be startled if you see him." With that he starts to shut the door behind everyone.

Standing inside the tower it is indeed dark and smells of musty. "Well we need some light," Torent says going to the table with lantern's on it.​
​


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 16, 2010)

"I am good." the dwarf says as she takes several steps forward and peers into the darkness. "Ugly gnome, eh?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2010)

Barrik takes a few steps forward, looking around in the dark. With a chuckle, he says, "I wonder if the gnome got ugly due to his race's alchemical experiments. And I'm guessing Rivereye is more than just a name."

The half-orc takes a quick look around before anyone lights the lanterns, his father's blood coming in handy, for once.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

> _the first floor of the tower is one huge room, __and though the far side is hidden in shadows, it __looks to be about sixty feet in diameter. A broad __stone ramp circles clockwise upward to the left __of the door, while the interior of the room is __filled with aisles of metal lockers, each slightly __larger than a coffin propped upright. The ceiling is twenty feet high, supported by squat round __columns._ ​



​


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 16, 2010)

Aaron hears the words of Torrent, and knows that Marda is in no need of the light.  He, however, was not so lucky.  Procuring an unusual stone, he tosses it in the air, as it takes to a slow orbit above his head, illuminating the area with its soft glow.

"A gift... and one that comes in handy I might say, as I have to travel with a dwarf that has no need for torches in dark places..." he adds, as he smiles at Marda.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 16, 2010)

"Which way are we heading?" Marda asks. She remains alert for signs of trouble.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 17, 2010)

The broody rogue casts a disdainful glance up the interior of the tower. "The hour glass is running and the sands run low, so grab your light, so we can find the...cantankerous gnome we need." She stays to the shadows that the lanterns cast.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2010)

"Cantankerous...?" _*cough*_ comes a voice from atop the steps that leads to the second level. _*cough*, *cough*_ "I have been called many things, but that might just be a first." _*cough*_

"I am sorry I caught a cold coming down from the Ragesian capital." a pug faced, ugly little gnome with a runny nose says coming to stand at the top of the stairs. 

_*cough*_

"Please come up Peppin," he says down to the group. _*cough*_ "What you seek is up here."

[sblock=OOC] Ok first floor has nothing of interest except two guards talking softly as they "make their rounds". As you reach the top of the steps make a perception check DC 25 if you make it I will pm you what your character sees. If not just continue on as normal. Marching order would be a little important here and Torrent would probably go first unless someone objects. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2010)

Taking note of the area, Aaron knows Torrents lantern would go up front, so he agrees to follow up last.  His light offering him plenty of view, he scans the area, wondering just where this gnome was...

Perception (1d20+9=24)


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2010)

Marda takes up a spot in the middle somewhere...  Perception 1d20+6=15 

(( Torrent, Barrik, Marda, Fantalass, Aaron? No idea where Shade would go, as she likes the shadows))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 17, 2010)

Barrik eyebrow spikes on his forehead. He whispers to Torrent, "What race was Peppin? Odd that he should assume we are who he expects, given the nature of your clandestine group."

Maybe it is a little paranoia creeping into the half-orc's normally well-reasoned mind, but an ambush at a deserted pub and now an immediate assumption of identity (despite the multiple voices) has the summoner a little on edge as he readies himself to follow Torrent up the stairs. He doesn't give a damn about the light, but it could be useful to have her at the fore, and taking lead in the talking. Nevertheless, his hand is near his falchion's hilt, arms crossed and face scowling.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik, technically, has no chance of making that roll. But whatever... Here's my wondrous 8.

Order looks good to me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantalass
Perception (1d20+5=24)can Caty aid my roll?
[sblock=OOC]

Active: Mage armor (18 min)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: Panicked

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

Torrent leads the others up and when she reaches the top the gnome has moved to one of the locker's on this floor. He stands almost with his back to the group.

_*cough*_

"Sorry, throats dry." Rivereye says raspily and turns to place a hand on one of the lockers. "Everything is in here Peppin, all you need do is speak the password to open it."

"Password?" Torrent asks questioningly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 22, 2010)

Not one for trusting, as is his nature, Aaron's mind sets to thinking.  This did not look right.  The coughing gnome, the guards downstairs whispering, the request for a password.  Immediately looking around, he wonders just what is going on...

Sense Motive (1d20+11=22)

Ready action to attack anything attacking the group


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2010)

As the gnome replies to Torrent and she questions the need for a password, the dwarven woman tightens her grip on her mace and shield as she readies for trouble. She nods her readiness to Aaron. She peers ahead... she whispers to those about her, "Something's up... "  The dwarf attempts to gauge the motives of the gnome from what he has said and acted... (( Sense Motive 1d20+6=23 ))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2010)

The half-orc's eyebrow rises sharply as Rivereye calls Torrent "Peppin" and mentions a hitherto-unheard-of password. His hand slowly goes to his falchion's grip, fingers tightening. He mutters in Orcish, "No kidding," as his gaze intensifies on the coughing gnome.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready to go Total Defense if anyone turns hostile/attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantalass

Oblivious to the danger, Fantalass only stands and waits.

[sblock=OOC]
Caty Perception (1d20+5=16) no nat 20 

Active: Mage armor (13 min)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2010)

Torrent looks to the others and shrugs her shoulders. "I'm sorry Rivereye, but we know nothing of a password. If you will look a little closer you will see that Peppin..."

"What," the gnome says his voice totally different and the cough noticably gone. "what do you mean..." he starts to interrupt but in turn is interrupted by Shade - "That's some type of illusuion. He's no gnome he's an elf!"

The group stands stunned for a minute not knowing if they should believe or not and then the "gnome" bolts far away from the group. He hurries towards the door opposite the stairs leading from the first floor crying out. "Telah fiyr yrels! Tuc'y hely yrels buhhuf!" he says loudly. 

Before he reaches the door it opens by itself and he ducks through. Just as mysteriously the door shuts behind the escaping illusion. But the group has little time to ponder all that as the glow of light comes from the stairs leading up to the third floor. 

Floating down the steps comes a ball of glowing light inside what looks like an elaborate lantern.

[sblock=OOC] INIT and ACTIONS please (and thank you) [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 26, 2010)

Marda raises her weapon high and calls out, "Gracenyes, grant this weapon your favor, that it may strike down these coming foes." (cast *divine favor*, duration 1 minute) The heavy mace breifly takes on a silver radiance before the dwarf moves ahead to face the oncoming light (moves to place herself in front of Fantalass) and braces herself for the coming lights.

((  Initiative 1d20+1=11 ))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 26, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+3=18)

Aaron spins at the fleeing figure, spotting the light descend from the stairs above.  He expects a battle, as he inspects the floating figure... (Knowledge Rel/Arc checks (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=14))

He turns to the others, expecting quick actions, as he moves to the center of the room for a better view.  He then prepares to assist the first one that would need aid, as he watches the scene unfold slowly, but with patience.  Should one of the others need his aid, he calls out for a little Inspiration, "May your actions be graceful..."

(Moving 6 squares directly east of Shade, readying action to use Inspiring Word on first ally that attacks or needs a saving throw. +2 morale bonus to attack, skill check, ability check and saving rolls for 1 round to that single ally)

(Edit - Bringing out Bastard Sword... need it I guess, lol)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 27, 2010)

Barrik slides his falchion from its sheath and grabs at the door nearby, trying to open it. “Hell with that light-thing, we need to catch that imposter!”

[sblock=OOC]
Init: 11.
Move action to draw, then I think 5-ft. step up to where Aaron was. Then I attempt to open the door. Standard or move, I don’t care. Can’t do much else right now.

AC 16, HP 12/12
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade slides over the banister in the shadows like an adder with blackened fangs bared, as she moves down the next row of lockers to get by the strange lantern.

Initiative (1d20+3=15)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass reacts quickly, taking a defensive stance and ready to share his knowledge.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+3=18)
Knowledge (Arcane, planes) (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=23)

Full defense: If able to identify the thing, he will share it with a free action speak.

Active: Mage armor (13 min) (shared with Caty)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] first need to back track - this "Deal with them! Don't let them follow!" was said in Celestial which only Fantlass speaks. Now I will update the end of the round.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

*End Round 1*

Fantalass stands in slight awe of the creature that it regonizes from old books from his days as a pupil. "It's a Lantern Archon, a being from the outer realms." he says watching as the lantern archon glides down the stairwell to take up a postion in front of the door the elf/gnome fled through. The screech of drawn blade wakes him out of his stupor. "No!" he exclaims as Aaron advances. "Put your weapon away! All of you don't make any threating moves towards it, it's very aura can affect those that are hostile towards it. It is a creature of good." Aaron looks again and knows that the elf is speaking the truth. Shade halts her advance at Fantalass's warning, as Barrack makes for the door.

Marda casts her spell and the light of the Lantern Archon turns from the cool yellow to a menacing orange. Fantalass shakes his head and braces for an attack. "Our weapons will hardly hurt it Marda. Unless they are corrupt and evil. Maybe I can talk to it, eveyone back away it can fire beams of light but only at a short distance."

Torrent had started for the door also but halts at the warning and as the creature moved to block it.

[sblock=OOC] Had to roll a high know check huh??  Well you got the following info and I think I got it posted above.

Aura of menace (DC12)
DR10/evil
Light ray - 2 light rays +3 ranged touch (1d6); range 30'; overcomes all DR
and as a bonus Fantalass knows that they speak Celestial, Draconic, Infernal, and truespeech (whatever that is)

*Note to FtF:* You listed to many actions so I figured that you would want to advance and have a weapon in hand. Can't draw as a free action till your BAB is +1. Also needed Know planes for what it does posted your know religion as it beat DC by 2 so you know it's a good celestial being.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order - *TOP OF THE 2nd*

```
[U]Character          AC  HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Aaron              17  12   b.sword/none
Fantalass       [COLOR=royalblue] 19[/COLOR]   5   ---/total def;mage armor(ends round 121)
Torrent            15  17   ---/none
Lantern Archon     15  [COLOR=royalblue]19 [/COLOR]---/DR10/evil;[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2706096/"] aid [/URL](ends round 31)
Shade              16   9   rapier&s.sword/none
Barrik             16  12   falchion/none
Marda              19   8   mace&shield/divine favor(ends round 11)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

Fantalass

"Pure Lantern Archon, being of Good, please let us pass. Our intents are righteous and good. We don't want to oppose the forces of good, but save lives. If you can see the pureness of heart, you will recognize that none of us has evil in mind. In fact, some of us are clerics of good gods. We await your judgment." Fantalass says, first in celestial, then in draconic.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2702337/

Full defense: If able to identify the thing, he will share it with a free action speak.

Active: Mage armor (13 min) (shared with Caty)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 30, 2010)

When she is up... Marda lowers her weapon at the elf's warnings. "Good beings, you say... If you need some help there Fantalass, let me know."

((Marda would be in a defensive posture, until she can actually react on her initiative, which sucks.  ))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 1, 2010)

Aaron lowers his blade at the caution of Fantalass, as he wonders just what was going on.  "I will not attack it.. but I can assist.  Your words ring true, and our hearts are true as well.  Our actions are for the sake of good, to end this war.  If it can not understand me, then hopefully it can sense our motives.  Reason with it, Fantalass..."
[sblock=Inspiring Word]+2 Moral Bonus to Fantalass for Skill Checks, Saves, Ability Checks and attack rolls for 1 round.  This should stack with Aid Another, if Marda can indeed do that... 4 uses left for today)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

The dark rogue flip her blades around, so that they lay along her slender forearms as she continues to advance. She keeps a close eye on the door behind the outsider to see if it has been barred or was just given a shove as the deceptive elf passed through. *"One side ... torch, the foul deceiver you protect has information that will cost many their retched lives should we not intercept him!"*

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+9=13) to see if the door has been locked before I get there.

If the door is not locked Shade will try to tumble past the guard with Acrobatics (1d20+7=11) that crap.

Intimidation (1d20+3=22) to distract the archon from its duty.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

_"Zuo saz cuy qall. I fihh cuy rans acz ub zuo ochelll zuo lelelx yu lyuq yrel Lrarahellyi act ril silliuc."_

The door the elf fled through is unlocked and Shade starts to feel the aura of the Lantern Archon slowly creep into her bones but being forewarned the rogue shrugs it off as she reaches the door.

[sblock=OOC] Diplomacy failed even with the +2 from Aaron and Vertexx69 I think distracting is a Bluff check rather than an Intimidate but still a high roll at 21 so The lantern archon doesn't know what you are up to just yet. You can open the door and move out next round if you wish but that will provoke an AoO. [/sblock]


[sblock=Celestial]
"You may not pass. I will not harm any of you unless you seek to stop the Shahalesti and his mission." [/sblock]

EDIT: btw end of round 2 start of round 3


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

Fantalass

"Archon, what is the Shahalesti's mission." Fantalass asks in celestial.

[sblock=OOC]

Full defense. Not the time to translate very word.

Active: Mage armor (13 min) (shared with Caty)
---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 4, 2010)

Barrik cautiously opens the door he stands near and goes outside, circling the tower.

[sblock=OOC]
Double-move around the tower, if possible. Sorry I didn't post for the last round... Idea was to head out and go around, try to spot the fleeing elf illusionist and follow him.

Is the box of info still in the tower? If it is, we don't need to chase this guy...

And Knowledge (planes) check for me: 16.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2010)

Marda listens to the the elf attempt to talk to the being of light and while she sees the effort, the art of diplomacy is lacking. Although, he can communicate with it, which is a major plus.

To Torrent the dwarf asks, "Is the gnome about, or should we pursue the illusionist?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

The archon goes silent, and Fantalass knows that is a question it will not answer.

Barrik enters the balcony area of the tower and starts to move around to the otherside. He moves all the way around the balcony once and there is no sign of the elf/gnome. He starts to look on the ground as he makes another pass, but again nothing. He does notice that the fighting is still going on to the west end of the city. As he reaches the door he exited the second time he sees a group of griffion riders swoop off towards the center of the city.

Torrent snaps her fingers, "That's it Marda," she says with a grin. "That illusionist must have seen Rivereye to make an image like him, so the gnome must be here. Fantalass ask that ball of light if we can search the tower for the gnome, that shouldn't impede anyone."

Fantalass asks, "Saz fel lelanvr yrel yufeln bun anel wcusel bnielct?" in celestial and the archon answers,_ "Zell."_

"I asked it - May we search the tower for are gnome friend? - and it said yes Torrent." Fantalass says translating.

"Then let' do that." Torrent says starting to look right then. "Somebody needs to take the upper levels."

[sblock=OOC] Ok I let Barrik have his round 2 and round 3 actions making two trips around the tower balcony. No illusionist. I assumed that Fantalass would translate to everyone what the archon says (but if I am wrong about that let me now WD). So they would know about not being allowed to stop the Shahalesti's mission. Fast fowarded WD's part becuze I saw he is away for the weekend in another thread. 

I only await what Shade will do this round. If she doesn't pick a fight then we will search if she does well... [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Shade never had any intention of engaging the Lantern Archon, but was moving to bypass it to overtake the illusionist. But I somehow think the guy we are meeting was killed by the elf, and now he's the only one that has the info we need.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 9, 2010)

Marda starts for the stairs being sure to not to threaten the celestial being. "Aaron and I will check." she nods to the human male as she moves up. "Call out if you find anything."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 9, 2010)

Nodding, Aaron moves quickly with Marda, checking the levels above and calling out for their contact...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2010)

The archon let's the two pass towards and up the stairs, while Shade still eyes the door.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry Vertexx69 I knew you weren't going to engage it but it would have gotten an AoO as you passed by, i.e. trying to stop you from following. The save was for it's arua of menace (20') which only means you have to be a hostile advesary not really evil. Hostile meaning trying to stop his ally and their mission. Ok I can fast foward this if you all want, I just want to make sure you stay in character so please do whatever you think your character would do. Just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 10, 2010)

Barrik steps back inside, muttering a Draconic curse. The half-orc shakes his head with a sigh. "No sign of the coward." He eyes the glowing orb. "That thing move? And where'd the man and dwarf go?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

"They're searching the upper levels." Torrent says as she moves to the area under the stairs leading up. "We are looking for Rivereye, since we figured that illusionist needed to see him to turn himself into the ugly little... Nope not here." she says.

[sblock=OOC] Will give you all till WED night to decide if you wish to do anything else before I advance this thread. 

@WD - mage armor has 10 minutes left. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Marda and Aaron are successful in their search of the upper levels and soon return with a weary looking gnome. Rivereye looks excatly like the illusion of himself but without the cold. As he and the others descend the stairs the lantern archon hovers up and then out a window.

Shade makes for the door immediately and watches as the glowing dot heads further in towards the center of the city. She doesn't find any sign of the elf that escaped out the door. Returning glumly back to the others she stands silently as she watches the others talk.

"You saved this old gnomes life, and for that I am surely grateful. But wear is Peppin?" Rivereye asks still rubbing his hands from where they were bound not minutes before.

Torrent looks uneasy for a moment then replies, "I am sorry, but Peppin was found dead two nights ago. And the Resistance set up for me to contact you in his place. And fearing for my safety also, they asked around for help, which comes from these fine folk."

"Marda Hammersong," she says nodding to the young female dwarf. "Her family has been in the resistance since day one, and we are very lucky that they have."

"Aaron servant of Gracenyes," Torrent says patting the inquistor on the shoulder. "He was sent by the church, but I'm not sure if it is to watch Marda's back more than anything." She shrugs not bothered by the fact if he is or isn't.

"Barrik, hmm... who was suppose to be the muscle of this little excursion, but it seems there is more to him than meets the eye at first glance," Torrent says and then smiles. "I still owe him the information about his family, maybe after we find this imposter first."

"Fantalass..." Torrent starts to say, but stops as Rivereye visibly becomes frightened. After a moment he shakes his head and looks a little more in control. "Sorry, sorry it's just those elves attacked me and I remembered fearing I was going to die. I know you were not with them but..." he stops looking a little ashamed. "No problem Rivereye, we all understand. Shade is the last member of are party and about somewhere. She's an elf also but keeps to the shadows enough that you wouldn't know it." Torrent says calmly to the little gnome.

"What of your mission and the information regarding the Ragesian army?" Torrent asks.

"Taken, the case I had all the information in was taken by a couple other elves who were with the illusionist. They took it but not before I heard them mention something about Gabal's school. I did manage to convience them that the case was trapped and should they open it without the password that all the contents would be destroyed. It was a lie but it stopped them from getting at the papers inside right then and there. They probably have taken the case to Gabal's school to try and bypass the fake trap." 

"Then we need to head there everyone and without delay, come on." Torrent says heading for the steps.

[sblock=OOC] Please everyone post up with a current stats just post yourself following the quick to act Torrent (amply named) and give me all your current hp, abilities left and so on, need to know if I should end this night or not. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 14, 2010)

Barrik chuckles. "Oh, I've muscle enough, and more tricks beyond that. And to the mage's school it is. While I want the information on my family, I fear this is more pressing."

The half-orc follows the human woman quickly.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, Barrik still has full HP, normal AC and both his spells/day left. He has 3 more Summon SLAs left (out of four) and has not summoned his Eidolon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass quickly follows Torrent, Caty at his feet.

[sblock=OOC]

Active: Mage armor (9 min)

Full status below. Once Mage armor ends, he also should heal 1 non-lethal (or was that already healed, too?).

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

The dwarf follows along.

[sblock=Condition]Marda is at full hit points. Channel Energy 2 more,Inspiring Word 3 more, Touch of Glory 5 more. Spells: Command[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aaron aids the gnome, nodding to Torrent's description of him, yet knowing he had other duties as well.  He follows along, keeping an eye out for the celestial being that they were confronted with earlier as he moves...[sblock=Condition]At 11/12HP, 4/6 Inspiring Words left, All Spells still available, Judgement power used up[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

The group heads back into the chill night air. And as the first day of the year moves on, it seems to be getting a little colder. The head east and exit the district that houses the depository. Barrik in the lead, and Shade once again bringing up the rear.

"The mage school is in the next district. We can... " Torrent starts to say but is cut off as a screeching and roaring fill the air. 



> _The party sees two flying shapes — one with __feathered wings, the other with bat wings — cross __paths overhead, and a loud crack sounds out. __The bat-winged shape spirals out of control and __crashes onto the roof of a building further down __the street with a death groan. A moment later, __the shattered lance of a Gate Pass griffon __rider falls out of the sky... _​






The slush that covered the streets during the day, has started to ice over in the early morning chill so the party is unable to move to quickly to the building. Almost four minutes later they stand before the building and an ominous sight. A wyvern lies sprawled across the roof the rest of the lance protruding from it's neck and a rope leading from the roof top to the ground.

Looking about the party easily finds fresh bloodstains and boot prints leading off down a dark alley. Torrent sighs, "We can't leave an enemy warrior wondering about, but it may take time to track him down."​ 
Shade looks down the alley and the says to the her. "I'll go. This shouldn't be to hard, he is wounded and the dark is probably not his element. I will meet you at the school."​ 
Torrent looks dubious a moment but then nods, "Be careful if we aren't at the school look for us at the Order of the Aquiline Cross. It is a temple not far from the school in the same district, we may have to hole up there tonight." ​

Shade nods and then disappears into the shadows of the alley. "Good luck." Torrent says towards the alley mouth.​ 
[sblock=OOC] Don't know what is up with Vertexx69 (probably that nasty thing people call Real Life) but this is right up Shade's alley so will give it to her to do then have Shade join back when Vertexx69 has time to play. [/sblock]​
​​​​​​​​​


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

It is not much trouble to get through the gates as it seems the whole city is fleeing east away from Ragesian. The irony in this is that the Shahalesti lands lie beyond the east gate and it seems they to have an interest in Gate Pass.

Nearing Gabal's School of War the group can see some damage from a bomb on one of the four towers that make up most of the school's compound. Gabal’s school consists of a small campus with four 50-ft. towers and several smaller buildings, surrounded by a moat and an iron fence. It is mockingly called The Castle by those living in Gate Pass.

One of the towers has a rent down it's side and scorch marks from being on fire. As everyone steps onto the bridge that leads across tha moat they notice a griffon floating in the stagnat waters and a man leaning against the entrance way smoking a long stemmed pipe.

"More visitors? On this night of all nights." he says with a sarcastic grin. He shrugs, "Ah well, A Happy New Year to all of you."


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 17, 2010)

The dwarven lass looks to the figure, "And to you. A new year is upon us." Shurgs, "With some most dire of circumstances. A shame, the hopes and wishes of so many dashed. Perhaps one day, a simple wish of peace, will come to Gate Pass." She steps within the compound and moves about for the others to enter as well. She peers about in the darkness, to be sure that there is no trouble.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 17, 2010)

Aaron follows quickly, knowing time is of the essence.  He keeps his guard up, and his wits about him as he readies to aid anyone needing it.  Otherwise, he keeps with the group, now bringing up the rear, since Shade had left to track down a wounded enemy troop...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 17, 2010)

Barrik's eyebrow rises at the man's greeting. "Visitors? I take it others have been here? You didn't happen to see a gnome or an elf carrying a case, did you? Perhaps accompanied by other elves?" As he finishes his question, he mutters the words to a spell in Orcish and looks over the man.

[sblock=OOC]
Using Detect Magic cantrip, thanks to its unlimited use. Maybe here I'll finally get the time to summon my eidolon. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass waits with Barrik for the man's answer.

[sblock=OOC]

Active: Mage armor (9 min)


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
2 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

"Elves? Case?" the blue robed mage looks a little bewildered for a moment. "There has only been one elf come to visit and he arrived only ten, maybe fifteen, minutes ago."

He looks over the group with more cautiously taking in thier weapons and grim looks. "Aha, well now that may explain his hurry. Chasing him are you then. Well you are in luck. Since he is here to see Shealis, and she and I are not friends by any means, you will find the only elves here at the school there." he finishes pointing to the northern most tower.

"Thanks wizard," Torrent says leading the others towards the tower. Once the group reaches the door she asks. "Should we leave someone behind to cut of their escape this time?"

[sblock=OOC] Current group is everyone minus Shade plus Rivereye. 

And sorry WD your mage armor ran out on the way to the school. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 19, 2010)

The dwarf looks to Torrent, "Unless you are volunteering?" she smiles, "I do not think we have the folk to spare versus these two spellcasters." 

She looks to the others, "Everyone ready?"

((Dragonwriter: If it takes a minute to summon your eidolon, Barrick needs to speak up and say something. Since we think him hired muscle, we do not know he needs time to do that... Marda would wait for you... ))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 21, 2010)

Aaron knows he would better be suited for the group, instead of sitting back to cut off the escape route.  Nodding at the dwarven ally, he turns to the others.  "I am heading up there to take care of the spellcasters."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2010)

Barrik nods to the man, smiling slightly. "Thank you, sir." The half-orc takes a few steps, then pauses for a moment, obviously considering the possibility of a blocker. "Like the dwarf said, doesn't seem like we can spare anyone. We might be able to talk them down, but I doubt it. I think the human man and I should go in first, followed by the women, then the elf. Gives us a chance to rush and disable the casters and have plenty of support. I might be able to call up another dog... Or a stronger one, if I can have a bit longer. Only trouble is, I'm not sure if we want to give them more time."

[sblock=OOC]
Any result from my Detect Magic, HM?

And Songdragon, Barrik is trying to keep a few things closer to the vest. And things have been a bit rushed. Didn't seem feasible for a minute-long summoning. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Oh he has all kinds of magic about him scroll cases that you see and things in his pockets you don't. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Okay. 

The idea was more to see whether or not _the man_ was registering as magic. Don't want to get caught by another illusion-trick. Call it paranoia if you want. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

"Rivereye has to go," Torrent says shaking her head. "He needs to make sure that this elf is the one who took the case. But your plan is a good one, Barrik. I'll stay behind maybe I can get the gate guard to help he did mention he doesn't like this Shealis person."

Torrent steps over to hand Rivereye a dagger and says with her usual grin, "Good hunting."

[sblock=OOC] Will have you all entering and continuing tommorrow night. Unless someone objects.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]

Marching order is: 
Barrik - Aaron
Rivereye - Marda
Falos - Caty [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

The group passes the first floor quickly and heads for the stairs leading up. Barrik leads them to a door and after checking he walks in to what looks like a common area. A set of double doors are to the south. He nods to them and starts forward but only a few steps is all he gets before the two doors open and the group sees two elves (one male and one female).

They stop short as surprised as the group. Those first few seconds seem like an eternity but Rivereye breaks the silence with a shout.

"That's the elf bastard! And look she has the case!" he cries pointing at the female elf.

Everyone can see that the elven woman carries a small black case in one hand. "Larion you idoit! I thought you said no one followed you! Stop them!"

"What do you mean stop them I told you I was out of regular spells!" The male elf whines drawing his rapier. 

[sblock=OOC] Initiatives please and actions. After I post this you will be able to see the elf womans and Larion's init. So if you wish to wait to post an action you may. Going to find what I think is the current HP of everyone, and since you wouldn't be stalking the elves without your weapons in hand I will assume they are drawn. [/sblock]

Descriptions:


> *Larion -*
> _Without his disguise, this elf is short and wiry, his blond hair and pale skin mostly hidden by black clothing. A small pouch slung over his shoulder has slots for scroll cases and potion vials, and a rapier sits sheathed at his hip._​
> 
> *Elven Woman -*
> _This blond elf woman’s blue eyes flicker like shining sapphires, __and her pale skin glows like snow. She wears concealing red __robes, but the metallic gleam of chainmail peeks out from __her collar. Her gloves shine like silver._​






[sblock=Combat]

*Characers not posted in init order (yet)*


```
[U]Character       HP  AC   InHand/Condition[/U]
Larion          15  16   rapier/none
elf woman       13  17   none/none
Rivereye        11  13   dagger/none
Aaron           12  17   b.sword/none
Fantalass        5  11   none/none   
Barrik          12  16   falchion/none
Marda            8  19   mace&shield/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 25, 2010)

Barrik growls at the elves' cry to 'stop them!'. The half-orc has had about enough of this chase and wants to end it. "Looks like talking is out of the question."

With a sharp whistle and a gesture, another gold-furred dog appears. The creature seems to form from the ambient light, then bites at the woman's back. Barrik steps a little closer, falchion at the ready. "No light-things to guard while you flee, this time. Now give the case back," the half-orc growls out.

[sblock=OOC]
Summon SLA for the Celestial Riding Dog, as you insist that is what I summon. Then 5-ft. step forward/closer to the elves. The dog bites the woman.

Barrik's AC is 16, HP 12/12, and he has 2 more Summons today, along with all his spells.
[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
And the Dice Roller freaked on me... Dog's attack is at +3, 1d6+3 damage and 1d20+3 Trip check. Feel free to roll for me, HM.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=Meanwhile] Shade follows the trail left in the snow by the wounded wyvern rider. Cautiously she moves to where two bodies lie in a pool of blood on the ground. 

A man and a woman both lie chopped down. The huge gashes across each of their bodies means the man she follows must be axe-man. She hurries a little and finds that the trial leads to a house only two doors down from the dead couple.

[sblock=OOC]Ok Vertexx69 we can play out your little adventure while the others deal with the elves. But please put everything you post in sblocks and the door to the house is not locked. Please let me know what you wish to do. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass ...









*OOC:*


AC is 11, without mage armor







[sblock=OOC]

Active: none


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 25, 2010)

The dwarven woman points to the elven woman, "DROP!" 

(*Command* spell {Will DC 13}, long shot I know, considering they are elves... but hey... the dice might favor us this once!  . If the elves act first and do something radically different then I will amend the action.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 25, 2010)

Aaron holds his sword at the ready, watching the two elves.... prepared to act.
Initiative (1d20+3=12)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Hunt]Stealth (1d20+6=23)

Shade melts into the shadows of the house where the tracks in the snow end. Hot breath dwindles away into the night as the rogue controls her exhalations and adjusts her grip on the pair of blackened weapons she wields. Instead of circling the house, she follows into the house through the same opening that the track disappear at.

These moronic people may be little more than cattle, but simple folks shouldn't be slaughtered in their beds for some greedy tyrant's power-mongering politics, or to sate a savage's blood lust.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Larion cautiously moves forward and lunges at Barrik although his heart is truly not in it and the half-orc deflects the attack easily.

Aaron brongs his weapon to bear as barrik steps back to summon a celestial dog to attack the elven woman. The dog catches her in the back as Aaron cuts through Larion's leathers to draw blood. The Inquisitor is about to follow up with another when he is struck in the chest my magical energy from a wand the elven woman now holds. Marda tries to stop her and commands the woman to DROP! the wand but it only causes her to lossen her grip a moment before she takes aim at the cleric.

Fantalass cautiously watches knowing the only spell he has left for the day might cause more harm than good in these close quarters.

Rivereye gets a savage look about his ugly face as he ducks by the table to come at Larion. "I owe you this elf!" he nearly screams plunging the dagger into Larion's side. "That's fer tieing me up."

Larion curses and withdrawals from the three combatants. He backs away to where the elven woman stands and eyes the dog wearily. "Just roast them Shaelis! Cast your fireball!" he screams holding his bleeding side.

[sblock=OOC] round 1 over round two started as Larion has withdrawn for the round. [/sblock]



[sblock=Combat]

Posted in Init order...


```
[U]Character       HP  AC   InHand/Condition[/U]
Larion           [COLOR=orange]6[/COLOR]  16   rapier/none
Aaron            [COLOR=orange]7 [/COLOR] 17   b.sword/none
Barrik          12  16   falchion/none
Riding dog      13  13   none/none (9/10 rounds)
Fantalass        5  [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   none/total-D
Shaelis         13  17   wand/none
Marda            8  19   mace&shield/none 
Rivereye        11  13   dagger/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

[sblock=First Floor] The door leads into a small kitchen that smells of thyme and other herbs. Shade would almost say the smells plesant if it wasn't for the undertone of death that she smells coming from the hall.

Cautiously exiting the kitchen the short hallway holds another corspe, fresh and dead by a horde wound to the neck. The woman "looks" at Shade with pleading eyes still open, her mouth agape giving her a look as if some great terror gripped her before her life was ended. 

Stepping around the woman's warm blood Shade uses all her senses to find some sign of this mad axe-man. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Perception check please, and there is only the kitchen, hallway and living space on this floor. A set of stairs lead up from the main living space and another door leads out to the front of the building. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 26, 2010)

Barrik snorts as he contemptuously knocks the thrust aside. With a growled, "I think not," he hurls himself forward at the elven woman, swinging his falchion with all his might!

(And the gold-furred dog bites at the woman's leg again.)

[sblock=OOC]
Ccchhhhaaaaaaarrrrrgggeeee!!!!! 

Barrik charges, taking the -2 AC/+2 attack against the woman. Dog bites her, too, and they each get Flanking bonus. And Barrik gets +1 damage for having a flanking buddy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Look]Stealth (1d20+9=24)

Shade's elven sight lets her see deep into the gloom of the darkened house, beyond the horrified look on the house mothers face. Figuring there would be no more people down stairs, the rogue heads upstairs quickly after a cursory glance around the small first floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass prepares to interrupt the female enemy caster.


[sblock=OOC]

You said we could wait for the enemies initiative before posting actions 
I wanted to use Acid Dart.

And AC is only 11.

----

Standard: Ready action: Acid dart when the Shaelis cast anything (by herself or through the wand.

Active: none


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 5/5, F +0,R+1,W+3
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 5/6 (+2, 1d6+1) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: 0

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2010)

Hearing the words of the wounded foe, Aaron's focus is back to the woman. He blinks, slowly, as he silently prays for forgiveness for what he is about to attempt. 

"May your gods welcome you..." he says, as he moves forth, intent on striking at the woman and preventing her from uttering the words that would engulf them all in flames.

His feet swift, he brings his bastard sword along the midsection, hoping to cause the woman to double over in pain.  She had already hit him with one magical attack.  He would try to not allow her to get another magical attack off again.


[sblock=charge]Aaron charges, hoping to end her life with one fell swoop, or cause her to yield.[/sblock]

Seeing the womans' belly open forth, blood spewing, he breaths out, realizing that Gracenys had guided his hand.  Gracenys obviously saw this foe as not one deserving of leniency.  Aaaron peers at the wound, then back to the two foes, stating, "Give up now, or die..."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Look 2]Perception (1d20+9=15)

Shade opens her eyes wide as makes her way toward the staircase.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

[sblock=The Adversary] Shade reaches the top of the steps and sees light coming from a room off to her left. She quickly moves to the door her back against the wall. She hears what seems like someone ruffling through a chest of drawers. Opening then closing one, then another. Then she hears what sounds like a childs whimper followed by a gruff male voice.

"Shut up you, once I find something to change into I'm going to need you to help me with this, and I'll be on my way." Shade hears what sounds like a fist punching a heavily armored chest. "But I don't want to here your whining the whole time."

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

*End of Combat*

Aaron stood before the female elf his face resolved his bloodied blade held low but ready. He would always remember this moment of his life as if it were played out in slow motion, though in reality it took only seconds.

The wizardress was slumped over a little bit, one hand clutching at her innards, trying to keep them inside her. She coughed and blood splattered at the Inquisitor's feet, dark and red. She looked up and he saw the slight one-sided grin she made with those bloodied lips.

She reached inside a pouch at her hip with her free hand, still grinning. Aaron was struck by the smell of rotten eggs and he raised his sword to point at her chest his head shook a little, "Don't make me." he intoned silently as if praying.

She started rubbing the small ball she had drawn forth between two fingers, rolling it around and intoning strange words that gurgled out of her as bloody spittle feel down her chin. "Please, don't make me." Aaron almost pleaded his arm tensing to strike, bring the point near her throat.

The small ball started to give off a reddish light from between her fingers and Aaron's arm darted forward without much thought from the man. It pierced straight through the base of her neck, and emerged dark and dripping on the otherside. 

Still holding his sword it was as if Aaron guided the lifeless body to the floor the small glowing component rolling from her hand. It hissed a little and then flickered out the glow gone, the spell stopped.

It was the next sound that brought Aaron back to "real time" once again. 

_*clang* *clang*_ 

The rapier sounded like a small bell as it hit the floor, Larion having thrown it down to land near the black case the group had come for.

"I surrender! Please don't kill me!" he says stricken. 

[sblock=OOC] Everyone is now Second LeveL Congrats. 

FtF I hope all of that was alright. If not please let's talk about it in the OOC. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2010)

Turning back to the other foe who had now yielded, he motions to the others to back off and not attack the yielding opponent.  Signaling that they should watch the foe for any surprises, Aaron speaks out.  "Enough blood has been spilled!  Speak, and tell us what is happening!  What was she intent on doing with the contents that she stole?  Who does she work for?  And what is your role in all this turmoil?"

He holds up the armband that he took from one of the fallen thugs from their first encounter, showing that they were no more.  Turning back to the fallen woman, he bows out of respect, and begins a prayer for her passing while awaiting Larions answer.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Entrance]Shade looks at the seam of the door to see if the latch is the lift or slide variety and if its engaged. She uses her short sword to disengage the bolt. She raises her family rapier to the ready and times her shove on the door for the next punch noise.

She moves through the doorway before set of wooden planks can hit the wall, lashing out with her blackened blade.

Rapier (1d20+5=16, 2d6+2=6) (he should be flat footed)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 30, 2010)

Barrik nods, stepping aside to get the rapier and the case as he stows his falchion. The half-orc looks to his summoned dog, the celestial canine sitting down and scratching behind one ear. With a quick whistle, he calls it over and pats its head, then motions for it to leave. The dog barks once, happily, and fades out of sight as the half-orc stoops over and picks up the foe's blade and the stolen box.

He walks over to Rivereye, nods to the gnome and hands the case to him. Speaking quietly, he tells the gnome, "Nice hit," then adds as he holds out the rapier, hilt first, "I think you might need this more than any of us."

Listening intently, Barrik walks away from the others to the side of the room. Trying to block their view a bit with his sizable body, he scratches a small symbol into the floor and begins a quiet intonation.

[sblock=OOC]
Since it seems we'll be questioning Larion for a little bit, Barrik is taking the opportunity to summon his Eidolon. And I'll work on my level-up in the OOC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2010)

Marda steps forward her weapons now put away and her hands spread open... "We are not here to kill you. You have been the one who has had us attacked. We would like to know why? We might even be convinced to let you leave... but that depends on you. Please, share what you know?"

Diplomacy 1d20+10=29

(last time I use EN's die bot, when i get rolls that that...)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

"I... I don't know much," Larion says moving to sit down. "Shaelis was in charge." he says pointing to the dead elven woman.

"I was suppose to get the case from the gnome and deliever it here, because she wanted to conserve her strength for escaping the city and returning to Shahalesti." Larion seems at a loss and you know he is speaking the truth.

"I don't know what you mean about attacking you, we were told to get a case from the Resistance, because it had something to do with the Ragesian army. And we found out that it was do to be handed over tonight. Didn't think the Rags' would attack too." he says disgruntled. "But our only mission was to get the case and return home with it, so whoever attacked you it wasn't someone from Shahalesti."

He sits and stares at Shaelis and mumbles, "What do I do know?"

Rivereye beems at the half-orcs comments and watches as the summoner works his magic.

[sblock=OOC] Common knowledge would lead you all to believe that these Shahalesti elves were trying to find out information on the Ragesian. These two nations have been trying for a long time to become th eone dominate power in the land. Each held back by the other. So when they heard about someone having a case full of Ragesian secerts they set out to steal it for themselves.

Since neither of the elves are wearing an armband and every one of the attackers from the Poison Apple were, then it is safe to assume these elves aren't with that group. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

[sblock="What the...?"]Shade surprises the man inside, as she steps in blades at the ready and cuts him across the mid section right below his armored breastplate. He takes a step back against the wall apparently trying to get away.

But Shade notices his fingers reaching for a blood stained battle axe leaning against the wall. Most of the blood has been wiped from the blade but since he has yet to polish it the metal is still dark from taking the lives of the innocent. [/sblock]

OOC: roll init

_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Initiative (1d20+3=11)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

[sblock=The Attack] The armored axe man takes the axe bringing it up in an arc from its postion leaning against the wall. Shade nimble moves back, ready for such an uninvented surprise strike. Then she hers something near the other side of the bed and thinking that the downed wyvern pilot might have help, she moves closer to the door.

A small bot peeks his head up from behind the bed, his eyes red from crying. He unkempt hair makes it look like he has had a raggered night. And in that instant Shade almost smiles, bombs in the middle if the night and a bandit raiding your home are probably not typical. Her momentary lax gives the axe-man a small opening and he scores a small cut across Shade's thigh as she again moves from the axe rather than deflect it, with a blade. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] That dmg roll is wrong It should be 1d8+2 I guess I was thinking d8 when I typed in the modifier. So the damage was 3 pts not nine. For your post the axeman is AC 17, HP 3/26 so you can post up a hit or kill. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Whirl]Opportunity Attack (1d20+5=8, 1d6+1=3)
Rapier (1d20+3=13, 1d6+1=5)
Short Sword (Critical Threat=20, 1d6+1=3), Crit Confirm (1d20+1=14, 1d6+1=3)

Shade slices wide with the rapier across the shoulder of the rider's armor. When his attention is to the sparks from the blade grating over his protection, she sinks her short sword deftly up under his chin, pinning his lying tongue to the roof of his mouth and through to the squishy gray of his brain above that.

She casts her veiled eyes downward at the surviving peasant cowering in the corner of the room. *"This is no time to cower you simpering squirt! Your parents are dead so gather any valuables they might have hidden in this crumbling hovel and head to the shelter in the center of the city. The enemy army is almost to the outer gates of this pathetic excuse of a city." *

After collecting her "trophy" and anything light of value from the corpse Perception (1d20+9=13), she turns with a dramatically sweeping swirl of her deep black cloak and leaves the child to its fate with only her turse words as guidance to catch up to the others. She wipes her blades off as the rogue quickly descends the stairs and moves back into the cold of the rapidly vanishing night.

OOC - Well the 3 dmg is enough to knock him just to 0. As an enemy, I don't know if you're going into negatives with him. I think retrieving an object from the ground (or anywhere other than on your person) draws an AoO so I included one even though it didn't hit.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2010)

[sblock=The End] No you did a great job. In PF if you are at zero hp and preform a standard action you take 1 hp damage so he would have been at -1 after the AoO and you could have couped him. Great job with all that, and glad your computer is up and running. Please lvl up Shade and let me know so I can give her the once over. Oh and no baubles on this guy he has a breastplate, mw battleaxe, and a silver short sword. And was wounded from the fall from the sky (i.e. the blood trail) [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

[sblock=The Loot]Shade will grab the silver short sword and leave the rest.

OOC - Shade is upgraded and a link to her 8 out of 8! hp roll is included in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Fantalass

"Fine, what do we want to do next? To be honest, 'I will not be of great use, with most of my magic gone." Fantalass asks the others.


[sblock=OOC]

Updated!

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2010)

"We should see about getting some rest, unless there is an immediate way out of the city?" Marda says. "It has been a long evening, and I am sure there is more to come before we can make our escape."

She looks to the elf, "How were you and your companion to get out of Gate Pass?"

"We should get Torrent."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

"I wasn't going to leave," Larion says to Marda. "And I think Shaelis was just going to leave invisibliy. I'm not sure."

He casts about when Larion mentions Torrent and asks, "Does this mean I can go?"

[sblock=OOC] If the answer is yes he will gather up Shaelis's belongings and head down ahead of the group,, and you all can gather round Torrent with the case and a new companion from Barrik (and then we can advance to the morning after lvl ups). 

If the answer is no we keep RPing . [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantalass

"Wait, was she a wizard? If yes, I want her spellbook. Learning the invisibility spell from it can become handy later on." Fantalass asks excited.


[sblock=OOC]

Really hope I get some cool new spells that way! Have we already searched them for useful magic items?

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 2, 2010)

Finishing his prayer, Aaron stands, looking down at the body of the fallen woman and then back to Larion.  "She did not have to die.  Others will face the same fate, I fear in the days to come.  If what you say is true, then we are somewhat looking for the same goal, yet travel different paths."

Moving to face Larion, Aaron hears the words of Fantalass and nods slowly.  "Let her teachings aid us in her death.  If there are personal items that you would have need to take, then do so.  If there are items that we can use, then as Fantalass pointed out, we would like to take them and use them to defend our city."

Aaron looks at the man, and knows that he is being truthful.  "Our goals need not take different paths, but they seem to be fated to do so.  Should we cross again, know this; we are seeking to stop this war and to save our city.  The Ragesian Empire and the Shining Lands of Shahalesti seem to have our fair city in its path.  We are a free city, with no loyalty to either.  We have spared your life, and I hope that you take this gesture as our good will.  One has died, and that should also show you the resolve in which we will defend our city.  I hope that should we meet again, it is on better terms.  If there is no objection from the others, then you are free to go.  But where will you go?  What story will you tell of what happened here?"

Aaron awaits the answer from Larion.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 2, 2010)

Finishing his prayer, Aaron stands, looking down at the body of the fallen woman and then back to Larion.  "She  did not have to die.  Others will face the same fate, I fear in the  days to come.  If what you say is true, then we are somewhat looking for  the same goal, yet travel different paths."

Moving to face Larion, Aaron hears the words of Fantalass and nods slowly.  "Let  her teachings aid us in her death.  If there are personal items that  you would have need to take, then do so.  If there are items that we can  use, then as Fantalass pointed out, we would like to take them and use  them to defend our city."

Aaron looks at the man, and knows that he is being truthful.  "Our  goals need not take different paths, but they seem to be fated to do  so.  Should we cross again, know this; we are seeking to stop this war  and to save our city.  The Ragesian Empire and the Shining Lands of  Shahalesti seem to have our fair city in its path.  We are a free city,  with no loyalty to either.  We have spared your life, and I hope that  you take this gesture as our good will.  One has died, and that should  also show you the resolve in which we will defend our city.  I hope that  should we meet again, it is on better terms.  If there is no objection  from the others, then you are free to go.  But where will you go?  What  story will you tell of what happened here?"

Aaron awaits the answer from Larion.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

Barrik looks intently down at the mark he scribed on the floor. He kneels at the now-glowing sigil and thrusts his hand into it, the appendage disappearing as if the floor was molten.  The half-orc mutters some indecipherable and the muscles of his arm tense as he slowly pulls it out and stands. And as he stands, it becomes apparent he is holding some large canine by the scruff of its neck, pulling it out of the floor and the mark. No, the mark is no longer on the floor… It is on the beast’s forehead!

Barrik rises to his full height and the creature comes free of the clinging surface. He lets go, it dropping to the ground on all fours, eye snapping open and lip curling to reveal viciously pointed teeth. The creature is reminiscent of a wolf, but bulkier, and has a definite gleam of intelligence in its eyes. And its fur is the same gray-green color of Barrik’s skin as well as sharing his yellow eyes. The half-orc reaches down, saying something else and scratches the beast’s head, at which point the lip drops and it almost seems to smile. Barrik turns around to face the others, the creature at his heel, and the same mark now blazoned on his forehead, for all to see.

He looks at Aaron, going on about the ‘free city’ and ‘paths need not be different’ and grunts. “Give it a rest. We got what we needed. Now let’s get out of here before more trouble crops up.”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 2, 2010)

"Then go.  Warn Torrent of what happened, should you care to flee.  I await his answer and will be there soon.."  Aaron ignores the half-orcs' cry for retreat, yet senses there are truth in his words.  They did get what they came for, and there was trouble all around.  Yet, there was a chance to gain information that may yet prove valuable in the future.  At least, that's what he thinks...

[sblock=OOC]  If that summoning takes a minute, then Aaron should be able to talk and get some answers during that time.  His prayer was quick, for he simply wished her to reach her deities favor and soul be released.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Larion grimaces as he knells beside the dead wizardess, making sure to stay away from the pool of blood that incircles her.

He takes off her pack and belt pouch as the others watch. While he works he says, "If you are going to use the information in the case against the Rags, then I will tell everyone you fight for a noble cause. Also I will tell them that you only defended yourself against Shaelis." he stands and then remembers the wand and stoops to scoop it up.

Fishing out a few items he places them on the table as Barrik comes over with his new magical friend. After Araon's reply they both notice the elf has made a pile of items on the table including; a dark red spellbook with silver runes all about it, three potion vials, and the wand. "Here this may help you since you are fighting the Rags and you are more than welcome to it."

[sblock=OOC] anything else you wish to do be for I advance the thread? [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 3, 2010)

Aaron glances at the items, and moves to take the potions.  Leaving the rest for the others, he answers Larion.  "Go in peace.  Barrik is right.  We have what we came for and time is running out."

Turning to the stairs, he glances at the Half-Orc and his new summoned ally.  Something was different about this one, as they were too identical in many ways.  Time would tell of their story.  He races down the stairs, meeting up with Torrent to fill him in on the happenings above and to see what their next step is.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Shade, Elven Rogue*

Shade creeps through the snow, and up to the steps of building where she is meeting up with the rest of the party. While she was trying to get out of the city, it would be much easier if she was pushing a few cows ahead of her to soak up any ambushes set by the approaching army.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass is weary to open the book. "Do you know if she trapped it?" He asks. Waiting for the answer, he recites a quick spell to look for magic auras on it. As he is already on on it, he will take the time to try to identify the potions and the wand, too. He has some good feeling about two of the potions, but he has no clear reading regarding the wand and the last one.
"What doe the potions and the wand do?" He adds as another question.

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft to  identify (vial 1, vial 2, vial 3, wand) (1d20+10=26, 1d20+10=26,  1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=12)

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 3, 2010)

Barrik heads for the stairs, the new creature pausing to give a sharp growl at the elf before following the half-orc. Even in this dim light and the seemingly-foul color of its coat, the fur seems to almost glimmer. As the strange pair heads down the stairs, it growls out, "Pothoc vaecaesin. Vargac Barrik!" followed by a series of short, raspy barks. Barrik starts to laugh.

The two reach the base of the tower and walk over to Torrent and, now, Shade. "It's taken care of. Did you get the Ragesian?"

[sblock=OOC]
And the Eidolon is speaking Draconic. It translates to "Stupid elf. Battled Barrik!" 

And I think I set the case down up there, or handed it to Rivereye.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=detect magic] 
both potions are cure moderate wounds (2d8+5), the third vial isn't a potion but a vial of silversheen (two doses), the wand is the same wand she used to cast magic missle at the group(1st lvl), and the book has no spell trap on it. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 3, 2010)

"The wand casts magic missiles, and they hurt," is the response Aaron gives Fantalass, showing the scorched area to the magic wielder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Can Fantalass just activate the wand, or does he need more information? What/How many spells are in the book?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Is everyone ready to have the thread advance to the next day? Will answer your questions WD as part of the advancement since to read magic and experiment will take more time than the minutes we are playing out right now at the school. 

Also has everyone lvled up in the RG? [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


Advance away


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Marda regards Barrick's new companion but continues back to Torrent without comment. She looks over Shade and gives her a nod in greeting.

With some rest at hand the dwarf takes the much needed rest and after removing her armor and brief prayer is asleep. She is one of the first up before the morning light. She spends time in dedicated prayer to Graceyes. She is later found practicing with a large dwarven axe and shield. 

Marda will inquire if the wizards (s) have any heavier armor than brestplate lying around.

(move onward... can modify above if there are interruptions. )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 5, 2010)

Aaron moves along with the others, intent on resting and finding a way out of town with the information they sought.  Taking the time to pray, he asks for Gracenys favor again this day, and hopes that there would be less death today.

(Ready to move along - will update character sheet today)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Move along is fine with me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Fantalass









*OOC:*


I'm fine with advancing.







[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2750111/


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4
1 subdual damage

Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Feather Fall

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

After the group meets Torrent back down in the courtyard and explain what happened the woman looks a little worried. But after a few explantaions the mage at the gate tells them that he will handle anyone that comes to question about the death of Shaelis. "It was self-defense by the sound of it and the school should thank you for not allowing her to blast it apart in her attempt of tring to escape from people she has stolen from."

Put at ease by the wizard Torrent tells the group to follow her, "We need to rest before we can make for the Fire Gate, and get this," she raises the case. "Out of the city." As they travel they notice the fighting has quited down a little, at least it seems the noise of it is only coming from somewhere far to the west anyway. 

Torrent leads the group not three blocks away in the same district as the school to a large building dedicated to the Order of the Aquiline Cross. Two guards dress in white and red tabards mared with a cross surrounded by a halo of feathers stand at the open doors. It is easy for the group to gain entry and they see that others have been granted entry by the large crowd of refuges that fill the main great hall of the building. Families sit huddled together parents trying to keep children from crying and looking on the verge themselves, others sleep using each other as both pillow and blanket. Priests move about the throng and help however they can. 
It is to one of these priest that Torrent asks about the group finding a place to spend the rest of the night. Given a small alcove Torrent moves off with the priest to find the head of the order while everyone else finds a space to put a bed roll.

****************************************************

It is mid-afternoon when Torrent rouses the group out of their blankets and again wish them a happy new year. "Only this time we have gifts to go with the new year celebration, complements of the Resistance." she says indicating three large chest that sit near the alcove.

She opens each of them to reveal what is inside. "Gear up and have some breakfast, after we can pick up a couple other things, before we leave Gate Pass, tonight."


[sblock=Resistance help]

```
Cold-weather outfits x6        7lbs each
traveler's outfits x2          5lbs each
Healer's kit                   1lb
Scriber's kit (100gp)          2lb
Spell component pouches x2     2lbs each
Thieve's tools, msterwork      2lb
tindertwigs x12                ---
smokestick x4                  .5lb each
holy water x4                  1lb each
anti-toxin x2                  ---                     
blanket winter x3              3lb each
candles x10                    ---
flint and steel x2             ---
hammer                         2lb
lantern, hooded                2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x6          1lb each
piton x6                       .5lb each
iron pot                       4lb
skillet                        1lb
iron tri pod                   2lb
food stuffs x12                1lb each 
rope, hemp(50') x2             10lb each            
sacks x2                       .5lb each
sewing needles x4              ---
shovel                         8lb
tent, medium x3                30lb each
torches x10                    1lb each
waterskins x6                  4lb each
twine(50')                     .5lb
compass                        .5lb                         
saw                            2lb
```
 
Shortbow 
arrows(20)
pouch - 50gp with note that says use as spell components only
potions: cure light wounds 1d8+1 x4
potions: shield of faith(lvl1) x2
notes of purchase for up to 500gp of equipment from "The Graffen Brothers Armoury" [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Ok most is common a few things are DM made and the rest I'll explain in the OOC but for now RP what you want to take and after everyone does so I will advance the thread, to the next chapter. And if you want to make knowledge checks about the Aquiline Cross DC and info are on page one of this thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2010)

Barrik dismissed the strange wolf-like creature before entering the temple. Just in case anyone got the bright idea to try handing over people to the Ragesians...

Once he is roused and rubs the remnants of sleep from his eyes, he pops his knuckles and rolls his neck. "Must've tweaked it sleeping," he mutters under his breath. The half-orc takes a look at some of the gear.

[sblock=Preferences]
Looks like we each get a Cold Weather outfit, 2 tindertwigs, 2 rations and a waterskin.

I'd like to get one of the Cure potions and a Shield of Faith. I don't really care about my share from the armory, since a fair split wouldn't be enough for a Masterwork weapon, and I don't have the money to make up the difference.
[/sblock]

After a quick discussion over who gets what, he approaches Torrent and quietly (though not exactly kindly) says, "Part of your errand is done. Now cough up some info for me. You were going to say something last night, but got cut off. Now's your chance."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

"Your family," Torrent says with a smile. "They are in Ragesian, headed for the capital at last report. They are taking something of value to the new Empress. Afterward they will probably be well off for the rest of thier lives. You don't happen to know what your parents were trading in before they left do you?"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Marda is thankful for the rest and is praying as many of the others are waking.

She looks as to what Torrent as brought. "While I can carry some of this, it would be helpful if those that can, help with some of the burden."

The dwarf sets aside some of the items that she will carry and would like. (* notes items she would like)

[sblock]

```
Cold-weather outfits x1 *        7lbs each
Healer's kit                   1lb
tindertwigs x10                ---
smokestick x4                  .5lb each
holy water x4 *                 1lb each
anti-toxin x2 *                 ---                     
blanket winter x1 *             3lb each
candles x10                    ---
flint and steel x2             ---
hammer                         2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x1          1lb each
piton x6                       .5lb each
iron pot                       4lb
skillet                        1lb
food stuffs x10                1lb each 
rope, hemp(50') x2             10lb each            
sacks x2                       .5lb each
sewing needles x4              ---
twine(50')                     .5lb
```


The above adds up to... 59.5 lbs added to Marda's current gear is 113 lbs which is still easy a medium load for her (up to 153 lbs)

As for the 500g equipment... Marda is pretty well set. If there is enough to upgrade her armor, then I will take the opportunity. But it is a mere +1 to AC... so if others can use it, feel free.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 10, 2010)

Barrik shakes his head in the negative fashion. "I never paid much attention to what my maternal grandfather dealt in. And for reference, Torrent, my father only dealt in blood, pain and death and was repaid in kind. It was my mother and her father that raised my twin sister and I." The half-orc, magic-wielding warrior pauses. "Thank you for finally telling me. Maybe I'll get to see them when all of this is over.

"But first, we need to settle the rest of our agreement. You said we get you out of Gate Pass tonight. I take it you have a plan?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

"That I do," she says slapping the big warrior on the back. "And I'm glad you and your umm... friend are going to be with us."

[sblock=OOC] Which reminds me that I looked and looked for any eidolon pics and couldn't find any good ones.  Seems they may still be to new? I might just have someone draw up your cool companion from the description. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

[sblock=Fantalass want list]

Cold-weather outfits x1        7lbs each 
Scriber's kit (100gp)          2lb 
Spell component pouches x1     2lbs each 
tindertwigs x2                 ---                 
blanket winter x1              3lb each 
food stuffs x2                 1lb each  
waterskins x1                  4lb each 
compass                        .5lb 

The dwarf can gladly carry all that stuff, but it (at least anti-toxins and the like) belong to the group, he are only carrying it.

Can he also carry some of Fantalass stuff? You don't want him to suffer a penalty for carrying to much with his medium strength.

also interested in the shortbow with arrows!

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantalass

"So, we will travel by foot? I will perhaps need a bit help to carry all my equipment. Studying books doesn't makes one strong as a bull."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Message, Read Magic
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 11, 2010)

Aaron takes the time to pray as well, as his mind takes in the newfound secrets imparted to him by his deity.  Perhaps he found her favor, as her Wrath can be felt in his heart.

When Torrent returns, Aaron takes in the aid offered and shakes his head.  "The potions are better served with those of you who can not heal.  Marda and I should be fine without them.  Most of the other items, I have already.  If we are to travel outside, then the blankets and clothing will be good to take, as the weather can always turn on us."

Seeing the notes about the armor, Aaron wonders what the others will do with them.  (OOC - is that 500gp for the whole group to divy up?)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

OOC: yes that is 500gp worth of goods from their shop. I was hoping to get some RP out of it.
_


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2010)

The dwarven woman looks to the elf for a moment and considers his query before answering, "I suppose we could come to some sort of arrangement. While dwarves are known to be able to carry a lot, do not confuse me with a pack mule."  (list what you would like Marda to carry, and it's weight please.)

Looking over the vouchers, "Does anyone have need of anything from The Graffen Brothers Armoury? Best to get what we might need now."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


Somehow my character sheet in the RG became messed up (no equipment). I will fix it asap and post a list of things for Marda to carry. Thanks, Songdragon.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2010)

"If we need to take it all, then we won't be able to move as quickly as we would like.  Perhaps there might be an alternative.  I have seen stout canines being used to transport gear.  If we could get one of them, then it could take most of this gear for us, and not slow us down in the least.  That is, if the voucher can be used for such a request..."

Aaron awaits the responses from the rest of the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantalass

"How gast will we anyway? Some of us wear heavier armor or have shorter legs. A group only travels as fast as it's slowest member."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

As the group tries dividing up the gear and getting ready to go Torrent comes back hurriedly, looking a little in shock. She notices all the gear still lying about some unpacked most in piles waiting to be divided up.

"What your not ready?" she says going to her own gear in the corner. She grabs her pack and comes over to the piles of equipment. "We have to hurry, we need to get out of the city right away. The jelly-fished leaders of this city has sued for peace and it's said they have allowed Ragesian Iquisitors inside the city to 'search for undesirable elements'," she says with heavy sarcasim. Finished filling up her pack and tying it off she hefts it over a shoulder. She looks back at the group and almost grins.

"That would be us by the way." she says heading for the front of the temple.

The group packs hastily and when everyone is loaded up they head out following Torrent into the cold afternoon.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Shade, the Elven Rogue*

Shade leans against the doorway as the others quibble over trinkets and basic gear, her pack weighing exactly as much as it had before. *"The feculant 'leadership' of this putrified outpost and its squabling peasantry deserves each other. The faster we leave this overflowing outhouse in our wake, the better off we'll be. Lets hit the bricks."* She falls into step with Torrent as soon as their guide crosses the threshold of the temple.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Marda is sorting things in her packs out to make sure that it all balances when she wears the back. She hefts the load on and grabs up her axe and shield... "May Gracenyes protect all those in need and punish those who have betrayed and bring harm to them."

The dwarf pauses and then continues, "Grant us all your blessings to reach our destination unharmed."

The dwarf moves out... Eying the elven rogue really wanting to stick an axe in a very inappropriate place, but with a heavy sigh admits she "might" have some use before it comes to that... maybe... 

[sblock=Items Carried]

+57.5 lbs
= 145.5 lbs (medium load)

Cold-weather outfits x1 *        7lbs each
Healer's kit                   1lb
tindertwigs x8                ---
smokestick x4                  .5lb each
holy water x4 *                 1lb each
anti-toxin x2 *                 ---                     
blanket winter x1 *             3lb each
candles x10                    ---
flint and steel x2             ---
hammer                         2lb
oil (1-pint flask) x1          1lb each
piton x6                       .5lb each
iron pot                       4lb
skillet                        1lb
food stuffs x8                1lb each 
rope, hemp(50') x2             10lb each            
sacks x2                       .5lb each
sewing needles x4              ---
twine(50')                     .5lb
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

The group marches east through the main throughfare and after exiting there second district they find themselves nearing the center of Gate Pass. 

The destruction from last nights attack can be seen throughout there trek and people move slowly cleaning up debir from the roadway. The First of the Year Parade should be starting soon but it seems delayed due to the mess upon the road.

Wondering if there are Ragesains about everyone is very watchful as they move along. 

[sblock=Perception DC 10] You notice the group being followed by a man in a nondescrpit brown cloak, the hood up. He has a large sword strapped across his back and all you can see of his face is a goatee on his chin. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

Fantalass

"We are dilettantish followed by a man in a nondescript brown cloak, the hood up. Do you see him."
Fantalass asks ver quiet, but his voice is magically transferred to the other group members.

[sblock=OOC]

cast message

Why I only get 20 when I would only need a 3 to succeed??? 

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 19, 2010)

((Perception 1d20+7=10 ))

"Aye... " the dwarf merely says. She grips her dwarven axe tightly readying to act.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 19, 2010)

The half-orc walks with the group, hefting his now-heavier pack. "You still haven't told us just how you plan to get out of the city, Torrent," he states softly. "As we're already on the path, care to elaborate on the plan, rather than leave us in the dark?"

((edited in after the roll))

Barrik nods at Fantalass. "Yeah. How do we want to handle him?"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 20, 2010)

Marda smiles at the half-orc and replies simply, "We could stop and ask whomever it is, who are they and what they want with us? Should discover rather quickly whether he is a friend or foe."

The dwarven woman takes the initiative, turning about and coming to a stop Marda sets herself square with the cloaked stranger. She asks, weapon lowered but still in hand and shield comfortably protecting much of her, "Well met. Pardon my frankness and lack of courtesy, but these are troubling times... Who are you? And why are you following us?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

Pulling his hood back dramaticly the man stands before the party arms folded across his chest. "Greetings Torrent and companions!" the man says in a commanding voice. "I am The Great Rantle!"



> _Tall, dark-haired, and roguishly handsome, by his goatee and __massive greatsword you recognize this man as the local folk __hero Rantle, a scoundrel and defender of the common man. __Despite his light chain armor, his smirk says clearly that he __thinks he’s invincible._






Passers-by start to gap and point and cries of "It's him! It really is him!" start to be heard throughout the street.
_​ ​​​​​​​​


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 21, 2010)

Barrik grumbles as Marda simply approaches and tries to chat with the hooded man. Even with him appearing and claiming to be the folk hero doesn't dissuade the half-orc's suspicion. Recent experience with illusions...

In a stereotypically gruff voice, the half-orc says, "And what do you want with us, that you recognize and address Torrent by name?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

"Sorry, I was givin a description of Torrent from friends we share in...hmm let's just say we have mutual friends who are very _resistant_ to most things that plague Gate Pass." he says with a knowing grin. "I was not told with whom she was traveling with though perhaps an introduction is in order, no?"


"Rantel," he says stepping forward and offering a hand to Barrik.
_


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 21, 2010)

Still frowning, Barrik cautiously shakes the man's hand. "Barrik." More quietly, he asks of the man, "Who, exactly? We had a fair bit of trouble last night. Can't be too careful."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 21, 2010)

(( Any knowledge (nobility or religion) check help to know who Rentel is? Or a DC 10 local check? ))


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

OOC: It would be a local check but most of what they say about him at DC 10 is in the quote.
_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 21, 2010)

Aaron keeps his eyes on the man, as well as trying to spot anyone else nearby that would be out of place.  Perhaps they are being watched and followed by more than one person...

When the man awaits introductions, Aaron nods at Barrik's reply, deferring to wait for the man's answer before stating his own name.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 21, 2010)

Marda looks at Rantel and motions the group to a side alley out of the more public spaces... "Perhaps you can tell us what is it that you want Rantel?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

A small crowd has gathered behind the local folk hero as people reach out to touch the man's cloak or ask for a blessing.

"Hmm... you are right can we go to..." he starts to say but Torrent interupts him. "We haven't time to stop and have a drink and a chat, just tell us as we walk." She says pointing a thumb in the direction they were headed and then turns to continue her trek through the streets.

Rantel looks a little chagrined at the interuption but says nothing as he sees the others turning to follow Torrent. He hurriedly catches up and somehow seems to take the lead, walking proudly his head high. People shout out as they see him.

"The god's bleesing on thee Rantel. Fight the good fight, Rantel. Huzzah! it's Rantel."

It takes Torrent all of two blocks to tire of this and you can hear it in her voice as she asks, "What is it you want?"

[sblock=OOC] Posting seperate to have a link to the "request" as it doesn't become need till the third module. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

"I have heard of your mission through the Res... umm the rest of our friends." he says looking about. 

"And I know you are heading for Lyceum from them. Well you see my sister is there and all I wish is for you to deliever this," he says pulling a scroll case from under his cloak. "To her, that's all. I would take it as a great personal favor and would hope to repay you... all of you in kind one day."

Torrent looks dubiously at the scroll and then to the others. "Owed a favor by the_ Great Rantel_," she says with a smirk pulling at her new scar. 

"Anyone think that worth the trouble?"
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

Fantalass

"We will not confirm our destination, but can take the scroll. If we already going this way, getting a favor for a small deed sounds like an acceptable trade."
Fantalass responds in a low voice. Not everyone has to know their destination....

[sblock=OOC]


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Shade, the Elven Rogue*

Stealth (1d20+7=21)

The masked rogue seems to step from the folk heroes very own shadow, as she is suddenly directly behind him. She lightly drags the edges of her blackened blades across each other in a display of her unveiled contempt for the man she considers little more than a drunken braggart. *"What's this stable boy going to do, carry our luggage? Visit our graves when we're executed for carrying enemy correspondence if we get caught? Hmph!" 

*


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 22, 2010)

Marda looks at Rantel and the scroll case and back to the man...

((Sense Motive 1d20+6=20 ))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 22, 2010)

Barrik growls at Shade's further venomous outburst. "Will you shut up?"

After a roll of his shoulders, the half-orc continues. "I don't see why the rest of you couldn't do this at some point, if your path takes you to Lyceum. Hells, you might even learn or obtain magics capable of making it a five-minute trip."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Rantel gives the elven rogue a look of disdain, he seems unconcerned by her presence behind him and continues to talk to the others.

"What I want is simple and I think you all are going to the school Katrina is at. The message is important and I would go myself but with the Ragesians here," he spreads his hands and shrugs his shoulders. Of course a man who is known as a local hero would want to be in the heart of the action should people rise up against the "invaders".

Torrent just looks skyward shaking here head. "Give me it and know I will collect my favor one day, of that you can be sure."

Looking to the others and ignoring Rantel's large smile she says to the others walking faster than before, "Come on!"

As you leave Rantel behind he calls out, "You'll know Katrina when you see her by her good looks and long red hair! Good Luck!"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2010)

Marda accepts the scroll tube. "Very well Rantel, we shall see it delivered."

As she departs with Torrent and the others, "Gracenyes' blessings upon you, and all of Gate Pass. May you be safe..." 

And with that the loaded down dwarf continues on ward. Watching for trouble while trying to get the heck out of Gate Pass before trouble finds them.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Shade, the Elven Rogue*

With an impatient shrug Shade moves back to the front of the group swiftly, anxious to get out of the city before the army beats her to the gate. She wonders how many wounded kittens this lot will be stopping to cry over before they can get out of this toilet.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

The party leaves Rantel behind and continues on. Passing through two more districts (one holding the great statue of the late Emperor Coaltongue), they make their way to a guards barracks settled near the Fire Gate, which leads south out of the city.

"Well now that we are here, finally." Torrent says with a dour look. "I can explain everything to you. This way."

Torrent leads you towards the stables connected to the side of the main building and after whispering to the guard there you all move inside. Finally alone (except for the horses), she starts to explain.

"We are going to join up with a guard patrol that will be heading out the Fire Gate soon. I had not want to involve them but we need the horses it seems what with all this." she says gesturing to the equipment laid out as the group listens. "But the mountains will be cold," she pauses thoughtful for a moment, then grins. "Cold until we hit the Fire Forest that is, then we will have to worry more about frying than freezing to death."

Looking at a few confused looks she explains further, "I plan to take the road through the Fire Forest it is both the shortest route and will make pursuit by an army nearly impossible. But first we need to get through the mountains and their may be wyvern patrols or worse," she shudders remembering the red winged beast from last night.

"We ride out with the patrol and then leave them behind and continue on our own. You all should find a mount and pack it up, I really didn't want to take horses they will prove more a burden than help in the ever burning forest. And then there is the guards I can't be sure if they will keep as quiet as I would like but it is a risk we need to take the case needs to get to Lyceum."

She starts looking at the horses grumbling about how she hasn't ridden in months. 

[sblock=OOC] Everyone gets a horse or pony (non combat trained), bit and bridle, riding saddle, and saddlebags. Once everyone has posted up getting there mounts together I will advance the thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 25, 2010)

Barrik cocks his head to the side. "Fire forest? As we ride, I'd like a little explanation on that." The big half-orc looks over the horses, finding one large enough to easily accommodate his frame. He whispers a few things to the horse, chuckling as it nickers, then nuzzles his chest. "Easy, my friend. Lots to do."

The creature-summoning warrior straps the rest of his unnecessary gear to the beast, then swings himself onto the saddle, sitting comfortably.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

"The Fire Forest?" Torrent says saddling her own horse and finding places for her gear. "Not much is know really. About forty years ago the forest caught fire and has been burning ever since. It was an elvish forest called Innenotdar, but the elves have long since fled it, the road should still be there though and it should only take two days to cross through."

She looks to the satchel she always wears over one shoulder. "Last time me and group tried to cross it was hard going and we didn't make it through. I'm better prepared this time." she says patting the satchel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass prepares his mount. He would have preferred to conjure a magical one, but he would need much more expirience to call one that would last long enough to ride it a whole day.
"The captured book holds a spell that helps one to endure the elements. Perhaps this will be helpful in this fire forest." He tells the others.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Under her breath, "Bah... horses..."

Marda finds herself a sturdy stead and stores only a few of the heavier items within the saddlebags. She secures her pack where she can release it should she have to loose the horse and want to keep the gear with here and not running off.

Once secure the dwarf lifts her axe that she set off to one side and puts it in the baldric across her back and hefts her shield. She takes several attempts but does finnally able to get her stout form up and into a saddle. "I knew I should have taken lessons."

"Ready to go..."

(( Almost put a rank in Ride when we leveled... would have at least negated the armor check penalty and skill of -5 ))

[sblock=Status]Hit Points 16 / 16
Armor Class 20 
Armor Class (Touch) 11 
Armor Class (Flatfooted) 19 
Combat Maneuver Defense 15 (+4 vs bull rush and trip while on the ground)

Spells:
0-level (3 per day) (DC 12): Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13): Bless, Divine Favor(d), Endure Elements (cast)

Channel Energy 1d6+3 (d+cha+half level) (DC 14) {5 / 5}
Inspiring Word (+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round) {5 / 5}
Touch of Glory (+1 to cha check) {5 / 5}

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

Horses saddled and gear stowed the group heads out of the stables and joins a group of guards and other adventurer types at the Fire Gate.

"We are acting as volunteers going out to help find people who fled out into the mountains during the attack." Torrent says before the group joins the others. "We will break off from the main group and head for the forest as soon as we can."

Mounting up the group follows the guards and leaves Gate Pass on the road to the fire forest. They manage to help a little as they travel finding refuges and sending them back to the city. And as Torrent said they would they break off and head deeper into the mountain pass as the guards and others turn back.

They travel deep up the mountains the air growing colder as they ride. When the sun is but an hour from setting Torrent pulls up and suggest that you make camp. 

"It's about another three days to the fire forest," Torrent says around a small fire moments later. Shivering she adds, "And by the Blue Mistress I hope it is warmer there."

The night goes by uneventful but it is turns very cold towards morning. The group wakes at dawn the sun not yet up to warm up the day.

[sblock=OOC] Ok need two FORT saves from everyone, due to the cold weather. DC 15 for first check, and DC 16 for the second. Everyone *but *Shade, can gain the +5 circumstance bonus to the save due to their cold weather outfit. [/sblock]

[sblock=WD] You could have made a scroll the night before from one of your spells, if you wish. Don't forget the scroll case given to you by your teachers.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 29, 2010)

Barrik performs a quick set of stretches to get the blood moving. The half-orc makes sure none of his appendages are about to freeze off, then goes to work his horse's muscles. Over his shoulder, he calls out, "You should do likewise. Can't afford to have them freeze up and injure themselves."

After he finishes a long process of massaging the horse's muscles, the half-orc stands near a large rock, focusing on the stone and mumbling in some strange language... The same thing we was doing last night. And again, this "ritual" ends with him pulling the strange yellow-green canine-like creature from the rock and setting it on the ground. It immediately begins following him around as he packs up his belongings, sniffing at a few items, but it does not approach anyone else.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Shade, the Elven Rogue*









*OOC:*


If we have horses then Shade would take a cold weather outfit as well, considering shes not that hardy. either way it doesn't change the results of the rolls.







Fort saves (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=12)

Shade is unaffected by the cold at the beginning of the night, but by the end it has set into her slender bones setting her teeth to chattering behind her mask.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 29, 2010)

Mal hopes that the cold will not be as unbearable as it can be.  Usually accustomed to the warmth of a chimney fire, the outside weather is harsh and unrelenting.  He wraps himself tightly, hoping to fend off the coldness and numbing feeling that has his hands frozen...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass is suffering badly from the cold, swearing to himself to cast a protection spell the next day.

[sblock=OOC]


Created a scroll of Mage Armor.

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 30, 2010)

( I assume Marda is fine with her endure elements spell cast? Good for -50 °F/-45 °C I had listed the spell as cast in my post on the 25th.)

Just before bedding down for the evening Marda moves over to Shade and hands the haughty elf the cold weather outfit that she had taken for herself. "Please, take this... for at least the evening. I shall be fine."

Marda will spend the night in relative comfort, within a blanket. Come the morning she spends her short time in prayer and then recasts her endure elements spell upon herself... She also casts another such spell upon Aaron. "Stay warm my friend."

[sblock=Status, Spells, and Abilities per day]Hit Points 16 / 16
Armor Class 20
Armor Class (Touch) 11
Armor Class (Flatfooted) 19
Combat Maneuver Defense 15 (+4 vs bull rush and trip while on the ground)

Spells:
0-level (3 per day) (DC 12): Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13): Divine Favor(d), Endure Elements (x2) (cast x2)

Channel Energy 1d6+3 (d+cha+half level) (DC 14) {5 / 5}
Inspiring Word (+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round) {5 / 5}
Touch of Glory (+1 to cha check) {5 / 5}[/sblock]

[sblock=Fangor for Aaron]


> Learn 1 First Level Spell - (Choosing between Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Wrath, Magic Weapon or True Strike)




Suggestions... *Divine Favor* is a luck bonus and would stack with a moral bonus when Marda is able to cast bless (a morale bonus) over *Wrath* which is a morale bonus as well. 
*True Strike* is nice, but you spend a round casting it for 1 hit.
*Comprehend languages* is nice if we meet up with different languages...
*Expeditious Retreat* could also be nice for extra movement[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

The bitter cold of the second morning of the new year effects most of the group but is especially hard on Fantalass. The elven wizard shivers no matter how close he gets to the fire or how warm the furs are from his new gear. 

The sun coming up is bright in a clear blue sky and Torrent mutters something about at least no new snow fell in the night. Although those who felt the cold the worst are still a little fatigued this morning everyone manages to saddle up their mounts and follow behind Barrik and his eidolon as they head for the warmth of the fire forest.

[sblock=OOC] Ok anyone who took non lethal damage is fatigued. (Can not run or charge and -2 STR and DEX.) Mal would have taken his damage in the night before waking and having the endure elements spell casted on him. Spell doesn't say anything about remove a current condition. 

Now as I asked in the OOC please post up a complete stat block with Ride and Perception added in. And you all may RP as you ride, Torrent is a little distracted and tight lipped at the moment. Things won't get ugly till a few hours after you started out. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 1, 2010)

Barrik tries to massage his muscles, afflicted by the cold as he is, even as he sits in the saddle. The half-orc grumbles a few words and the strange beast near him gives a few short, harsh barks, tongue lolling out the side of its mouth like a happy dog. The creature keeps pace with its master's horse, occasionally lifting its nose to the air and sniffing.

[sblock=OOC]
If within those few hours, we get out of this cold, I at least may recover from Fatigue. Until then, though, my stats and checks are as follows:

AC 15, FF 14. HP 20/20 (1 NL, Fatigued)
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.
Perception +0, Ride +4.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
Scent.
Perception +5. Not riding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

Fantalass

Fantalass prepares a bit better for the next day.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast Endure Elements as soon as possible.

Ride: +1

Perception: +7


---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Seeing most of the others hurting from a cold night's sleep, Marda reaches down and grasps her holy symbol and quietly calls upon Gracenyes' will, "Give us strength to fight back the biting cold that we may deal with lay ahead." The small group is awash with holy energies (Channel Energy 1d6+3=7)

[sblock=Status/Spells/Abilities]
Hit Points 16 / 16
Armor Class 20
Armor Class (Touch) 11
Armor Class (Flatfooted) 19
Combat Maneuver Defense 15 (+4 vs bull rush and trip while on the ground)

Perception +7
Ride -5

Spells:
0-level (3 per day) (DC 12): Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13): Divine Favor(d), Endure Elements (x2) (cast x2)

Channel Energy 1d6+3 (d+cha+half level) (DC 14) {4 / 5}
Inspiring Word (+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round) {5 / 5}
Touch of Glory (+1 to cha check) {5 / 5} [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Marda's magic heals everyone affected by the nights cold. They feel alot better and no longer tired or lethargic. Smiling Torrent says to the everyone, "Mount up! We could be near the Fire Forest in the morning where we need not worry about freezing to death."

The mountain road leads on through thick pine and evergreen forest for most of he day. After a brief stop to rest the horses the group sets out once more and reaches a pass set between to sheer and fairly tall mountains. The trip is cold and a slight flurrying of snow starts falling from the grey clouds above the travelers.

Looking about the road isn't much more than a long dried out stream that probably once cut through the mountains to the valley of Gate Pass. At it's widest it is perhaps ten yards and brown shrubs grow here and there against the mountain walls. 

It isn't long before you are deep into the pass with it's high walls of stone looming. Marda pulls up her pony with a start, sawing at the reins causing the poor beast to paw at the air in front of it.

"Up there!" she yells as she notices a figure up along an edge.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

The warning comes to late, the figure who is not alone steps up and throws something small at the group. Followed by his partner doing the same.

The tiny stones land wide behind the group and explode with an amazing...

*BOOM!.. BOOM!*

The horses whine and rear and then bolt away from the noise galloping almost two hundred yards away before any of the riders can even attempt to rein them in.

[sblock=OOC] Going to auto fail everyone's first ride check to get things rolling sorry. The group as one is now far down the narrow pass. You need to make a DC 10 Ride check to stop your horse from continuing on if you wish. And roll an init check for me so I will know when your action takes place. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 5, 2011)

Aaron quickly calls out to the rest, his steady words bringing about a sense of slight calmness to this chaotic situation.  "Hold fast to the reins!"  (Inspiring Word for +2 to skill checks, ability checks, and saving rolls for 1 round)

He attempts to calm his own steed, showing the others how to rein in the frantic beasts.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Shade, the Elven Rogue*

ride (1d20+2=6)

Shade can't seem to control her horse at all and gets carried wherever it happens to be headed. Careening down the canyon, the stream of elvish obscenities blur together like the unintelligible wail of a banshee.

Initiative (1d20+3=7)

OOC - Wow 2 fours in a row. Better now than in combat i guess.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 5, 2011)

Barrik is at first simultaneously thrilled and angered by the horse's careening, headlong dash. But his more rational side takes over, instilling a sense of looming trouble. Those items would not have been used to panic the horses without a reason... and odds are, the reason wouldn't be to the half-orc's liking. He tries to calm his mount while giving a hard pull on the reins to bring it to at least a slower pace.

Meanwhile, the strange dog-creature keeps up with the mad dash. It barks happily, once, before catching onto its master's situation. It waits to see if Barrik can actually calm the horse...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2011)

Fantalass

Even shocked and confused, Fantalass nearly succeeds in slowing down his horse... but only nearly.

[sblock=OOC]

*Ride*: 1d20 + 3 = 9
*Initiative*: 1d20 + 3 = 5

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 5, 2011)

The dwarven woman  manages to rein in her mount with some effort. And looks to see both how the others have fared and what the group is being driven in to. Spotting Fantalas she tries to encourage the mage... "Take those reins harder... You can stop the beast!"  (inspiring word +2 bonus)

Ride 1d20-5=11
Initiative 1d20+1=20
Perception 1d20+7=14

[sblock=Status/Spells/Abilities]
Hit Points 16 / 16
Armor Class 20
Armor Class (Touch) 11
Armor Class (Flatfooted) 19
Combat Maneuver Defense 15 (+4 vs bull rush and trip while on the ground)

Perception +7
Ride -5

Spells:
0-level (3 per day) (DC 12): Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize
1st level (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13): Divine Favor(d), Endure Elements (x2) (cast x2)

Channel Energy 1d6+3 (d+cha+half level) (DC 14) {4 / 5}
Inspiring Word (+2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round) {4 / 5}
Touch of Glory (+1 to cha check) {5 / 5} [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

Marda and Barrik start to get they mounts under control and watch as the others pull away. Suddenly a horn sounds from behind them (probably from the men who threw the thunderstones)- spot 1 pierceing the air with two short shrilling notes.

At the sound of the horn three horseman emerge from a hidin' side path (spot 2) and give chase to the four members on their uncontrollable mounts. They each wear the red armband just like was worn by the assailants from New Year's Eve.

Ahead, a man on foot (spot 3) pops from the foliage with a crossbow in hand and bolt ready to fire.

[sblock=OOC]
Map: 
blue dots are - Marda, Barrik and eidolon 
red dots are horsemen
green dots are Fantalass, Shade, Torrent, and Aaron

Notes:
This was a surprise round so only one action which was limited to move action to stop mount. So you still have inspiring word powers. Neither was needed anyway so they weren't wasted.
@ FtF inspiring word only helps one person make sure you specify please.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 1*

As Shade comes cursing towards the bend in the canyon the crossbowman open fires. The bolt slams deep into the chest of her mount cause it to add to the elf's screeching noise.

Two of the riders bearing red armbands come up close to the group clubbing at the with hard leather  saps. Torrent blocks with her shield but Aaron's opponent gets in a lucky blow to the man's shoulder and back.

The white haired woman has no luck getting her horse to stop and she heads off around the bend.



[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition                 
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none 
Marda         20  16  reins/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman1     17  11  sap/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17  11  sap/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  25  reins/ride checking
horse         11  15  none/none
Aaron         17  21  reins/ride checking;5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  reins/ride checking
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  reins/none
horse         11  15  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        16  20  l.bow/none  
horse         13  15  none/none
Fantalass     11   8  reins/ride checking
horse         11  15  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=ride checking] Ride DC10: Full round action to calm frantic mount and bring it around to where you want it. Until the check is made you can do nothing else* and are at the mercy of the beast. 

Aaron took damage so a DC5 ride check (free action) to stay in the saddle*.

* You may chose to fall off and take 1d6 damage.[/sblock]

OOC: Most of the PC's turn. WD don't go before Renard he is targeting Fantalass, will his horse that is.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shade finally manages to start getting her wounded mount under control as the arrow has severely slowed it down, and she draws her weapons.

Ride (1d20+4=13)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 6, 2011)

Barrik grumbles, urging his mount forward again with haste. He pulls the massive falchion from its scabbard along the side of the saddle, resorting to guiding the horse with his knees. _Good damn thing I learned to ride properly..._

Falchion in hands, he whistles sharply to the wolf-beast eidolon and points at one of the riders. He shouts something in the strange, foul Abyssal language...

[sblock=Abyssal]
Bring down the horse!
[/sblock]

The creature moves quickly to catch up while Barrik closes with one of the other riders, falchion ready to strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Made a little mistake on my Ride roll earlier... PF updated it to include Armor Check Penalty, which I forgot to include. Used to 3.5... Anyways, the -2 from Chain Shirt wouldn't have affected that roll. But I will update my sheet with the info.

Okay, not entirely sure on distances, so these actions are "trying to." Except for one, which is "Guide Horse with Knees". DC 5, so Barrik can't fail it (+4 Ride, nat 1s don't affect skill checks). 

Barrik's horse makes a Run at the other mounts/combatants, aiming for the right side of the group. Barrik, as it goes, uses his Move action to draw his falchion. If he gets close enough, he attacks with his falchion. Meanwhile, Eidolon uses Charge or Run (whichever it needs to) to catch up with the rider in the middle. If it only has to Charge, it attacks and tries to trip the horse.
I've included the necessary rolls, in case any of them get used.

AC 16, FF 14. HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2011)

Marda draws out her weapon and shield and presses her mount forward, "Heeya." She follows after the half-orc as she tries to catch up to baddies attempting to run down her companions.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2011)

Marda comes up on one of the riders with the red armband and strikes out with her axe.

To Hit 1d20+4=24
To Confirm Threat 1d20+4=8 (no joy) 
Damage 1d10+3=10


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Torrent and her horse speed off down the ravine clearly she is not at home in the saddle.

[sblock=Update] Adding to the following: (thanks FtF )

Ride DC10: Full round action to calm frantic mount and bring it around  to where you want it. Until the check is made you can do nothing else*  and are at the mercy of the beast. 

Aaron took damage so a DC5 ride check (free action) to stay in the saddle*.

* You may chose to fall off and take 1d6 damage. Soft fall -Ride check DC 15 to avoid damage (not an action). 

Also @Vertexx69 you made your ride check so you may bring your horse around pretty much to any spot. Please list who you would like to be near or facing to charge. 

Waiting only on Aaron to post. [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Put +5 instead of -5 into Torrent's ride check and she still failed (Yikes!?!)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 10, 2011)

Aaron again tries to stop his mount, but hesitates.  Instead, he knows he would fare better on the ground, and slips from the saddle, attempting to find a place to roll and stand....

Unfortunately, he lands on a few rocks, as they dig into his skin, keeping him prone on the ground.  He stands quickly, grabbing his weapon and intent on making the enemies pay dearly.

[sblock=Actions](Free Action fall, take dmg and prone, Move action to stand and grab weapon - Bastard Sword - Standard Action, ready attack on anyone coming within melee, +5 to hit, d10+3dmg, 19/20 x2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

The lone bowman riding with the other two horseman takes aim at Fantalass's horse as the wizard tries to control it. When two arrows sink deep into the poor animals flank Fantalass thinks _"Well that's not going to help." _

[sblock=OOC] Ride check and actions from your character WD to end the round sorry you had to wait I had to be sure the horse would still be alive on your turn. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Fantalass

Miraculously,Fantalss is able to regain his control of his mount after the hit. He tries to stay close to his companions.

[sblock=OOC]

Natural 20 

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 12, 2011)

Shade drops into flanking position with Marda around the red-arm-bandit, but her wobbly and wounded horse fouls her jab.

Rapier (1d20+6=10, 2d6+2=9)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

The combatants close n on each other and a whirling melee ensues. 

The crossbowman fires down the long ravine at Torrent and her horse.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition                 
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none 
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman1     17   [COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]  sap/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17  11  sap/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  25  reins/ride checking
horse         11  15  none/none
Aaron         17  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Yellow][I]prone[/I][/COLOR];5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  blades/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  falchion/none
horse         11  15  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        16  20  l.bow/none  
horse         13   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  none/none
Fantalass     11   8  reins/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Sorry it isn;t a true updat ebut it is late @Songdragon Marda is up. Hope the map helps everyone.[/sblock]

OOC: Vertexx69 your ride check was the only action you could take last round so will use your attack for AoO this round.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought we were into the next round since the last of us went, and then you posted enemy actions.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Marda will strike out at the horseman between Shade and herself with her dwarven axe...

To hit 1d20+6=23
Damage     1d10+3=8

... assuming he goes down, Marda looks about quickly to assess the happenings and makes for the lone crossbowman.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2011)

THe first horseman goes down from a deadly chop from Marda's axe,while the other moves past Aaron and up towards the dwarven woman. 

Thinking she must be one of the better combatants he tries to take her out of this fight. His sap thumps off the side of her armor.

[sblock=OOC] Making attack roll next. After that it will be everyone elses turn except Shade's I assume you will attack and we will keep the miss. But you can still post up a free action or two (like cursing ).[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 15, 2011)

Barrik wheels his mount to the mounted archer, taking another swing with his falchion. “What is wrong with you people? Can’t just let us be?” he growls out as the blade slices towards the man.

As the half-orc strikes, the eidolon snaps at the horse’s legs again.

[sblock=OOC]
I’m guiding the horse with my knees again (no-fail) to come up alongside Renard’s horse, right next to him (both squares, and avoiding H2, if he’s still there). As he’s wielding a bow, he doesn’t get an AoO. Then a normal attack against him while the eidolon attacks the horse again.
Not sure if we get flanking… If so, add 2 to the attack rolls and 1 to Barrik’s damage roll.

AC 16, FF 14. HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2011)

Fantalass

Fantalss throws a small glob of acid at the nearest enemy rider in the intent to distract him. Lucky wind changes his aim, causing his spell to hit the man's eye so he falls from his horse!

[sblock=OOC]

Targeting rider 2

Second nat 20 in a row 
18 touch should confirm.
14 acid damage

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can I change splash to dart? I chose the former because the target only had 1 HP left.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

OCC: Sure WD your turn hasn't technically come up yet. Just wanted you aware of the targets available.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok, changed above post.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

The bowman proves to quick to strike as Barrik misses as he swings back and forth at the man. But the attacks are enough to get his attention and he kicks his mount into motion clearing the battle and heading down the ravine.

He yells at the crossbowman to "Stop them!" as he gallops by. The man steps up loading another bolt.

The last horseman finds himself in dire straights as he is surrounded and burnt by Fantalass's spell.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition                 
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none 
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman1     17  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  sap/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  sap/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  25  reins/ride checking
horse         11  15  none/none
Aaron         17  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  none/5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  blades/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  falchion/none
horse         11  15  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        16  20  l.bow/none  
horse         13   [COLOR=Orange]4 [/COLOR] none/none
Fantalass     11   8  reins/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=WD] Crit isn't confirmed you didn't add in the -4 for firing into melee sorry. DMG = 7pts [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Also will need two AoO from DW one for the eidolon and one for Barrik please. Looks like Renard is about to flee. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 18, 2011)

Barrik growls as the archer tries to get away, taking a swing at him while the eidolon snaps at the horse. "What, your little ambush not working out? Stay and fight, rather than run like a coward!"

[sblock=EDIT OOC]
Normal attacks, of course. I think they're considered flanking, at least against the horse.

And wouldn't you know the first good Trip roll is against something that just got killed, if the attack landed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

The crossbowman fires and the shot goes right past the front of Fantalass's horse. The man curses and works frantically to get it reloaded.

[sblock=Update] Sorry DW you missed both the rider and the horse by one each,  I thought for a minute there you got the trip and that would have been a nice change for the group.

Ok Marda is up then if the bandit is still alive he will attempt to flee allowing her and Shade AoO. Still need Aaron's standard action for last round but whatever it is I'm sure it will not change anything to drastically. Then after the fleeing bandit it will be Barrik, Aaron, and Fantalass up. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Their touch AC is 15+ ? Now I feel really underpowered


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
HM, I said I was moving up alongside Renard's horse. As in, 1 sq left, then up all the way to be right next to him (both squares). It would let me threaten both the rider and horse with AoO and should've provided flanking against the horse, as my eidolon was directly opposite me. My reach extends to the horse, after all.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Update#2] Sorry WD did not know acid dart was a touch attack also. Please note this in further attack rolls plz. (i.e. Acid dart(TA) 1d20+whatever) That way I know your not attacking a normal AC, combat gets really hectic. 

Ok Bandit number 2 is down and Renard is off to the races.

@DW you attacked Renard and threaten the horse that is correct. So the eidolon got a +2 but that only gave it a 12 and the horse's AC is 13 (see combat post) And the eidolon doesn't threaten Renard so Barrik doesn't get the same benefit and the bowman's AC is 16. Sorry guess the chase is on.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


could we get a new map? It is hard to judge positions during a chase.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Here's the map I was readying for last round but as their is only one bad guy on it didn't think it was needed.

-Still need Aaron's actions this round (I think stand from prone and draw weapon were last round).
-Shade's actions this round.

No need for chase map but I do need to know who immediately follows and who waits for Aaron to get back on his horse or wants to take out the crossbowman. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 20, 2011)

((Marda was on her way to the crossbow man at the end of her turn. She will deal with him and can swing around to pick up or hook up with Aaron.))

Marda makes her way to the man raining bolts down upon her companions. Closing in she will attack the man with her trusty axe... her attack missing as the man is able to dodge out of the way in time.

((To hit 1d20+4=8))


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC - Yes, Stand and draw weapon last round...

Aaron spies the enemies falling quickly, as the crossbowman stands alone.  Without much thought, he charges the foe, intent on making sure he would not harm the others anymore.  His blade comes forth as he clashes into the foe...

His blade creases the armor, slicing through the entrails of the man as he falls bleeding out.  With a look of disdain, Aaron glances around, seeking more foes.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 20, 2011)

Barrik snarls and gives his mount a quick spur, swiftly urging it after the fleeing foe. "Stand and fight, damn you!" escapes his tusked lips as he rushes after the retreating archer. The wolf-beast snarls in a voice similar to its master as it lopes along.

[sblock=If I get close enough for melee]
The half-orc closes in and mutters, "I am sorry. Your master forced me to this," as he takes a swing at the horse's flank. He hopes not to kill the animal, just make it drop the rider, but knows that may not be possible.
And if its master misses the target (as he has done with every strike today), the gray-green canine will again bite at the beast.
[/sblock]

[sblock=If I can't get in a melee strike, but am within 30 ft]
Barrik snarls as the distance between increases. Even as his horse keeps up the mad pace, he begins a chant, trying to focus well enough to call up the blob of acid and flick it at the horse.
_(OOC: Actions results pending on dice...)_
But the horse's crazed, hastened galloping makes it too difficult to focus on magic.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
There's two possible actions, as I'm not quite sure where I will end up. If Barrik can't get within 30 ft, he just chases. And a quick summary of each:
Attempt to Spur Mount as Move action (DC 15 to get +10 ft. to speed, deals 1d3 damage to horse if check succeeds) and move alongside Renard again.
Melee: falchion attack against horse.
Not melee: Concentration to cast Acid Splash, targeting the horse.

AC 16, FF 14. HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantalass keeps back, his riding skills not nearly good enough to chase after another rider.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Fight is only over (for you) if you don't follow the bowman who went down the ravine. Note: The same way that Torrent went. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

*Top of a new round*

Easily dispatching the crossbowman the group stands alone and minus Torrent and Barrik. Another blast of the horn comes from the area where this ambush started, and everyone has the same thought. They must be warning others up the ravine.

Barrik rounds the bend almost catches the mounted bowman. As he thinks of a spell to lash out with the jostling of the horse breaks his concentration. He notices ahead of him that Torrent's horse is down and she is lying in the dirt. Another crossbowman stands in the underbrush reloading his weapon.

[sblock=Notes]Am taking DM's purgative not to roll and have bad things happen to NPCs to make for a better story.  (will only do this once per module)

-Aaron is 25' from his mount.
-Barrik and eidolon are 10' from Renard and his horse
-Renard is 30' from Torrent[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Orange]24[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]prone[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none
Aaron         17  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Lime]dismounted[/COLOR][/I];5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  blades/[I][COLOR=Cyan]delay[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  falchion/none
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        16  20  l.bow/none  
horse         13   [COLOR=Orange]4 [/COLOR] none/none
Fantalass     11   8  reins/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

With the crossbowman dispatches, and at the sounds of the horn again... She looks to the others, "Let us catch up with the others..." she waits a few moment for Aaron and moves her mount into a light gallop to catch the others.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2011)

Barrik passes by Torrent, focused on the enemy. With a sharp whistle, the half-orc sends the eidolon at the flanks of the archer's horse while he wheels his horse around in front, trying to block any more attempts at flight. "Surrender now!" erupts as a shout from the half-orc as he swings at the horse and the wolf-monster simultaeneously bites.

[sblock=OOC]
You said I was 10 feet away, so here goes. Move action to go around Renard and get in front of his horse. Eidolon goes to back of his horse. We both attack the horse (though if the horse goes down from Barrik, I suppose the eidolon will attack Renard). And I factored Flanking into the rolls this time.

AC 16, FF 14. HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

OOC: Bump before update in 24 hours.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shade sheaths her blades as she spurs (metaphorically, as she doesn't have them on her sheet) her horse on down the trail. She draws her bow while pursuing the fleeing enemies that had the audacity to shoot at her of all people.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Fantalass approaches Torrent: "I'm not very heavy. Perhaps my horse can carry both of us!?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaron quickly mounts the horse nearby as he gathers the reins.  He turns, asking, "Maybe one of us should shut the horn blower up?"

OOC - Awaiting a confirmation.  If anyone else agrees, he will head up the bend to the horn blower... intent on taking him out.  Otherwise, stay with group...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

As Aaron mounts he asks about the horn blower. Marda says something about catching up to the others and starts out, so he follows. Perhaps rounding the corner out of sight will be enough to stop the horn blowers warnings.

As Shade draws in close and draws here bow she sees the bowman's horse go down in front of Barrik and the man's companion tear into him. He raises a spiked gauntlet at the wolf like creature and miss as the agile creature moves.* "Kathor!"* the man bellows and the name echoes off the walls of the ravine, obviously he is not ready to surrender.

Fantalass moves by the heavy combat to speak with Torrent as she rises up off the ground. As he offers to have her mount up a cossbow bolt whistle past Torrent and into the chest of the elf's horse. Fantalass feels the beast shutter under him from the bolt but it remains standing. 

"Looks like that horse has seen better days. I know mine has," Torrent says drawing her axe. "We best stop these guys before they kill all our horses."

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Yellow]24 [/COLOR] b.axe/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none
Aaron         17  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  b.sword/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  bow/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  falchion/none
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        16  [COLOR=Yellow]16[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I]  
horse         13  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR] none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Fantalass     11   8  reins/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]0[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]staggered[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 27, 2011)

Barrik keeps his mount steady as he snarls "You can't see you've lost? Accept your defeat!" The red mist of his forebears creeps into the edges of his vision as the half-orc aims a heavy downward stroke at the fallen foe while the menacing eidolon snaps at the human.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack against Renard. If absolutely necessary, dismount to do so as a Move action. Eidolon also attacks. I included the Flanking bonus but not the Prone modifier, since that goes to his AC, not my attack. Unless you just want me to speed it up for such in the future...

AC 16, FF 14. HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 0/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2011)

"Should we heal up the horses and be on our way, or deal with this Kathor?  I say we head back and take care of him now..."

Aaron takes note of the call, trying to verify that it was being called to the location of the horn blowing or elsewhere...  He prepares a small spell for the foe, should this Kathor show himself... but hesitates when he spies the wounded ally.

Moving quickly, he confers on him the healing power of Gracenys, hoping that his heart is pure enough to allow the healing.  "Should your heart be pure, Gracenys blessing will aid."

READYING ACID SPLASH for the foe, should he show himself..

Casting Cure Light Wounds 1d8+2

Seeing the healing falter a little, Aaron can only sigh slightly.  Apparently, the wounded warrior was not fully open to the healing power of Gracenys, for he was found only slightly pure of heart...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Shade is riding on angrily after the fleeing scouts hollering out over her shoulder as she fires off several arrows. *"These are just scouts for the advancing army! If they get away we'll be hounded by way too many more of these simpering, cowardly cretins before we can get where we're going!"* And its several more moments before she realizes she is alone in her persuit.







*OOC:*


OOC - If you want to fire off a couple arrows for effect , I seriously doubt she can hit anything with that -8 modifier for firing from a running mount. (for a total modifier of -4 to hit).


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantalass

"We should all get together and let the priest conjure another wave of positive energy. It will patch up us and the horses. We need to keep going!" Fantalss suggests as he rides to the middle of the group.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Torrent moves up towards the crossbowman to stop him from getting in another shot. as she reaches nim he drops his crossbow and in one motion draws his sap and connects the warrior cleric in the side of the head.

Shade had shot at him but found mounted archery not to her liking. She starts to pull the horse up as she hears another group of riders coming in hard. Before she can scream out a warning three more horseman bearing the red armband turn the corner to enter the fight. The one in the center is heavily armored and a glowing transparent shield hovers beside him.

"Oh I surrender. But good luck getting the same from Kathor." Renard almost chuckles to Barrik.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/[COLOR=Lime][I]delay[/I][/COLOR]
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Yellow]24 [/COLOR] b.axe/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];8hp NL
horse         11  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   6  c.bow/none
Aaron         17  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  b.sword/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];5hp NL
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  bow/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        16  20  falchion/none
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  none/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow] 8[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]  
horse         13  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR] none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Fantalass     11   8  none/none
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  none/none
Kathor        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]21[/COLOR]  24  g.sword/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]shield
[/I][/COLOR]horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman1     17  11  TFbag/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17  11  TFbag/none
horse         11  15  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Marda - delays
Torrent - double move
Crossbowman - attacks Torrent/hit dmg= 8NL
Aaron - casts cure light (on horse I'm assuming sounded like you wanted to cast it on the bad guy.)
Shade - attacks crossbowman/miss
Barrik - attacks Renard/hit dmg = 8
eidolon - eidolon attack Renard/miss
Renard - total defense
Fantalass - none/speak free
Horseman1&2 - double moved into combat
Kathor - double move into combat
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 3, 2011)

Marda calls forth energies of Gracenyes... 

((Channel Energy     1d6+3=6 Exclude Renard ))

The dwarf spurs her mount forward to meet their new foes head (normal movement of the mount)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 3, 2011)

Seeing the foe, and his obvious powers, Aaron calls to the others, "Kathor has magic.  Marda and I can take him out, keep the other two foes busy..."
 
With that, he nods to Marda, as her healing washes over him.  "Give up now Kathor, or feel our wrath..."

He casts his own protective spell, as he also channels the power within himself.  A faint aura brings forth his own shield, ready to deflect the advancing enemy.  What else is not seen is that another layer of protection surrounds the warrior.

[sblock=Actions]
Move with horse at normal speed and keeping next to Marda for Bodyguard Feat (If adjacent ally is attacked, use AoO against foe to grant ally +2 to AC)
Standard action for Shield of Faith +2 AC
Swift Action for Judgment - Protection for another +1AC.  AC now 20, and will increase next round to 21.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 3, 2011)

Barrik snarls at the prone man, the eidolon mimicking the sound. The half-orc turns to face the newcomers and casts his own spell, a golden-white shield appearing for a moment before fading from sight. Barrik says something in a fluid, almost ethereal tongue and the eidolon nods, then the half-orc wheels his horse around to face the new riders.

[sblock=Celestial]
Guard this one. Tear his throat out if he tries anything. Good boy.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Standard to cast Shield and give me +4 AC, too.  Then Move the horse toward the new foes. Eidolon Readies to attack Renard if he gets to his feet.

AC 20, FF 18 (+4 bonus from Shield, lasts 2 min). HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 1/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shade switches weapons again back to those she is much more familiar with as she turns her mount to rejoin her own group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Fantalass stays back, ready to cast a spell, if the enemies come in range.
ooc: acid dart at first enemy in range (30 ft).


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

Marda releases her healing energy to save the horses as well as healing the bruises suffered by Aaron. She then moves towards the newest threat.

As they join her both Aaron and Barrik ready themselves for the upcoming fight. Both casting spells before joining in beside Marda.

Shade wheels around as gracefully as if she were born in the saddle, and drawing her dark blades she to moves in line with the group.

Torrent and the crossbowman trade parries and then both suddenly feel the tension in the air. They step back from on another and look to see the two groups of horseman facing off.

Fantalass stays behind the line but is ready.

Kathor reins in his restless horse for only a moment and as it dances he gives a nod to the two horseman beside him. They kick their mounts and rush forward Kathor a half second behind them.

Before reaching the groups line the two horseman cross paths as if to try throwing the group off as to what they are doing. It is a senseless show boating maneuver and does nothing to deter the warriors. And as Kathor comes in from behind the two horseman as the split off he raises his great sword high.  He brings it down on Barrik and everyone can see that the blow is a mighty one. 

_*KRINGGG*_

But the blade bounces of the invisible bearer that now protects the half-orc.

Renard watches on in shock.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Yellow]24 [/COLOR] b.axe/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];8hp NL
horse         11  [COLOR=Red] [COLOR=White]4[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]  n[/COLOR]one/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   6  sap/none
Aaron         [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]17[/COLOR]  b.sword/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield of faith;judgement-protection[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  swords/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20[/COLOR]  20  falchion/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  [COLOR=White]15  no[/COLOR]ne/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow] 8[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]
horse         13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR] none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass     11   8  none/none
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Kathor        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]21[/COLOR]  24  g.sword/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]shield
[/I][/COLOR]horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman1     17   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  TFbag/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17  11  TFbag/none
horse         11  15  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Marda - channel energy = healing 6 pts.
Torrent - attack/miss 
Crossbowman - attack/miss
Aaron - cast shield of faith, judgment protection
Shade - draw swords 
Barrik - casts shield(perfect timing)
eidolon - ready action - attack if Renard moves
Renard - total defense
Fantalass - ready action, acid dart - casted same round attack/hit dmg = 5
Horseman1&2 - maneuver & none
Kathor - spirited charge attack/miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 4, 2011)

Marda atop her mount grants the dwarf much more maneuverability than she could have alone. To Aaron, "All yours then... I have the one to the left."

The dwarf then comes up alongside one of the outside men of the trio before them. As the mount stops, she swipes across with her axe... (At #1, as he is on Marda's side)

[sblock=Actions]
Move 50ft (mounts movement)
Attack #1 1d20+4=23
Damage 1d10+3=8

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 4, 2011)

Barrik cracks a toothy smile as his magic protects him. "Something in your way, human?" he asks mockingly. Taking in the foe's superior armor and evident spell, the half-orc brings his falchion around on the horse, expression changing to a grimace.

Meanwhile, the eidolon circles the fallen man, growling deep in its throat. The strange beast seems torn between its orders and its "instincts" to protect its master...

[sblock=OOC]
Standard attack against the horse Kathor is riding. Eidolon circles around Renard to the square 1 below/south of him.

AC 20, FF 18 (+4 bonus from Shield, lasts 19 rounds). HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 1/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2011)

His own steed still in the fight, Aaron watches as Marda takes out one of the riders.  There were only Kathor, one more rider, and the crossbowman to deal with as threats.  His steed moves forward just enough to allow Aaron an attack on the flank of the foe, as he spies Shade opposite him.  Knowing she will get her chance, Aaron bides his time.

"Surround him!" he calls out, hoping to trap Kathor and bring him down with sheer strength in numbers.

Aaron delays slightly, and allows Shade to act first.  Should she move to flank Kathor with himself, then he will take the opportunity to attack the foe while flanking.  Either way, Kathor would be assailed from hopefully every angle soon enough.

[sblock]Actions:
Horse 5 foot step south, allowing flanking possibility should Shade also move 5 foot south.
Ready attack on Kathor after Shade's initiative.
Attack Kathor with Bastard Sword
AC now at 21, and will go to 22 next round.
Attack not taking Flanking into account, in case Shade does not flank.
Swing and a miss!!![/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 4, 2011)

The heavily cloaked rogue indeed seizes the opening against the charger as she nudges her wounded mount forward just a step. Her wounded mount stumbles a bit however fouling her strikes. *"Feculant tin can! Can't your squatish pig eyes see your lot in life ends today?"* 

Rapier vs Kathor (1d20+6=11, 2d6+2=12)
Shortsword vs Kathor (1d20+4=15, 2d6+1=9)

OOC - nothing is going to help those rolls unfortunately.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantalass

Fantalss throws another glob of acid at the same rider as before.

[sblock=OOC]

The horse man should have been 1 less HP. You forgot the point blank bonus (acid dart has only the same range the feat provides the bonus.

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

Marda makes quick work of another red armband horseman with her axe. While Fantalass stops short from casting a spell at the now dead man. He waits and watches should any of the enemy give him an opportunity.

The horseman near Torrent throws his tanglefoot bag at the warrior priestess and misses badly. "You dolt!" Kathor screams "Take out the wizard, he is worth extra gold!" Kicking his horse the man starts to ride by Torrent as the crossbowman closes in with his sap raised. He never makes it by as the woman plants her axe deep into his back while ducking the crossbowman's swing. Bringing the blooded blade out quickly she catches the crossbowman with the other end, now both are marked red and dripping. "There will be no gold, extra or otherwise for any of you." she says in a cold voice.

Barrik, Shade, and Aaron trade blows and parries with the heavily armored warrior. Barrik gets an idea and aims for the man's mount catching the man off guard and drawing a fat red line across he horses flank. Kathor then tries the same against Shade as her horse is noticeably wounded by the crossbow bolt sticking form it's chest. He brings his great sword around, but the quick rogue catches it with both her blades right above her horse's head.

*"I don't think so,"*she hisses at him.*"I told you, it is your life that ends today!"*

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Yellow]24 [/COLOR] b.axe/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];8hp NL
horse         11  [COLOR=Red] [COLOR=Orange]4  [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]n[/COLOR]one/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  sap/none
Aaron         [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20  [/COLOR][COLOR=White]21[/COLOR]  b.sword/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield of faith;judgement-protection[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  swords/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20[/COLOR]  20  falchion/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  [COLOR=White]15  no[/COLOR]ne/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow] 8[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]
horse         13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass     11   8  none/[COLOR=Lime][I]delay[/I][/COLOR]
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Kathor        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]21[/COLOR]  24  g.sword/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]shield
[/I][/COLOR]horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Horseman1     17  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17 [COLOR=Red]-13[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR]
horse         11  15  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Marda - attack/hits (kills horseman #1)
Torrent - attack crossbowman hits dmg = 5; AoO vs horseman #2 hits(crits & kills)
Crossbowman - attack Torrent/miss
Aaron - Attack Kathor/miss
Shade - Attack Kathor/miss
Barrik - Attack Kathor's horse/hit (mounted combat fails) dmg = 8 pts.
eidolon - ready action same
Renard - total D
Fantalass - delay... Did not expend acid dart useage.
Horseman2 - throws TFbag and attempts to move in on Fantalass - Killed by Torrent first
Kathor - Attack Shade's mount/miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2011)

"Give up now... you will not win..."

Aaron spies his advantage, knowing that with numbers, Kathor is not going anywhere.  His blade swings swiftly, hoping to get through the man's defenses.

Yet again, the armored figure easily deflects the blow.  Hopefully the others would prove to have better luck than himself...

AC20


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 5, 2011)

Barrik keeps up his nasty smile. "Boy's got a point, bounty hunter. Most of your men are dead and you're surrounded. Can't last forever," the magic-wielding half-orc chuckles as he aims another falchion strike against the horse.

The eidolon barks something in a harsh, cruel-sounding language...

[sblock=Orc]
Master, let me finish this one and join you! To slay the foes of Barrik!
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik takes another standard attack against the horse. Eidolon moves 1 Right, 2 Down, 1 Left to get between Kathor and Renard, just in case.

AC 20, FF 18 (+4 bonus from Shield, lasts 18 rounds). HP 20/20
0-level spells unlimited. 1st-level spells: 1/3 used today.
Summon Monster 1: 0/4 used today.

Eidolon stats:
AC 16, FF 14. HP 22/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 5, 2011)

Marda will slide in behind this Kathor figure... "Gracenyes, grant him his just rewards..." And swipes with her dwarven axe, which knocks soildly against an invisible barrier saving the man from a nasty hit.


((1d20+6=16 Miss))


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2011)

The sun sinks into the deep black paint of the rogues silver mask, giving back not even a hint of a reflection save that in her cruel blue eyes. but the suns beams do find a highly reflective surface in the armor of the heavy cavalry unit, fouling the rouges aim once more. 
Rapier vs Kathor (1d20+6=10, 2d6+2=10)
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2874719/]Shortsword vs Kathor (1d20+4=16, 2d6+1=6)[/URL]

OOC - and here are those regular rolls I always mention when people call me a power gamer.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

As Torrent and the crossbowman continue to fight the others surround Kathor. He deflects a few blows but relies heavily on his armor and spell to protect himself. Then to the shock of all those involved he answers Aaron and Barrik by throwing his great sword point first into the dirt.

"Alright then I surrender," Kathor says holding his metal guantleted hands up. "Hern stop!" he yells at the crossbowman after he delivers a viscous shot to Torrent. The man looks smug as though he didn't surrender and he has you all where he wants you. "What do you plan to do with me and my men? Take us into custody and back to the city?... No?" He says in mock shock. 

"You have something more important to do perhaps?"
 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order and the horse below your character is the one they are riding.*


```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Marda         20  16  waraxe/none
horse         11  15  none/none
Torrent       15  [COLOR=Yellow][COLOR=White]25[/COLOR] [/COLOR] b.axe/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR];11hp NL
horse         11  [COLOR=Red] [COLOR=Orange]4  [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]n[/COLOR]one/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
Crossbowman   15   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  sap/none
Aaron         [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20  [/COLOR][COLOR=White]21[/COLOR]  b.sword/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield of faith;judgement-protection[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Shade         16  18  swords/[COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Barrik        [COLOR=MediumTurquoise]20[/COLOR]  20  falchion/[I][COLOR=MediumTurquoise]shield[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  [COLOR=White]15  no[/COLOR]ne/none
eidolon       16  22  none/none
Renard        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow] 8[/COLOR]   none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]TotalD[/I][/COLOR]
horse         13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass     11   8  none/[COLOR=Lime][I]ready[/I][/COLOR]
horse         11  [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Kathor        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]21[/COLOR]  24  g.sword/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]shield
[/I][/COLOR]horse         11   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Horseman1     17  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
horse         11  15  none/none
Horseman2     17 [COLOR=Red]-13[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR]
horse         11  15  none/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Marda - move, attack/miss
Torrent - attack/miss
Crossbowman - attack/hit dmg = 8 NL
Aaron - attack/miss 
Shade - attack/miss
Barrik - attack/miss
eidolon - ready/guard 
Renard - Tota Defense
Fantalass - ready/acid dart
Kathor - surrenders/none
[/sblock]

*EDIT: Marda's healing of Torrent below already added in.*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 6, 2011)

Barrik grunts, concealing his satisfaction (and to be honest, relief). "First smart thing you've done all day, I'd wager. We'll take your weapons and horses, then let you walk back to Gate Pass. Oh, and we'll take your spell components. Though I'm sure the Ragesians would be interested in you for them. But we'll let you walk _after_ telling us just why you were so intent on stopping us... The bounties aren't so great to go through all this trouble. You have something more important to do with us, perhaps?" the half-orc asks in a mocking tone.

The eidolon sits, watching Renard with keen eyes. It seems almost eager for him to make a move, to attempt escape or attack, so it can finish him off.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 6, 2011)

*"Surrender? What kind of pathetic excuse for an invalid invader do you think you are? I should slit your throat on general principal! You set fire to a non-aggressive city in a neighboring kingdom and then expect mercy when you fail you moronic blowhard?"* Holding her masked face not an inch from Kathor's after she rips off his helmet. Before he can can spout off some kind uppity remark, the cold tip of her blackened rapier is pressed hard under his chin to emphasize his tenuous position.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

"You got me wrong missy, I'm no Ragesian. I'm just trying to make a living in the world and they have the gold." Kathor says eying the dark blade without moving his head.

Torrent moves up to stand near the group of mounted people, the crossbowman's weapons in her hands. "That's not what you were hinting at. Barrik is right the bounties can't be worth all this trouble. Tell us what they were paying you for." 

"Why we were paid to stop you at any cost and bring any papers you might posses back." Kathor says showing a little more of his coolness even though the blade scratches at his throat as he talks. "A bonus to be paid for any live spellcasters."

"And how much to get at these... papers," Torrent asks.

"Ten-thousand gold," he replies.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 7, 2011)

Barrik whistles at the sum. "That explains the desperation to take us." He stretches one arm out and scratches his back before eying Shade. "Now put those blades down and choke your acid back. We won't be killing unarmed foes who have surrendered, as long as they behave well. The way you carry on, I could almost swear you were half-elf... and half-harpy."

He looks over his shoulder at Renard and frowns. "Fantalass, would you mind grabbing the weapons off that archer? If he tries anything, my friend there will deal with him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantalass

Fantalss does as Barrik asks.

[sblock=OOC]

Is it a normal or a composite bow?

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+2, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Marda watches over the threats and conversation with the captives... She will dismount and move over to give Torrent some aid from the nasty hit form the crossbowman before he surrendered, "Let me see to that." She touches the wound and prays to Gracenyes, and the wound knits closed (( heals 1d8+1=5 hps)) "That looks much better."

The dwarf seems to think before offering up a question to the group, "Question is what do we do now... We need to be on our way to where we are going, and I do not have any desire to drag them along. If we let them go, they will likely regroup and follow. My suggestion is tie them up and leave them. Might not be the best of options, but gives them a chance at freedom they do not serve and us the time we need to put as much distance as we need to from them."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 7, 2011)

"You might as well slit are throats if you leave us out here weaponless against any attacker and without any protection from the cold." Kathor says angrily. He takes noticeable hold of himself before continuing. 

"You may not take my word for it, but what if I were to promise to not pursue you and your friends. And since you have won this fight the spoils are yours, but I was wondering if it were possible if I could buy some of them back from you?"

Torrent hrmphs at the proposal as Fantalass walks over closer to the group the bowman's quiver and bow in hand.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 7, 2011)

The half-orc snorts as he considers the possibilities again. "Can you hold the others of your crew to that promise? I suppose you are correct about the weapon situation... I wouldn't mind letting you buy back that greatsword of yours. Looks like a fine blade, and I don't think any of us can use it. But come to think of it, I do have a way to make sure you are kept somewhat safe, and we have a set of eyes on you." The half-orc whistles again and the gray-green wolf-thing rises from its sitting position. "My friend there can go some distance from me, but we can stay in contact. He'll go with you as far as he can, make sure you stay safe as long as he can, and make sure you don't draw steel or try to follow us as long as he is around. You'll still be without horses, though."

[sblock=OOC]
Eidolon can travel 10,000 feet from the Summoner. Almost two miles. Gives us a decent head start (plus horses) if they go back on this, and I can just re-summon my eidolon when he vanishes (or tomorrow, either way). We have constantly-available telepathic communication, so I'll know if they try anything. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2011)

Shade lowers her blade with a look of utter disgust in her icy eyes. *"We can leave these unbalanced, crude hunks of metal and wood a mile or so down the canyon with a couple blankets. It'll give these mercenaries a chance to get back to their hovels alive, if that will stop this incessant simpering, so we can get back under way. I'd rather not spend another night in these mountains if we don't have to."* 

She dismounts and yanks him off his mount. *"I will be taking one of these horses however as your thugs have injured mine. And we'll even help you out by unburdening your saddlebags of any heavy coin that might slow your return to whatever rock you crawled out from under."* She strips the non-essential gear off an uninjured mount and replaces it with her own.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2011)

Aaron keeps his gaze on the armored man, knowing that should the foe present himself as a threat, he would join in slaying the enemy.  When the man speaks of not chasing them anymore, this does bode ill to him.  "Who are you to simply walk away from 10,000 gold so easily?  What are you not telling us?  Those red armbands... what do they signify and who is ordering our deaths?  if you WERE to have succeeded, then where were you to take the magic users?"

A plan forms in his mind, but the luxury of time was not on his side...  Perhaps more information is needed...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

"Not able to spend one gold piece much less ten thousand if I end up dead and in a ditch." Kathor says. "I have the feeling you all are the type to let us go." 

He glances over at Shade. "Or stop those who wouldn't from doing us in. But if you leave us out here unarmed and without a horse or two, even the hurt ones, than you have killed us all the same just not as quick." He acts like he is remembering something awful and shudders a bit. 

"Nobody order anyone's death. It's why I ordered my men to target the horses with the bows, and use their saps on you. You are worth more alive. The red armband identifies us The Black Horse Bounty Hunters. And we were to wait for an Ragesain Inquisitor to come and collect you, that's all I know."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantalass

"For the record, I'm not going to stop anyone from maiming them. But we need to keep moving. So, whatever you want to do, do it fast." Fantalss simply says.

[sblock=OOC]

Is it a normal or a composite bow?

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2011)

Aaron accepts the answers and examines the gear and weapons.  If there is anything worth taking, he will make use of it....

"Looks like we leave them.  Take what we need, leave enough for them to fend for themselves.  Fantalass is right, we need to move..."

OOC - Anything worth taking?


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Marda goes about gathering up whatever the group needs... making sure supplies are secured... mounts not injured enough to loose any ground when the group moves out.

As the others are talking to Kathor the priest casts a quick _*detect magic *_away from the group before moving back over and looking over any of the gear taken and currently on the baddies.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

While Shade, Barrik and his eidolon guard the prisoners. Marda, Torrent, and Aaron gather up the horses and equipment. Fantalass looks on in slight inpatients, the mentioning of the Ragesain Inquisitor probably having something to do with his wanting to hurry.

It takes several minutes during which time Shade spots two more men trying to sneak up on the group.

"Hold they are the lookouts." Kathor says as she turns to deal with them. "Drop your weapons men," he calls out. "We want no trouble with this group, we just want them to go on their way."

The two men comply and then are ushered over to be guarded with the other three. 

After everything is collected and sorted the group has a large pile of weapons and a small pile of magical potions fetched out of some saddle bags. The strange part is there is no "normal" gear. No bedrolls, or waterskins, flint&steel, or even a whetstone.

When asked about that Kathor says evenly, "We have a base camp around the next bend in a alcove of sorts, with everything else in it. How about a deal? Leave us with three wounded horses, two bows, and four arrows each, my fathers sword plus the saps for weapons. And allow one man to go back to camp for blankets and food and you can have everything else. I'm sure you won't take it all just leave it at the camp for some poor traveler or something. Once my man returns with the food and blankets to fight off the cold we will mount up and head back to the city and you can head... on your way also."

He looks on hopeful. 

[sblock=Sense Motive DC0] He is telling the truth it seems like he just wants this failed encounter to be over as quickly as possible. Perhaps he is thinking of a way to profit off of it in another way that doesn't involve your capture. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] No gear list yet as you might get stuff from the camp to and wish for it to all be together for linking purposes. Short list not complete is - two bows, two crossbows, 5 saps, 2 tanglefoot bags, a mw short sword, a mw greatsword, 3 potion vials, and a bunch of arrows and bolts. Oh and one of the "new" prisoners has a signal horn (1gp, 2lb.)[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 10, 2011)

Marda comments to the others, "Not much of note, and we are already loaded. I propose, we take everything we collected stick it on a few horses and take it down the road a short ways and leave it. Gives us the time so we can move on while ensuring we are not followed or the like, and we do not let these people die. Either way, I want to be on the road shortly."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

Fantalass

"Good plan. But I will keep a bow and some arrows." Fantalss says nodding.

[sblock=OOC]

Is it a normal or a composite bow? (I hope normal...)

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 8/8, F +0,R+1,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 2/2, F +2,R+2,W+3 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Both are mw composite longbows no STR requirement. [/sblock]

Torrent looks dubious and you can tell she is thinking hard about this plan. "Why not send them on their way back to the city. I don't think I want them following to get their equipment back I say we take the horses up to that first bend and smack them hard and let this lot chase'em."

"If they can't catch'em than it's no fought of ours." She sighs "Guess we will need to get some of their blankets I'll go you all load up here."

[sblock=OOC] If you all wish I am ready for an advance that will have the Black Horseman running down the way the group came from and you all headed in the opposite direction. will give everyone time for a ready to go and to let me know what you take from the tentative equipment list. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 10, 2011)

Barrik shrugs. "I suppose that would work, too. As long as you can keep the others to this little promise, not to come after us again," he says, eying Kathor up and down.

The half-orc sheathes his falchion and whistles sharply. The eidolon walks over to the group, snarling at the lookouts and crossbowman. The beast then rasps out a handful of words...
[sblock=Draconic]
"Look at the silly humans. Can't ever get things done fast, must talk and talk. Should kill leader."[/color
[/sblock]

Barrik frowns at the wolf-thing, eyes seeming to bore into its fur. It sits on its haunches again and looks away.

[sblock=OOC]
I suggest we take the potions and tanglefoot bags.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Right then let's get this done," Torrent says. She points to one of the lookouts with her stained axe. "Come on if you want something to keep you warm tonight."

Torrent leaves with the man and the group stands off to the side to wait and discuss what they can afford to take.

[sblock=OOC] Soon as everyone gives me an ok I'll advance the thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 11, 2011)

"Let's move then. Potions are coming with us..." he says, waiting for the others to get ready to head out to the camp and see what else to take.  He does inspect the longbow though, turning to the others and asking, "Anyone care to take a longbow?  I could use one..."

Other than that, he heads out with Torrent, intent on making it to the camp to see what else these hired thugs had in store.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

Fantalass is ready to move on.

(Could we identify the potions before we do?)


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Marda mounts up and looks ready to move on...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Ready to  move along any time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Is it really impossible to ask what the potions will do? How many checks are needed?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Torrent and Aaron escort one of the look outs to the camp while the others wait.

The camp is just what you would expect from a bunch of greedy bounty hunters, disorganized and dirty. Torrent curses and tells the man to hurry. While she watches him Aaron searches the area.

Near the back canyon wall the inquisitor finds an ominous sight. A light blue silk sheet looks to be covering someone. A booted foot sticks out from under the sheet and a chain runs from boot to a stake pounded into the ground.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2011)

Quickly moving, Aaron moves to the shrouded figure and throws back the sheet to reveal the figure below.  He will inspect them captured one to make sure they are alive and well enough to move along....

"Torrent, keep an eye on that one!  Who is this and why are they chained?  Is this another bounty?" he asks of the greedy bounty hunter.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Aaron moves the sheet to reveal a poor soul his face ashen his eyes staring wide open. The dead man looks to have died of the cold and on his chest he clutches a frozen dead weasel. Both the man's arms holding it as if to try and keep it warm.

"Yeah, a wizard died couple nights ago. Nothing we could do for 'em." the bounty hunter says cold and off handedly.

Torrent nearly takes her axe off her back but grits her teeth and clinches her fist. "Come away Aaron we need to be going." Turning to the bounty hunter she nearly screams. "You hurry, get done!"

Aaron would agree but to look at the man and his familiar something makes the young man unsure. He knows he wouldn't want to be left out like this.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2011)

Kneeling, Aaron gives the bounty hunter a cold look before turning his attention back to the dead caster.  "May your journey to the after life be warm and bright, and should you need guidance, allow Gracenys to lend a hand if you are found worthy."

Turning back to the bounty hunter, he states, "So you chained him down, and let him die from the cold.  When the others arrive, you will bury him properly.  This is not a request either."

Grabbing at the chain, he frees the frozen corpse.  Aaron then inspects the area for any magical items or the casters book, so that perhaps the others might make use of this fallen one's knowledge.

(OOC - not sure what he would have time to die, as burying him would take too long.  Might as well take what they can use and be on their way.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

The look out hurries and is ready in moments just grabbing what blankets he can carry and a pack full of foodstuffs.

Torrent and the man watch Aaron pray over the body and then the woman says in a gasp. "Look at that."

The frayed, dirty silk sheet becomes vibrant and like new glowing in magical light before fading once more back to normal. Aaron looks at the sheet and understands even as he takes it up.

The young man locates a saddle blanket and covers the body before sadly turning away.

"Let's go." he says simply.

[sblock=OOC] Most important thing to find is in Aaron's hands now it's called a Dream Shroud powers and such listed below. PC's will find nothing else of use in the camp. Let me know if you are ready to join the others FtF.[/sblock]

[sblock=New Magic Item]
*Dream Shroud*
Aura faint divination; CL 3rd
Slot belt or shoulders; Price 3,000gp; Weight --

Description-
This silk sheet displays faded images of old myths of the city of Gate Pass. When worn as a belt sash or a cloak, this item functions as a phylactery of faithfulness, with the extra ability to cast align weapon once per day if the wearer whispers._ "Please don't let my death be in vain,"_ during which the shroud briefly is vivid and beautiful as when it was first created. It cannot align a weapon to evil.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 16, 2011)

Moving quickly now, Aaron mounts up and heads out with Torrent and the bounty hunter.  As he rides along, he fashions the shroud into a makeshift belt, knowing that it may come in handy one day.  More than once, his steely gaze falls on the bounty hunter, wondering just what one less of them do for others in this world....

Pondering this question, he realizes that time has flown quickly, as they near the others that were waiting for them all.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

The group sets the extra horse along with the gear galloping off and watch as the Black Horse Bounty hunters follow them back up the ravine.

Turning her mount Torrent says "I hope the never catch those horses." And then starts at a trot before anyone can ask why.

The mood of everyone is solemn as they continue the rest of the day. Stopping only to rest the horses and take in a light meal.

About two hours before dark they leave the mountainous path and enter an open hilly valley. The path turns into a road and the temperature warms noticeably. Red flowers dot the hills amid yellow grass. The smell of smoke drifts lightly on the air.

Closer to dusk the party treks up what will probably be the last hill of the day. One of the largest around it will probably give a good few of the surrounding country side and maybe a good camping spot for the night. The smell of smoke has become a little thicker and ash can be seen floating on the wind. When the crest the hill they can see the cause of smoke and ash. 

*The Forest of Innenotdar*







It is ablaze. And if the rumors are true it has been on fire for almost forty years. Tall pines stretch down into a valley that burns to the horizon. A steaming river mark the border of the forest and ash covers the ground. And amid the haze of smoke and casting shadows the group wonders...

"Is that a house?" Torrent asks incredulously. 

[sblock=OOC] Congratulations everyone is now Level 3 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantalass

"You need elf eyes." Fantalss remarks.
"It is a house."


[sblock=OOC]
Perception check to identify 'house' (1d20+7=27)

Spellcraft checks  to identify the potions (1d20+10=27, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=27)

Will update my sheet as soon as possible.

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 18, 2011)

Barrik trots his horse along, but halts it as the party reaches the crest and views the Fire Forest. "Impressive," he grunts. His jaw tightens a bit at the sight of the raging, seemingly-permanent blaze. "And out of the ice, into the inferno."

He nudges the horse forward again, patting its neck and frowning as he looks down at the small injury he gave it earlier during the battle. He looks up as Torrent brings attention to what she sees. He squints through the glare of the dying sun and the burning trees, but can't see too clearly. "One way to know for sure," he says plainly, giving his horse another nudge and turning it to face the given direction.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll get up a level-up post in the OOC soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 18, 2011)

As the group tops the final rise, Shade's face almost makes an expression that isn't formed out of anger. Not that anyone would be able to tell from behind the blackened silver mask, but her cold blue eyes do widen ever so slightly. *"Well that's just great! I don't suppose anyone in this god forsaken land has ever heard of a temperate climate, or a warm ocean breeze? Everything has to be either a popsicle or an oven with you people? Lets get to that encloser so that we might have some sort off cover for the night instead of sleeping on rocks like farm animals, even if it is just a burnt out shell of a hovel..."*

OOC - I'm updated to lvl 3 and linked my HD roll in the RG. (Got lucky again.)


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Marda pulls up with the others and overlooks the blazing sight. "Both an impressive and saddening sight. If we rest before heading within the heart of this, I would be able to offer protective magics to one other of the group. I am sorry, but I limited with the magics of Gracenyes, still."

She looks over to see if she can spot what Torrent has spotted... ((Perception 1d20+8=11))

((Marda is updated in the character thread... Brief overview: Marda took cleric (2nd level now), weapon focus, and took survival skill and updated some of the others. Like Shade, I was lucky with hit points.  ))


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

As the party gets closer they see that indeed it is a house made all out of stone.



> _Just before the ash field, about a half mile from the forest fire, the party spots a small farm, consisting of a two-story stone house and adjacent barn, and what looks like a pair of simple stone cairns. The farm is on a slight rise to the left of the road, and a young woman stands in clear view, dark-haired, eyes wide and blue, holding a slender black staff.
> 
> When the party is close enough to speak with her, it is clear that she is looking off vacantly, but she speaks to them, saying,_ “The Scourge comes, and the skulls of the dragon pursue you. I saw it in a dream.” _Then she shakes her head as if coming to her senses, then meekly apologizes._




[sblock=Image]





[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barrik wrinkles his eyebrow in confusion. "What the-? Skulls of the dragon? What kind of mad-talk is that?"

The dog-thing grunts once, lazily. During the trek closer to the Fire Forest, the creature's fur seems to have absorbed some of the minuscule ash in the air. It sniffs the air, then points its nose toward the strange girl. "Smell like smoke... Don't like smoke."

Barrik trots his horse a little closer. "Easy boy, she's not the source of the smoke..." The half-orc looks at the girl, managing a kind of scowl even to her pretty face. "Now, before you start rattling off another cryptic phrase and apologizing for it, why don't you tell us your name? And why are you living so close to such a dangerous place?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantalass

Fantalss carefully watches the woman, muttering something silently.


[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2898232/
cast detect magic and look for auras on the woman and her house.

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 23, 2011)

At the woman's words Marda tries to recall anything that would lead her to understand what the skulls of the dragon could be... ((Knowledge (religion) 1d20+6=13... And with nothing coming to mind from religion... Knowledge (Arcana) 1d20+7=25 ))

"Good day to you Ma'am, you will have to pardon my companion for his bluntness. We have had our fair share of encounters thus far. I am Marda, one of Gracenyes' chosen." the dwarven woman says in an attempt to smooth things over and keep them civil... for now.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 23, 2011)

The rogue's gaze doesn't even pause on the oracle but seeks out the shadowy places at the edges of the structure, where hidden attack might come from. But the heavy smoke stings her sharp eyes and fouls her sense of smell. *"Speak plainly witch. We know the red army is behind us, but all this talk of skulls and dragons is scaring the women in the group."*

Perception (1d20+11=12)

OOC - Can't seem to catch a break on perception checks...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaron simply stares at the beauty before him.  She looked frail, but there was something else about her.  An inner resolve, perhaps.  He bows slightly, as he hears the others speak.  Hoping to aid in Marda's attempt to put the young woman at ease, he adds, "We are assailed by others, you are right.  We must make sure you are not a foe, so forgive our uneasiness."

"Gracenys will show us your faith, if you allow." (Detect Good, as he hopes there is good in her)


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

"Who are you _*cough* *cough*_ talking to Cyrstin?" comes a deep ragged voice from inside the house. The voice is followed by an older man stepping out onto the porch. His brown hair is stringy and he is dressed like a poor merchant or artisan. He clutches an old book to his chest and wheezes as he takes in air and coughs as he breathes it out.

He steps up behind Cyrstin and she answers the man her big blue eyes locked on Aarons. "These are the people my vision told of father. The Scourge is coming and we must go, we must go with them."
 
"Non _*cough*_ non _*cough*_ nonsense," the man chokes out. He moves to stand in front of his daughter finally looking at the group. He eyes the horses and weapons and when his gaze falls to Barrik his eyes widen, "Mandragore?" he says and then blinks. "No_ *cough*_ you are _*cough* cough*_," he goes into a fit of coughing for a few moments and then when he can speak continues. "Who are you?"
 
Torrent steps in showing the white of her teeth but the smile is not in her eyes. "We are travelers passing through. And I am sorry but we have no room or provisions to take others into are group. And Barrik has a reasonable question who are you and why do you live so close to the Fire Forest?" she asks near politeness. 

"My name _*cough*_ is Haddin Ja-Laffa _*cough*_," Haddin answers, "And we _*cough* *cough*_ are going nowhere." he finishes and coughs continously as he reenters the stone house.

Cyrstin looks back at you after watching her father leave sadness on her face. "Please help us." she says near to tears. Torrent just looks to the sky and grumbles. 

[sblock=Detect Magic] There is an aura present on Cyrstin and her staff is magical. I will roll your know arcana to identify the school... Nope sorry unknown to Fantalass.[/sblock]

[sblock=Detect Good] She has a very faint aura of good. She isn't high enough LVL to show up on the chart which I don't like. [/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge(local) DC10] 
Twenty years ago, Haddin was a skilled artist and respected citizen of Gate Pass, but his half-orc half-brother Mandragore was a notorious criminal. One day, suddenly, Mandragore turned over a new leaf and began working to redeem his name. Rumors eventually arose that Haddin was mentally dominating his brother, and an investigation revealed it was true. Within weeks, amid protests of countless people who believed — right or wrong — that Haddin had likewise dominated them, Haddin’s reputation was ruined. His brother tried to defend him, but was killed by rioters, and Haddin fled the city in disgust, taking his wife and newborn daughter. 

Occasionally people would see a young woman who closely resembled Haddin’s wife come into town to get supplies, her expression distant. The stories  say that this is Haddin’s daughter, dominated by the bitter old mage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 28, 2011)

Barrik rankles his eyebrow at being called some other odd name. "Mandragore? Who? What?" The half-orc shakes his head at the strangeness of it all.

His horse nickers and turns, but he keeps it turning until it has done a full circle. "Look, Torrent, these people are hardly safe here. We can at least get them to the other side of the Fire Forest. It will keep them a bit safer than if they stay here." His voice goes far quieter as he continues, "Besides, I don't like what she's saying about the Scourge. And call me superstitious if you want, but it's bad luck not to listen to a seer."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can anyone try the knowledge local check? Or does one need to be trained in the skill?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Shade the Surley Rogue*

Shade scratches her chin with the back of her black gloved hand, delving into the depths of her memory of the area. She turns slightly to the others, giving them a 'gather' nod.

*"This is that crazy artist that likes to dominate his family members, enslaving them to his will with dark magics. This is not a place we want to be for any length of time, if you enjoy your bodily cavities unprobed by that creepy old relic without remembering it."* She glances back over her shoulder, at the young woman with what might be a hint of pity for a moment before continuing. *"He's probably been molesting his own daughter for years. I'm surprised there aren't a bunch of two headed babies running around here by now..."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

Fantalass

"I will have to trust your words on this... and there is a magic aura around the woman. I cannot identify it, but mind control magic was always my weak side." Fantalss adds to Shade's words.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Marda was about to speak up with some agreement with Barrick but as Shade rants on she looks at the elf then the old man, back to the elf, and then again to the old man. The dwarf's hand moves to her axe but does not draw it. She mutters an incantation and looks about, especially the young woman.

((Detect Magic, Knowledge (Arcana) roll 1d20+7=17))

As she looks over things she comments, "I am in agreement with Barrick. We could get them away from here. Cyrstin looks old enough to be deciding things on her own. If she wish to come and the old man wish to remain where the Ragesians can find him, that is all on him."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 2, 2011)

Aaron ignores the thoughts from Shade's outburst.  Her mind was feeble; weak and unaccustomed to simple aid.  It was her manner, and the way her mind worked, to fill in the gaps with anything incredulous and obscene.  

"Then it is settled.  We will aid in what way we can.  She has asked for aid, and I will not turn my back on those that ask.  There is an aura of good from her, weak, but still it is there."

Turning back to Crystin, he answers, "My name is Aaron.  Your father seems to be set on staying here, and there are details of his past that Shade here is all to eager to fill in the blanks.  Ragesians give chase to any with magical powers.  Your father is not safe here.  Neither, I would assume, are you."

Dismounting, Aaron gathers the horses' reins and looks around.  "Now, tell us what troubles you..."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The girls face brightens as Aaron addresses her. Then a small blush forms and she looks away for a moment. "You will help us?" she asks shyly. And when Aaron nods she smiles making the young man feel... invigorated. 

"Please you all look tired and can stay here tonight. Let's take the horses to the stable and I will tell you all I can."

The "stable" is really a wooden roof that uses a large hill as a back wall, a ragged roan is tied up to a long post as there are no stalls. By the time the group gets the horses ready for a rest the sun has complete set and the sky has gone from the dark blue of sunset to a deep purple to the north. But to the south the Fire Forest lights up the night sky.

"Oh I can't wait to spend the night in there." Torrent says sarcastically. "Doubt we will be able to get any sleep at all. What is your story girl does your father control you as some have suggested."

"My father?" Cyrstin says a little confused. "My father is just troubled. First his brother died and then my mother." She looks over at the two stone cairns and strokes the black staff lovingly as if remembering something. "He has become sick too, you heard his cough. He has stayed here near the burning forest for so long the smoke has gotten deep into his lungs. Help me convince him to leave in the morning I don't wish to leave without him. Please, oh please Aaron, you must try."

After her pleading she looks a little sheepish again, not looking the young inquisitor in the eye. Aaron stares speechless.

"Ahem," Torrent says after a long silence. "We should see to dinner and then perhaps a good nights rest."

"Oh follow me." Cyrstin says quickly hurrying towards the home.

The others follow each walking by Aaron and giving him a knowing look but saying nothing.

[sblock=OOC] Except maybe for Shade LOL. Sorry FtF we have no control over the people we... umm... find attractive, so this is your characters "other" bodyguard potential I was talking about. This should be fun.

Cyrstin will lead everyone into the home where I wish to do a little planning session on what to except for the upcoming module. This will be done around a meal of stew that has more ash taste than usual. Please feel free to ask any question you have on anything. And after I will post answers and Torrent's plan for making it through the Fire Forest.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=WD] Before leaving Gate Pass Fantalass was given a letter and instructions. They said to wait till he was away from the city before opening the second scroll tube. I believe now would be a good time to do so. 

Let me know if he opens the scroll at the table or waits for privacy (probably not going to happen - sorry to many people in to small a home). Or what you wish to do. But the scroll case is important for the upcoming module. 

Thanks[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=HM]I will try to read it next time privately after preparing spells. They will not watch him an hour as he looks at different writings [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 5, 2011)

At the bequest of the young woman, Aaron is at a loss for words.  Before allowing Shade to fill the awkward silence with her notions of chivalry, he answers, "I will do what I can."

Aaron moves along after seeing the others and their glances at him.  Realizing what they were seeing, his face almost flushes before he quickly follows the others.  He tries not to look at Crystin too much, but found it harder than he had hoped.  Sighing, and knowing that they would soon be on the road, he wonders just what this stop will bring to them all.

As he enters, he takes in the surroundings, noting where the windows were, the doors, and what the best way to exit would be.  Their recent dealing with the bombed rendezvous point in Gate's Pass had him unknowingly looking for things like that.  Finding a way to keep his eyes off of Crystin, he turns to Torrent, asking, "How much further do we have?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantalass

"So, you will ignore Shade's words and mine because some nice glances? From a good person that most likely suffers from mind control? I only want to be sure I understand the situation." Fantalss asks Aaron.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2011)

"I only answer for myself.  I don't know you are Shade well either.  My oath is to Gracenys, and that includes aiding those in need.  Why else would I be on this journey with you all?  Unless..."

Aaron stops, looks at Shade and Fantalass, then to the others, before resting on Fantalass again.  "You are not here for helping others out of your own heart.  You are here for personal gains.  I guess you would not understand."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantalass

"I only know that doing as a charmed person asks only rarely helps the person. Free her, don't fulfill her controllers wishes, if you want to do something good for her." Fantalss adds sourly.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2011)

"And yet you are so quick to judge.  Are you certain that she is under some charm?  No, only with your recollections of this man have you deemed him as having to charm everyone he knows.  I sense she is of good faith.  My patron showed this to me.  If she is under some enchantment, then we shall see what her controller says about that."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantalass

"I only said I sense a magical effect on her. Maybe you should ask the 'good' man what it could be. And falling victim to a spell doesn't make you a bad person. Or did you sense good in her father as well?" Fantalss adds sourly, his expertise in seeing auras clearly questioned.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 4/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Endure Elements, Mount

Effects: 

XP: ?

Caty: AC 15 (T14, FF13), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 6, 2011)

Aaron takes in the words of the caster, as he thinks on them.  "I only sensed her faith.  I did not have the time to take the same liberty with her father, to see if his heart is fouled or fair.  One thing I think we can agree on is that there is more to this story.  Come, let us find out what it is..."

He moves to the abode, intent on finding out just what is going on.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

> _Aside from a few old cloth decorations, all the furniture here is made of stone, looking to be magically shaped. A small hearth crackles with too-bright fire, and beside it an old man sits on a stone bench, perusing a spellbook and coughing incessantly. A finely-crafted warhammer hangs on the wall, surrounded by countless beautiful paintings._



The dinner is cheerless as everyone sits around a small table eating and not speaking much. Haddin sits alone near the fireplace coughing more and more.

Cyrstin fusses over everyone like a mother whose children finally came home and has a warm smile for everyone (especially Aaron). When the meal is finished Torrent thanks the girl and then turns to the group.

"So if we accept these people's hospitality and spend the night we will enter the Fire Forest tomorrow morning." she moves the satchel she has carried since the night you met her up to the table. "These," she says revealing more than a dozen potion vials. "are potions of _Stand the Heat_. They will help us get through that awful inferno. Wish I had them the first time I tried going through."

Putting the satchel back on the floor she starts twiddling with a spoon as she continues. "It is two days through the forest to the far side taking the old elf road. And there are enough for everyone plus a couple left over. But not enough to take the horses. Not enough food either. They will have to stay and maybe some of the gear as well we will have to decide and repack a few things." 

She looks over at the coughing Haddin, then says loud enough for even him to hear. "If we take the enchanter and his daughter we may need to pray to the gods for the spell itself to help us and should prep some of the gold we received for the spells use ahead of time."

"So this should be an easy waltz through a burning forest that won't stop, dragging with us a dour wizard and his get." 

Haddin sneers, a coughing fit stopping him from replying. 

[sblock=Stand the Heat]
*Stand the Heat*
Abjuration
Level: Clr 1, Drd 1, Pal 1, Rgr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 24 hours
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

The touched creature and all equipment it carries suffer no harm from being in even extreme heat. It can exist comfortably in temperatures as high as 500 degrees Fahrenheit.This protection is sufficient to endure the oven-like heat of a forest fire, though neither the creature nor its equipment is protected against fire damage.

If the affected creature catches fire, it can put itself out automatically by spending a move action.

Material Component: Ten gold coins which have sat in a fire for at least one hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 8, 2011)

Knowing that the others were not too keen on taking the coughing man, yet knowing that if left here, he would either die from the nearby forrest fire or the people chasing down magic users. The meal was tasteless, as his mind was attuned to other decisions needing to be made. When Torrent offhandledly calls out to Haddin, with her notion of taking him and his daughter with the group, he is surprised that there is no more from the man besides his coughing fits. Turning to Fantalass, he says, "I will speak with Haddin. Make sure that if he uses magic, you will know about it. I want to speak to him without his enchantments coming into play."

Aaron takes the chance for a non rebutal and moves to talk with Haddin. "From what the others tell me, you are an enchanter. You bend others' minds to your will. Have you done so with your daughter? She is afraid for your life. This Scourge she speaks of seems to be on its way. If it has any of the people we have encountered, they are intent on capturing all magic users, even allowing them to die if need be."

"Thay said you had a brother. Enchanted him even. Lost him I assume. Your daughter is going through that same fate. Seeing her father, the one she loves, eating away and dying from this sickness. Would you let he watch you wither away? Or would you want to live, if nothing else, to live for her to be happy? Otherwise, she will become you. A recluse. Hidden away to die alone. Is that the love you have left?"

Sense Motive +12 on his answer


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fantalass uses detect magic as he watches their conversation.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Shade is wary at every turn as the others trundle into the home of the enchanter, and merrily eat the "food" offered. The rogue, suspicious that the meal may be drugged only eats a small portion of her own rations. Her big blue eyes roll in exasperation, from behind her blackened silver mask, as her comrades mull over the decision of taking the hacking old man and willowy waif of a girl with them, as they continue to try and evade the red army hot on their heels. 

[sblock=OOC]Hehe did you guys like that last one?  

People forget that all of D&D takes place roughly in the dark ages. There is no running water or toilets (or toilet paper) no showers or even schools. No such thing as premade armor or clothing except the most basic burlap potato sacks. Bigotry, racism and blind hatred run rampant, and just being a stranger is usually enough for a group of townsfolk to try and kill someone. All food but the most expensive is rotting or infested with vermin to one degree or another, and the average life expectancy is around 30 years for humans.

So I think having at least one character with an unenlightened, working class view of the gaming world adds a depth that many players aren't even aware is missing from most games. It gets even better when two characters share that view and can get a good back and forth of paranoid racist conspiracy going. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

Marda has watched and kept quiet. She will speak with the others in soft tones and agree with little issue in helping the girl and her grumpy father.

She nods to Torrent at the offer of the potions, "I can pray to Gracenyes for a spell for myself, if you can do so for yourself,  so we can take the pair with us?"

After some fresh water (created herself) which she offers to all present, especially the paranoid elven rogue. She turns to Torrent while she sips the cup of water, "What can you tell us of the forest? Are their dangerous creatures within?"

[sblock=Comments]While there is a more medieval theme to most campaigns, unlike real life there are strange an wonderful things like mages and clerics, and so much more. There does seem to be some level of education in the WoBS. Temples, nobility sort of thing. Nothing wrong with the view though, but at the same time do not go too overboard... Do not want to lay some smack down on some elf. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

_*cough* *cough* cough*
_
Haddin has trouble speaking up at first, but when he does start it is a tirade to be sure.

"I have not enthralled my own daughter(lie), she is all I have left."(true) Haddin says in a raspy voice. "Who are you to _*cough*_ accuse me in my own home. _*cough* *cough*_ "My brother became a better man from what I did.(true) He was killed trying to help.(true) _*cough*_ But what I did, didn't save him so I promised Cyrstin I would never do it again, and I haven't."(lie) _*cough* *cough*_

Torrent looks at the confrontation with a raised eyebrow and asks. "So if she wishes to leave you will let her?"

Cyrstin burst into tears, "No father please we need to go with them. We will die if we don't agree to go."

"I am dying girl!"_ *cough*_ Haddin says standing. "And I wish_ *cough* *cough*_ to finish doing that here. With you beside me and your mother's _*cough*_ pictures looking on." He glances sadly at the portraits about the walls and the group notices now that most are of a lovely woman that looks a lot like Cyrstin. "To be buried next to your mother and my brother and not die _*cough* *cough*_ in some forsaken and cursed forest." _*cough*_
Haddin heads to a stair case and then turning he says before heading up. "They are_ *cough*_ leaving_ *cough*_ in the morning and we are staying here. _*cough*_ Understood Cyrstin?"

The girl bows her head tears flowing down her cheeks. "Yes father," she says meekly.

[sblock=WD] No magic casted during the exchange.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

Fantalass nods in Aaron's direction.
_No magic_, he mouths silently.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 9, 2011)

"You have lied.  You have enthralled her, and in doing so, lied to her as well.  You can stay here and die, for your lies and own pain and suffering.  She, if she chooses, will come with us."

Aaron turns to Fantalass, awaiting to see if there is any word on any magic being used.  As he sees the mouthed words, he nods in appreciation.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 10, 2011)

One the grumpy father has departed and the young woman is away from the group Marda replies, "With Gracenyes' will, I could cast a protection spell on the young woman to wrest his control of her. The only issue, is that the spell has a limited time. And if the old man is more powerful then I, overcoming that may not even work, it merely gives the woman a chance."

And in a deep whisper, "Or we just take the girl..." she looks almost sick, "I loathe the idea, but she is not of her right mind. If the old man wishes to die it is his choice, the young woman can make her own decisions as well."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 10, 2011)

Barrik frowns, but nods at Marda's words. "I think that's about the best option we're likely to get," he says quietly, scratching his eidolon's head. The strange beast rests its head in its master's lap. It opens one eye lazily, gives a raspy sigh and closes the eye again as it mumbles, "Girl easy prey for hunters..."

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, D&D is only medieval in a rather loose sense. The level of literacy is another factor...

Anyways, I'm a little surprised no one has asked about the talking ash-colored wolf-thing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaron is at a loss.  He does not know what the best option is, and what Gravenys would do.  Times like this, he contemplates just what course of action would be best.  Nearing the fire, he kneels, closing his eyes and thinking on their choices.  He wonders if taking the girl without her father is what they should do.  Or should they force the old man to go as well?  

His thoughts pour over the two options, as the dream shroud opens his senses to what the correct path would be...

[sblock=OOC Dream Shroud] Might as well start this thing up and see how it works.  He is contemplating the two choices, and wonders which one would be best in Gracenys favor.  Using the ability of the Phylactery of Faithfulness.  Taking his time to think on things.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

The Dream Shroud only confirms Aaron's worst fears. He can not justly force Haddin to accompany the party, and even if he has some kind of magical hold over his daughter it would be best if she came willing. And Aaron knows that Cyrstin would not leave without her father.

Freedom to chose or no you should never force your will onto others even if you believe it is for their own good. Who is to say what is best for one is best for all.

[sblock=OOC] Will post up the night passing if you are ready FtF, I think everyone else is.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

Aaron decides that the night's rest will be full of torment, with a large choice laid out before them all the next day....

[sblock=OOC] Ready to proceed[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

The night is indeed a restless one. Shade and Marda are put up in a spare room while Torrent shares Cyrstin's room. The two men and the elf have to roll out their bedrolls on the stone floor near the slowly dying fire of the hearth.

Not quite settled about the environment  small watch of just a couple hours is set but nothing torrid happens and morning comes, even though it is hard to tell the sun is rising with the eternal forest fire lighting the sky.

As you pack and have some breakfast Haddin comes down and fixes everyone with a glare. He cares a black studded leather jerkin that looks to be freshly oiled and shined. The silver studs are each almost like a mirror.

"Here," he says to Barrik as he hands the armor over to the surprised half-orc. "This use to be my brothers. You remind me of him so I want you to have it. It's magical and a little more protective than normal. And besides it's best not to wear to much metal armor wear you all are headed."

Torrent raises and eye brow and bites her lip before a smart retort about where is her's comes out her mouth.

Cyrstin looks anxious and asks timidly, "Can we go with..."

"*NO!*" Haddin answers before the question is finished. "It is best they are on their way and we get back to are lives Cyrstin."

The young woman just bows her head sadly and says, "Yes father."


[sblock=OOC] Ok need spells and such for the day. So how about a post of what you did in the morning before the above happened (breakfast, prayed, studied, sharpened, etc.) then your responds to the above and we can get to a little RPing. WD you get your own in the morning post below.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=Fantalass] In the early morning after meditating you decide to take the last half of the watch. You are surrounded by walls and shouldn't be disturbed so you think it a good time to open the scroll case from your superiors. 

Opening the contents you find the reason for it's odd heaviness. Stuff inside are an amulet and ten gold coins that have been almost melted into a cylinder. There is also two pieces of parchment - one is a scroll with arcane writings all over it, the other is a message addressed to you.



> Fantalass the Creator (Wizard of the 1st Order),
> 
> Greetings to you Fantalass, it is with high hopes that when you read this everything is going well for you and your group. The High Wizards of Gate Pass were approached by members of the Resistance and when they told us of their plan we saw an opportunity not only to help when they asked for a member to accompany the group but to also get vital information to one of are members at Lyceum.
> 
> ...




*Contents breakdown:*
- scroll of _Stand the Heat_
- ten gold pieces - set in fire for one hour(component for above spell)
- Amulet of Natural Armor +1
- letter

Also need to know what scroll you made before going to bed.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

Aarons sleep was unnerving.  Visions of torment; of the Scourge; of  death.  Crystin makes her way into his dream, as he sees her watching  them all leave her to her fate.  He watches, as the darkness that can  only be the Scourge overtakes her, with her cry of help the last thing  he remembers before he awakens.

He glances about, seeing that they are indeed still alive, and still in  the doorway to hell.  Shaking off the dream, he knows that he must make a  hard choice.  Obviously, the others, for the most part, are with him on  this choice.  He spends the rest of the early morning in preparation  for the departure.  He goes over each item in his pack, as well as his  weapons, making sure that there is nothing left to do.

His mind distracted, he exhales when the father comes downstairs and  speaks.  This was not going to be a good start to this day...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Fantalass] In the early morning after meditating you decide to take the last half of the watch. You are surrounded by walls and shouldn't be disturbed so you think it a good time to open the scroll case from your superiors.
> 
> Opening the contents you find the reason for it's odd heaviness. Stuff inside are an amulet and ten gold coins that have been almost melted into a cylinder. There is also two pieces of parchment - one is a scroll with arcane writings all over it, the other is a message addressed to you.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Holy Man]
The contents change my plan a bit. I would prefer to copy the spell to Fantalass spell book instead of scribing a new scroll, if possible.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Acceptable WD but since you have to wait 4 hours after meditation to do anything strenuous (scribing spell is mentally strenuous) just add it to your morning post. _"Skipping breakfast Fantalass scribes into his book all morning. And ignores most of the conversation as he does so."_ Something like that.

Make sure to deduct the cost from your scribe's kit.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 17, 2011)

The dwarf wakes in a cold sweat from a restless sleep several hours before the sun rises. She dresses quietly and heads outside with only her axe and shield. She finds a place to sit and contemplates her thoughts and discussion with Aaron the previous evening. The thought of taking the girl by force just fills her with a wrongness.

With well practiced breathing she enters into her prayers. She asks her Goddess for forgiveness for her impure thoughts. Marda knows that those of nobility must lead, not force others to follow. The dwarf lets out the stress of the evening and fills herself with the blessings of Gracenyes.

Her eyes open as the sun crests the burning forest bringing to mind the task ahead. She returns to the small home with a renewed purpose. She will eat a small breakfast before gathering up her things. She then has one more thing to do...

Marda applies a _Touch of Glory_ to herself before approaching Haddin and states sincerely, "Good Sir, I do apologize for bringing this upon you and your daughter. Understand that we are only fleeing the Ragesian army which has invaded Gate Pass."

The dwarven woman attempts to reason with the elder man, "I understand why you wish to remain here, but at the same time please consider that the Ragesians are not too far behind us. While in the past they seem to have had some respect for past pacts, with their leader suddenly missing, a malevolent force has taken that place. I have seen what the Ragesians have done both in the past and present. I do not know if you, a wizard of some power, could stand against their Inquisitors."

The dwarf takes several moments before continuing, "I ask... no I beg you to consider your daughter. Cyrstin is still young and deserves a chance to not only make her mark on the world, but a chance to live. Live a life as you have and perhaps, the gods willing, have children of her own."

"Cyrstin has become an adult and should be given that chance to make her own choices. Yes, that means making mistakes from time to time, but we all make mistakes. I am sure you have made your own, yes?" Marda looks at him knowingly but not in a judgmental way. "From those mistakes and experiences we learn and grow. Does Cyrstin not deserve that chance? Does she not deserve that sort of respect? Her fate cannot to be die here, not now."

The woman finishes with her final appeal, "Please, I again beg of you to give Cyrstin the chance to make her own decisions? if she truly wishes to remain her wit you I will respect that and depart now. But if she wishes to come with us, please let Crystin go. Torrent knows of a place where those of arcane powers can be safe and learn their craft. Your daughter deserves a chance to choose..."

Marda looks to the others to see if they have anything to add, and then to Haddin.

(Diplomacy 1d20+13=28)

((Apologies for the book...  ))

[sblock=Spells]0-level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Stabilize
1st level: _Stand the Heat (Cast on self)_, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(domain)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Skipping breakfast, Fantalass scribes into his book all morning. And ignores most of the conversation as he does so, including Marda's speech.

[sblock=OOC]

What was the CL of the MM wand again? How many charges remaining?

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand:

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 17, 2011)

Barrik is, perhaps, the only person in the group to sleep well. The half-orc rarely has mental battles with himself, let alone nightmares. He wakes along with the others, performs a few natural exercises and begins a quiet meditation in front of the fireplace. "Think we'll want my friend around, so early?" he asks casually while sharpening his falchion, knowing the eidolon is happy either way.

When the old man hands over the set of armor, Barrik takes it with a surprised expression. "Uh... Thanks. I'll make good use of it." He's about to add something along the lines of 'come along and see' when Marda begins her magnificent speech. Knowing his own eloquence can be somewhat limited, Barrik decides to keep his mouth shut, only hoping Shade has the sense to do the same.

[sblock=OOC]
Spells are the same as ever for me (Spontaneous Caster).
Spells per day: Inf./4
Lvl 0 Spells: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic, Message, Mage Hand
Lvl 1 Spells: Enlarge Person, Shield, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Unfetter
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

"She is right.  Your daughter will be hunted down, if she stays here.  Give her the chance to live.  To learn.  You brother would not have wanted another life to be thrown away so easily, when there are greater things that can become of her.  I will protect her with my life.  Of that, you can be sure.  Gracenys hand will guide me through this.  Of that, I am sure." (Cast Guidance on myself)

Aaron bows to Crystin as his oath to protect her is stated.

EDIT - If possible, I would like to change out the Aid Another for a use of Inspiring Word.  I forgot I had the ability, which would grant Marda a +2 on her Diplomacy Check.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Cyrstin looks at her father with a little more hope as she sees the words of the group slowly seep in. She watches as the others do as the man's face softens but she knows that look in his eyes.

"I _*cough* *cough*_ am sorry but the answer is still no." Hadddin says a little more civilized than before. "We_ *cough*_ are staying."

"Than we are all dead," Cyrstin says crpyticly and in a mono-toned voice. Everyone turns to her and see a frightening sight. The girl looks to have gone ridgid and her eyes are rolled up inside her head so only the whites can be seen. With a  jerk she stands on her toes her arms thrown wide her head thrown back and she shouts out to the ceiling. 

*"The Scourge it has COME!"*

Then collapses onto the floor unconscious.

[sblock=OOC] I would roll INIT if I were all of you. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 18, 2011)

Barrik stands slack-jawed at the spectacle, struck temporarily dumb by the proclamation. But as Cyrstin collapses, the half-orc curses in a trio of languages (Abyssal, Draconic and Orcish). He looks between Cyrstin, Haddin and Aaron as he says, "Aaron, you just swore to protect her. So get her to safety, now. And you," he says, fixing Haddin with his gaze, "Go with them, stay down and stay safe."
The half-orc casts a quick spell before drawing his falchion and going to a window, looking outside. "If she's right about the Scourge being here, we're all in a world of hurt..."

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Shield, if I can. Then draw weapon while moving to a window and looking outside.

Barrik AC 20, 26/26 HP
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 0/4 cast.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

The dwarven woman scowls at the elder man... 

((Initiative 1d20+1=6))

... but at the announcement she curses in dwarven and draws up her axe and shield, before following Barrik out the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Just finished scribing, Fantalass looks up startled by the thinks happening around him..

[sblock=OOC]

Yeah, another 1 

What was the CL of the MM wand again? How many charges remaining?

---

Fantalass
AC 11 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand:

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 18, 2011)

Aaron quickly moves to Crystin's side, as she falls.  She is still breathing, but is knocked out.  Knowing that they are in for some trouble, Aaron knows there is no time to run.  They would have to stand and fight.  And that meant that he would stand guard over her, making good on his oath.

"No harm will come to her, without me falling..." he says, as he draws his sword, ready to do battle.

OOC - Map?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Map yes! but first pics And some rolls... [/sblock]

[sblock=Inquisitor Attack]





[/sblock]

And a better pic of Boreus below.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

*Round 1*

Everyone is shocked at Cyrstin's outburst and are double shocked when a gruff voice booms at the house. BArrik quickly casts a spell and heads to the window keeping low.

*"Haddin Ja-Laffa! You and your home are surrounded! Surrender to the will of Rageasian or be destroyed!" 
*
"Oh damn," Torrent mumbles. "An Inquisitor. He is lying he won't let anyone leave here alive." The cleric says than casts a blessing over the party to help with what she thinks will be an inevitable fight.

Shade listens down towards the back door and confirms that indeed someone or something is back there.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Barrik          [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 26  falchion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Shade           17  27  none/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           17  27  b.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           21  24  w.axe/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       12  12  none/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless [/COLOR][/I]       
Haddin           9  10  none/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Shade is up, followed by Aaron.*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Shade the Surley Rogue*

Shade seems much quieter than usual after the uneasy night in the creepy old man's house. After the strange display of divination by the girl and her outlandish warning shades head whips toward the back door. As she moves there, her thin blackened blades slide out of their sheathes. 

She looks out of the crack at the edge of the doorway and rolls her eyes. She whispers down the hall to the others. *"Figures... there's about a half dozen out the back. Could use another body back here to set up a flank with me."* Then she sinks into the shadowy doorway of the darkened storeroom by the back door, readying an action to sink her rapier into the first enemy through the flimsy portal.

The rogue points the other person to the opposite doorway when and if they show up. [sblock=Actions]Free: Speak, Stealth (1d20+8=26)
Move: to (I,16) then to (J,15)
Standard: Ready sneak attack
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I started counting at the 1st full square in the top left corner (A,1), using numbers across the top and letters down the side so we can call out our positions.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 19, 2011)

"Perhaps your friend would be of use now Barrik?"

Aaron moves quickly, knowing that leaving Crystin on the floor in the main room was not a good option.  As Shade moves, and points out the flanking position, Aaron quickly moves, taking Crystin to the room and then turning to flank with Shade.  He nods to Shade, with a grin.  He had studied her movements.  He knew how she fought and what helped her best.  He also had taken the time to learn a little from her as well.  Now would be the time to hone those skills...

[sblock=Actions]Move action, drag Crystin to J18.  Aaron would be on square J17, to flank with Shade.  If above action is only a move action, then Aaron would cast Shield of Faith, for a +2 to AC for 3 minutes.  Otherwise, he will be ready to attack anyone coming in from the back way.  AoO's are 4 per round.  Will use them as they present themselves[/sblock]
[sblock=Aaron Abilities]If AoO presents itself, attack is +8 to hit (flanking), 1d10+3 dmg, +1d6 dmg Precision, 19-20/x2
*Combat Reflexes* - Additional AoO's for Dex Modifier (4 AoO's/round)*
Bodyguard* - If adjacent ally attacked, use AoO vs foe for Aid Another for +2AC to Ally
*In Harm's Way* - While using Aid Another to improve ally's AC, can immediately intercept successful attack with full effects
*Precise Strike* - Deal +1d6 precision damage on melee attacks if flanking with ally[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 19, 2011)

Marda has some divine inspiration... She casts _detect magic_ and looks towards the finely-crafted warhammer hanging on the wall.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

OOC: Yep magical.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 19, 2011)

The dwarven woman will march over to the wallwhere the warhammer is hanging, stowing her axe along the way. She passes a look at Haddin, "Would you mind if I borrowed this?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass quickly recites a protection spell before he stands up and draws his magic missle wand.

[sblock=OOC]

Standard: cast Mage armor
move: draw MM wand (may I also stand up? I know you can move and draw a weapon. No sure this include wands.)

What was the CL of the MM wand again? How many charges remaining?

---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand:

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

At Torrents words the group readies itself for a fight. They hurry to better positions and cast spells in preparation.

Haddin in a daze looks on as Aaron takes his daughter to the back room. He doesn't hear Marda or see any of the others his confusion is so great. Standing from where he knelt beside his daughter he moves towards the front door determination on his face as he mumbles, "I'll get _*cough*_ rid of them."

Torrent yells out, "Haddin NO!" as the wizard opens the door. Barrik watches in awe as the moment the sun shines through the doorway a black crossbow bolt enters to bury itself deep in the wizards chest. Haddin stares down at the bolt in confusion and then drops to his knees blood pouring from both the wound and his mouth. 

He pitches forward and is dead before he lands upon the stone steps leading to his home.

Shade and Aaron turn from trying to see what is going on at the front of the house when they hear the backdoor opening slowly...

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Barrik          [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 26  falchion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Shade           17  27  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[COLOR=Orange][I]ready[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           21  24  w.hammer/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   7  h.c.bow/none      
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Barrik - cast shield, move to window
Torrent - cast bless, move to center of room
Shade - move to back of house, ready action (attack)
Aaron - cast shield of faith, move to back room
Marda - cast detect magic, retrieve item
Fantalass - cast mage armor, stands       
Haddin - moves to door, prepares to cast dominate
Krarlrak - ready action fires crossbow at Haddin (hit dmg: 17)
Emram - DM only...[/sblock]

*OOC: TOP of ROUND 2*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

Barrik watches in shock, then snarls. The half-orc steps closer to the door, pokes his head around and reaches out with his power... He feels something in the earth and grasps onto it. He drags a being of stone and dirt to the surface and smiles toothily. He points at whoever shot Haddin and snarls, "Go play." The rocky creature slides through the earth at the crossbow-wielder, aiming a massive fist at him at it goes.

[sblock=OOC]
Stepping next to the doorway, not into/outside. Using Summon Monster II for a Small Earth Elemental. If it can, charge the crossbow guy. If it can't charge, then just Move towards him. I'll leave the rolls to you, this time.
Earth Elemental Slam: +9 for 1d6+7 (Earth Mastery included)

Barrik AC 20, HP 26/26
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

A forest dog erupts from the ground near the goblin on the hill. It rumbles forward charging the little beast who dodges deftly out of the way squeaking "HELP!" as it does.

"What's this? There is another caster in the home, attack, attack,* ATTACK!*" the inquisitor screams at his men. And they urge forward along with the undead.

"Nice," Torrent says sarcatically "maybe they would have left after dealing with Haddin. Guess now we will never know." Looking out the opening back door she yells, "Heads up! Undead on the way in!"

Shade and Aaron dispatch the skeletons as they try to push in through the hallway. In moments all three are heaps of broken bones between the two warriors.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: Marda and Fantalass are up for round two then the rest of the enemies.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2011)

Barrik glances back at Torrent. "Fat chance they'd let us go. Odds are good they've got some description of our group already. And they would have likely detected magic with us anyway! Damn Ragesians! And it's not like I'm going to stand by and let murder just happen, even if he was a bastard!"

[sblock=OOC]
Rock-dog? I like... I guess we're getting a batch of canine-style critters going for Barrik's summons? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 22, 2011)

The dwarf is rather taken aback at both Haddin's noble gesture and its quick end.

"No sense in worrying over it now." Marda says in her diplomatic way at Torrent's and Barrick's comments.

Clutching the magical warhammer the dwarven woman calls to her Goddess, "Grant me your favor Gracenyes, to strike down these Ragesian murderers." (casts, Divine Favor) She then quickly moves to one side of the front door and nods to Barrick. She readies her shield and weapon for attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass falls prone to avoid any more arrows. A glowing mote of force moves unerringly from his wand to the half-orc outside.

[sblock=OOC]

Fantalss drew the wand last round and didn't stood up

move: fall prone
standard: magic missle at the half-orc picture outside.


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 7/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 23/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Marda calls upon the favor of her Goddess as she steps up to the doorway.

The skeletons shuffle into the home following the orders of their master. Marda takes and swings at the first one smahing it as it enters the doorway. Barrik is not as lucky his slice passing between ribs and throwing him off balance. Torrent takes the thing out though chopping it at the thin spine. The last skeleton enters and casts about with it's red pinpoint eyes loking for something to kill.

At the backdoor the two soldiers believing (wrongly) that the skeletons have tired out those guarding the door enough to move in, rush into the house. The first one is lucky that Aaron is on his shield side or he might not have been able to deflect the young inquisitors blows. "Dam that guy is quick." he yells as he moves past and into the common room. The second soldier stops just inside the door not liking the looks of things.

A bolt of magical energy escapes from Fantalass's wand and hits the half-orc outside across the face. He growls in frustration but before he advances the Inquisitor yells out orders. "Smiley the elemental! Deal with it!" he barks at the warrior, just as the goblin comes cowering behind the hill.

"With pleasure," the half orc growls. He moves towards the elemental and gulps down a potion he was holding and doubles in size in almost an instant. Smiling evilly he gruffly coos, "Here puppy, puppy."

Seeing his men doing their jobs Boreus calls on his powers to shield himself in an aura of faith.
[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Barrik          [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 26  falchion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17  17  none/none
Shade           17  27  none/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           21  24  w.hammer/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   7  h.c.bow/none      
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Skeleton        15   4  scimitar/none
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Smiley           [COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]22[/COLOR]  g.axe/[COLOR=Olive][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Purple]rage[/COLOR][/I](7/8 rounds)
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers(2)     19  12  b.axe&shield/none
Emran           15   7  s.sword/special
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Barrik - cast summon monster
Torrent - used ready action to attack
Shade - used ready action to attack
Aaron - used ready action to attack
Marda - casts Divine Favor
Fantalass - drops prone, uses wand (dmg: 3)
Krarlrak - withdraws
Emram - DM only...
Smiley - enlarged - enraged and ready to kick butt
Boreus - casts shield of faith
skeleton - double move
soldiers - double move[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Well I screwed up all the rolls as best I could. I forgot Marda's divine favor bonus, everyone's bless bonus, and gave Torrent the wrong dmg modifier. Lucky nothing changed the out come.

*TOP of the ROUND 3*[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 23, 2011)

Barrik cracks a tusked smile. _That's right, go for my little friend out there... He'll be back around, even if you do take him down._ Then the half-orc turns and rushes the soldier in the common room, roaring in (mock) rage!

The elemental, meanwhile, obeys its commands to the best of its abilities. Its target is still alive and fleeing... The earthen creature sinks into the ground beneath it. It feels the pulse of the world, the roots of the grass above reaching down to caress its rock-filled body. The inherent wrongness nearby, in the undying flame. But more than that, it feels the running footsteps of its target. The stony creature follows, buried beneath the earth.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik Moves to engage the soldier in the common room, using a Standard attack. I'll take the Skeleton's AoO. Unless Marda maybe smashes the undead... The elemental uses it's Burrow and Earth Glide to go underground and double-move towards the fleeing crossbow-wielder. Can't hit what you can't reach. 

Barrik AC 20, HP 26/26, Shield has 28 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Shade still considered hidden in the dark store room vs the soldier? It will affect my next action.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Since you attacked the skeletons on their way in you just need to re-roll a stealth check (just edit in above post). If it beats the Perception check I will roll here next than you are if not you know by the look on his face he saw you.

EDIT Doh! Guess you are and don't need to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Shade the Surley Rogue*

Shade's fire-blackened blades lash out of the darkness, surprising the soldier in the back doorway. Her black-on-black-on-black in a blackened room finally working to her advantage.[sblock=Actions]Free: ...
Move: ...
Standard: Full Attack Rapier vs soldier (No dex bonus) (1d20+6=16, 3d6+2=7), Shortsword vs soldier (No dex bonus) (1d20+4=20, 3d6+1=11)
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I started counting at the 1st full square in the top left corner (A,1), using numbers across the top and letters down the side so we can call out our positions.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

Aaron's focus goes on the wounded man near the back door.  The skeletons had rushed in, easily cut down between Shade and himself.  Then the soldiers came in, and barely sidestepped the attacks from the Inquisitor.  Shade retaliated from the shadows, hewing into the rear soldier, who looked to barely be standing.

Aarons blade comes swiftly, hoping to hack down the rear guard and stem the flow of enemies.  Turning to look back into the room, he notes that Crystin is still slumbering.  She looked peaceful, and yet unnerving.  Putting his attention back to the fight at hand, he hopes that there are not more to come in from the rear of the abode.  His silence remains, as he glances about.

[sblock=Aarons Status]AC 19
Shield of Faith - 9 rounds left
*AoO* - 4 Per Round, at +7 to hit, 1d10+3dmg 
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Marda comes around with the warhammer, finding it most effective thus far, aiming at the skeleton that managed to get past her and Barrick, the hammer is about to slam into the side of the creature but it managed to deftly doge the attack. The dwarf curses, "Damn pile o' bones!"

((Attack 1d20+7=8 Miss, badly))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24  Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+5 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass stands up in the face of the enemy.
"Marda, burn the undead with your holy power!" he nearly screams, as a dart made of acid leaves his free hand... and hits the ground just next to him.

[sblock=OOC]

move: stand up
standard: Acid dart at nearest hobgoblin. He has no reach weapon, right?
attack is vs touch AC


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 23/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barrik growls as he advances on the soldier and the hobgoblin gets his shield up just in time to deflect both his and Torrents blows. With skill he slides his battle axe up and under Barrik's guard catching him across the hip. "Barrik!" Torrent yells out as the half-orc grunts.

Shade's surprise attack nearly decapitates the soldier coming in the back door and he backs away. Just in time as Aaron's bastard sword cleaves the air where he just stood. Shade and Aaron watch as he holds his neck with one hand and exits the house. Then to their shock the door slams shut but the hobgoblin was no where near it.

The skeleton advances looking for something living to kill and Fantalass miss casts his spell as he nervously tries to avoid the undead gaze. Acid sizzles on the table very close to his spellbook. The skeleton turns it's gaze on Barrik but the spell he cast holds up against this attack.

Outside and at the front of the house the forest wolf melds into the ground and starts towards the goblin, unknown to the enemy. "It's gone Boreus," Smiley says over his shoulder. "Just went away."

Boreus thinks only a moment and then says, "Probably summoned from some Wizard of the First Order. Get inside the house and stop him from casting anymore." 

With a huge smile on his enlarged face the half-orc makes his way to the front door.

"Krarlrak come with me to the back of the house," Boreus says slowly limping towards the right side of the building. The goblin bounds ahead of the Inquisitor eager to see what is happening with his twin brother at the back of the house.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  fal[/COLOR]chion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17  17  none/none
Shade           17  27  none/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           21  24  w.hammer/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   7  h.c.bow/none
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Skeleton        15   4  scimitar/none
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Smiley           [/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=Orange]22[/COLOR]  g.ax[/COLOR]e/[COLOR=Olive][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR](8/10);[I][COLOR=Purple]rage[/COLOR][/I](6/8 rounds)
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]1[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside (North)
Soldiers        19  12  b.axe&shield/location-in house
Emran           15   7  s.sword/special
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Barrik - attack (miss)
Torrent - attack (miss)
Shade - attack (hit dmg: 11)
Aaron - attack (miss)
Marda - attack (miss)
Fantalass - stands, cast acid dart (miss)
Krarlrak - double move
Emram - DM only...
Smiley - double move
Boreus - double move
skeleton - attack (miss)
soldier - North one(withdraws)
soldier - In house - attack (hit dmg: 9)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 24, 2011)

Barrik grunts as he suffers a nasty strike. "Ragesian pit-toad," he growls out, taking another swing. The half-orc then calls out to his allies, "Get me some healing! Marda, take the door and keep him out! Shade, Aaron, get in here and give me a hand!"

Meanwhile, the elemental surges through the earth, following its prey.

[sblock=OOC]
Well that's just dirty. Crit threat against me, when they've already got freakin' +5 to hit? Grrr... Just glad it didn't confirm, Shield served me well.
Anyways, Barrik takes another swing at the soldier, ignoring the skeleton. And the Elemental takes a Run action to the north-east and goes 8 squares (12 Movement used, but can Run up to 160, so no big deal).

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 27 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

((pretty sure that this will not affect Shade or Aaron...))

Marda puts herself in front of the door way and she is none too sure how much of a brute the enlarged man is at this point, she positions herself in a more  defensive manner before she attempts to strike the large bulk in front of the door.

((Attack with Magical Warhammer 1d20+3=8 Miss, I assume. ))

(( I do not supposed the unknown properties of the magical warhammer help with that? I have not applied anything other than Marda's BAB, bless, devine favor, and no -4 for fighting defensively. A magical weapon is by it's nature automatically a +1 weapon. That is meta gaming of course.  ))


[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor, _Fighting Defensively (+2 to AC)_
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24  Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+5 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Shade the Surley Rogue*

Shade seeing the soldier flee back out the way he came in, she takes her chance to move out into the main room, but her stab is fouled by the bone shards all over the ground.[sblock=Actions]Free: ...
Move: to (K,16)
Standard: Full Attack Rapier vs soldier (1d20+8=13, 1d6+2=7)
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I started counting at the 1st full square in the top left corner (A,1), using numbers across the top and letters down the side so we can call out our positions.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: Aaron and Fantalass to finish the round.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 26, 2011)

"Let justice be served, Shade..." come the words from the Inquisitor.  The inspiration is brief, but it will have to do.  He stays where he is, looking to the rear door, knowing that there seems to be more trouble heading their way.

He waits patiently, his oath causing him to stand guard near the doorway.  Glancing back, he calls out, "WAKE UP CRYSTIN!"

[sblock=Aaron's Actions]Standard Action - Inspiring Word for Shade.  Grants +2 morale bonus to all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saves for 1 full round.

Free Action, call out to wake up Crystin.  Move Action - none... await more foes from the back door and take AoO's as they present themselves. 
AC 19
Shield of Faith - 9 rounds left
*AoO* - 4 Per Round, at +7 to hit, 1d10+3dmg 
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)         [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass tries to use his wand on the much to close skeleton...

[sblock=OOC]
concentration check to cast defensively, if check needed when using a wand.
standard: MM on skeleton


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 23/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Shade skids on a few bones as she approaches the melee inside the home. The stumble costs her a chance to get in a strike. Torrent takes that moment to exact a little revenge and cuts the hobgoblin deep. It starts to get some panic in it's eye and lashes out at Shade once more in an attempt to clear a path to the back door.

Barrik's blow he reflects with his shield as Fantalass raises his wand. The elf puts the tip of the wand nearly an inch away from the skeleton's head and speaks the command word. The skull explodes in a shower of small splinters before the headless body drops to the floor.

Marda steps up to defend the doorway and does a good job of it. Her blow almost shatters the half-orc's knee and gives him no time to return a blow as he bellows in pain.

Krarlrak nearly skips as he heads around to the back of the house. "Brother! Oh Brother were are you. We have mages to capture!" he says loud enough to be heard in the house. "Will you wait up you simpleton!" Boreus yells at the fast paced goblin.

[sblock=Preception DC 26]

"I'm 'ere brother by the door. Crank up your crossbow and I'll open it for you," Erman whispers back.[/sblock]



[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  fal[/COLOR]chion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17  17  none/none
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]inspired(+2)[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           [COLOR=Lime]23[/COLOR]  24  w.hammer&shield/[COLOR=Magenta][I][COLOR=Lime]attack on defensive[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   7  h.c.bow/none
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Smiley           [/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  g.ax[/COLOR]e/[COLOR=Olive][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR](7/10);[I][COLOR=Purple]rage[/COLOR][/I](5/8 rounds)
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-in house
Emran           15   7  s.sword/special
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Barrik - attack (miss)
Elemental - double move
Torrent - attack soldier (hit,dmg: 10) (1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - move (draws AoO) attack (miss)
Aaron - Inspiring Word (Shade)
Marda - attack(on def.) (hit, dmg: 13)
Fantalass - use magic missile wand (dmg: 5)
Krarlrak - double move
Emram - DM only...
Smiley - attack Marda (miss) (1d20+10/3d6+13)
Boreus - double move
soldier - Outside - retrieve potion, drink potion 
soldier - In house - attack Shade (miss) (1d20+5/1d8+2)[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
Marda warhammer att:
+2 BAB
+3 STR
+1 Item
+1 Bless
+1 Divine Power
-2 Fighting on the Defensive

Note: Smiley's HP only went down by 9 (as I forgot to add in adjusted CON hp for rage)


			
				DW said:
			
		

> Just glad it didn't confirm, Shield served me well.




Second time too, first was from a spirited charge triple damage great sword.



			
				WD said:
			
		

> concentration check to cast defensively, if check needed when using a wand.




None needed using a wand is a standard action - Activate magic item other than potion or oil. AoO? - No[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


It doesn't change anything this time, but for future reference:

*Cover and Attacks of Opportunity:* _You can’t execute
an attack of opportunity against an opponent with cover
relative to you._ ~ PFC pg 195

The corner stopped the soldier from being able to make a AoO against Shade as she moved up next to him, because the corner.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaron hears something from behind the house and tries to make out what is being said...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass 'throws' a Magic Missle with his wand at the remaining soldier in the house.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: on 2HP soldier in the house.


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 22/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 28, 2011)

Marda busy with the large brute before her can heard something said, but cannot make out the words...

((Perception 1d20+8=24 Soooo close.  ))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 28, 2011)

Barrik ignores the various things going on around him, instead focusing on the surviving soldier. He sidesteps and throws his falchion in a wide arc, aiming to finish the fool. Or give Shade the opportunity to stab him in the back.

Meanwhile, the rocky canine doggedly pursues the fleeing goblin.

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik takes 5-ft. step West and attacks the soldier. Elemental takes another Run action (NOT Double-Move) North-West 8 squares (12 squares of movement) - should place it at the square directly south-west of Kralrak.
(Quick note, HM: Run and Double-Move are different. Run is a Full-Round action allowing up to x4 speed, or x3 if in heavy armor. And I did double-check it for PF, it is as I'm saying. You still got my movement right last turn, I just want to be totally clear. )

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 27 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

Aaron can see that the battle is going well, for now.  Turning his attention back to Crystin, he sees her still slumbering.  They would not be able to flee, for she would have to be carried.  They would be cut down quickly.  Glancing back to Shade, he prays a silent prayer that she would cut down the last of the foes inside.

Seeing the only foe left visible is the large brute at the front door, Aaron calls out to Marda, "You have been found worthy, my sister!  Let her hand guide you!"

He awaits the foes from the rear of the abode, keeping to the shadows of the doorway, and hoping to hew down even more enemies, should they present themselves.

[sblock=Aarons Actions/Status]Standard Action - Inspiring Word for Marda, as she is the one fighting one on one with the brute up front.  Grants +2 morale bonus to  all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saves for 1 full  round.

Move Action - none... await  more foes from the back door and take AoO's as they present themselves. 
AC 19
Shield of Faith - 8 rounds left
*AoO* - 4 Per Round, at +7 to hit, 1d10+3dmg 
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Seeing the brute can miss but knowing she must score well. As Aaron calls out to she feels Gracenyes' blessing course through her and she gives thanks to her Goddess, "With your blessings Grecenyes." the dwarf then strikes with the magical hammer scoring a good solid hit on the man-giant. 

Attack 1d20+10=22
For 1d8+5=13 damage

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 24 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+5 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Barrik and Shade both fail to wound the heavily armored soldier. Fantalass sends magical bolts to shock the hobgoblin giving Torrent the opening she needs. Her axe buries itself deep into the hobgoblin's gut and he doubles over dead. 

Aaron gives Marda the inspiration she needs to finish of the half-orc giant. But instead of falling he brings his axe down hard. The enlarged blade bites into Marda from shoulder to hip and blood coats the parts of the weapon that aren't buried in the dwarf. Marda falls to her knees Smiley not allowing the body to fall free of the axe just yet.

Nobody is sure what is going on outside they have enough to worry about right here and now. 

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  fal[/COLOR]chion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17  17  none/none
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Marda           [COLOR=White]21[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  w.hammer&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I];[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=PaleGreen]inspi[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]red[/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen](+2)[/COLOR][/I]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]16[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   7  h.c.bow/none
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent         15  28  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Smiley           [/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  g.ax[/COLOR]e/[COLOR=Olive][COLOR=Red][I]staggered[/I][/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR](6/10);[I][COLOR=Purple]rage[/COLOR][/I](4/8 rounds)
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside
Soldiers        19  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR];location-in house
Emran           15   7  s.sword/special
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 5:
Barrik - attack (miss)
Elemental - run
Torrent - attack soldier (hit dmg: 6) (1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - 2 attacks (misses)
Aaron - Inspiring Word (Marda)
Marda - attack (hit, dmg: 13)
Fantalass - use magic missile wand (dmg: 2)
Krarlrak - move, draw weapon
Emram - DM only...
Smiley - attack Marda (hit dmg: 26) (1d20+10/3d6+13)
Boreus - double move
soldier - Outside - draw c.bow, load c.bow, 5'step
soldier - In house - attack Shade[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

Seeing his friend cleaved so gravely, Aaron calls out, "TORRENT!  Heal Her!  There are more outside the back!"

He looks back, almost cursing his circumstance.  He knows that his healing is limited, and would the condition different, he would have run to Marda's side to heal her.  Instead, there are more enemies outside and an unconscious ally that he is protecting.  He then turns to the back door, wondering if there was a way to delay the foes just long enough...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Shade the Surley Rogue*

Shade watches the soldier in front of her drop with nothing but disdain in her eyes. With no other enemies in the little house she returns to the closed back door to have another peek through its cracks. Seeing a regrouped force there she waves the inquisitor back into his room and falls back into the shadows of the storeroom once more, readying for another push into the cottage.[sblock=Actions]Free: Perception (1d20+13=17), Stealth (1d20+10=19)
Move: to (J,15)
Standard: Ready Attack: +10 (no dex to AC), 3d6+3 piercing dmg

Shade
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I started counting at the 1st full square in the top left corner (A,1), using numbers across the top and letters down the side so we can call out our positions.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2011)

With Shade's motioning, Aaron stays in the shadows, ready to strike at the next foe before they can cause more havoc.

[sblock=Aaron's Status]Attempt to hide +2
Ready action to attack any foes that come within his range of melee attack
AC 19
Shield of Faith - 6 rounds left
*AoO* - 4 Per Round, at +8 to hit while flanking, 1d10+3dmg (+1d6Precision if flanking)
*Spells per Day* "_" equals unused slot, "X" equals used spell slot
*1st LVL* - (X)(_)(_)(_)
Inspiring Word 3/6 left[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 4, 2011)

Barrik can see the brute is under the thrall of their shared race. He spits, growling out "Hold onto that healing until the giant drops. Orc-blood is keeping him going for a moment after death, but he'll fall quickly. Then heal Marda." And with that, Barrik himself steps to the end of the hallway facing the back door.

Meanwhile, the rock-dog rumbles through the ground to surface in front of the goblin, biting at the no-doubt-surprised foe!

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik steps 10 feet/2 squares east/right, taking Shade's spot after she moves. The elemental goes 10 feet south, then up and attacks the goblin.

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 26 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Hearing Barrik's words, Fantalass decides not to 'waste' another spell on the enlarged enemy.

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense.


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 22/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 4, 2011)

"NO!, Heal her now!  If he kills her, then there is no bringing her back!" Aaron calls out, making sure that there is no argument for 'wasted' spells.  There is no waste when a life is in the balance.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 4, 2011)

Barrik snarls loudly. "I get your sentiment Aaron, I really do, but it's useless to endanger Torrent when he's still standing. He'll keel over in a few seconds, then Marda can be healed. I know half-orcs better than you do, human. Unlike you, I've got the safety of everyone on my mind, rather than the safety of one dwarf and one pretty little girl! Now wait for the brute to fall, let Torrent heal Marda then, and we deal with the enemies when they come in the damn door."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 4, 2011)

"You are only in this for your own selfish reasons, Half-Orc!  So don't tell me about who's safety comes first!  Torrent can't heal anyone that is DEAD!"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Torrent doesn't listen to either man and dives over to protect Marda's body. She takes a massive blow from the enlarged half-orc and manages to keep her feet even as he falls forward. Ignoring the gash down her side and thigh she kneels to lay her healing touch on Marda.

The dwarf woman's eyes flutter open slowly and she looks around in wonder, until realizing what had happened.

Aaron and Shade take up their defensive spots at the back door as Fantalass takes a defensive posture ready for anything.

Outside the backdoor the group can hear the sounds of battle. A goblin screams in pain - someone intones a magical incantation and a flare of blackish light irrupts around the edges of the door. The backdoor vibrates as the fighting goes on close to it.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  falc[/COLOR]hion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  none/none
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor&Total Def[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR]  h.c.bow/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Smiley           [/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR][/COLOR]  g.axe[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Olive][COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR](5/10)
Torrent         15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Marda         [COLOR=White]  21  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  w.hamm[/COLOR]er&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside
Soldiers        19  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR];location-in house
Emran           15   7  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 6:
Barrik - moves
Elemental - move, attack (hit dmg: 13)
Torrent -  (ready action)5'step cast cure moderate wounds (+15 hp)(1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - move, ready action
Aaron - ready action, hides 
Marda - stabilize roll success
Fantalass - total def
Emram - attack (miss)
Smiley - attack (hit, dmg: 25)  (1d20+10/3d6+13)
Boreus - 5'step, inflict serious wounds (hit, dmg: 14)
soldier - Outside - drop crossbow, draw axe, 5'step, attack (miss)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Updated...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 5, 2011)

Barrik growls again, tusks enhancing his snarling visage. "Have a little thought for strategy and consequences, dammit! And Aaron, were I as selfish as you paint me, I'd have left when we got through the mountains and you'd be dead already. So mind your blasted tongue!"

The elemental howls, its voice hollow and deep as the rocks it was born from. The dark magic coursing through it hurt, a violation of its essence. But it had been called for a reason. One goblin dead, and now faced with three other foes. It sees the blood still spilling from the wounded soldier, makes its final choice before returning to the earth, and lunges at him!

[sblock=OOC]
Barrik readies to attack anyone coming in the the door and getting in reach. The elemental attacks the soldier.

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 25 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster: 1/4 cast.

Earth Elemental AC 17, HP 3/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, the enlarged enemy is finally out of the fight? The 'south' of the map is clear?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] He is there and enlarged but you may step over/on him to get through the door yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass moves to the corner, barely looking around it he sends a magic missle from the wand at the hobgoblin soldier outside..

[sblock=OOC]

move two sq right, magic missle


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 21/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, in this case, he moves 3 sq down and defends. Next round he will try to kill the half-orc (the full round action, currently not sure about the name).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2011)

Aarons anger is taking over, yet he tries to keep it in check.  Shaking the thought of skewering the half-orc, Aaron calls out, "I gave my oath.  You challenged my word when this fight started.  I have kept my oath, as well as taken down the foes with Shade here.  What have you done?"

Aaron turns to Shade, knowing that the enemies are outside the back of the small house.  Turning back to Fantalass, Torrent and Marda, he motions for them three to head out the front door while Shade and himself guard the back door.  He cares not what Barrik does, as Aaron focuses on the rear door.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 6, 2011)

"Gods above! You are one incredible piece of work, in a zealot's package. As blind to the truth as you are adhered to your ally-destroying madness. I and my summoned beasts have fought just as hard as you, and you question my worth? You've got a lot to learn about people."

Barrik keeps his falchion at the ready, not sure whether the worst foes are outside the house or within.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

"Will you two stop flexing your muscles and finish this!" Torrent says as she helps Marda to her feet. "That Inquisitor isn't going to let us just walk away and I'd rather have the Fire Forest be the only thing to have to worry about as we travel through it."

She looks to Marda and gives her a look as if to say she could use some help here.

[sblock=OOC] FtF you posted but no actions listed. Still need Shade, Aaron, and Marda's actions/plans.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2011)

Coming to the dwarf looks down at the bloodied mess on her and then quiclky looks about and sees that Torrent does not appear to be in that good of shape either she reaches for the woman and toches her holy symbol, "Gracenyes, I ask for healing for this ally and friend to continue the fight against the evil that lies in wait for us."

The dwarf will takes up the warhammer once again and stand.

((convert bless into CLW 1d8+2=7 damage healed ))
[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor, dying
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+5 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 4 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2011)

Aaron waits for the door to open to decide on what to do.  He waits to use his blade on any foes that present themselves, but is otherwise deciding to wait for the enemies inside.

"A few of you flank them outside.  Once we hear them notice you and attack, the rest of us can burst out this door and take them flanking."

Aaron simply bides his time, as his place in this battle has been set from the beginning.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2011)

Torrent nods a thank you before moving towards the door and outside. She stops to heal herself before she plans to go around and catch the Ragesians off guard.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  falc[/COLOR]hion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless;ready[/I][/COLOR]
Elemental       17  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR]
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];ready
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];delay
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor&Total Def[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  h.c.bow/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Haddin           9  [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Smiley           [/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=White][COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR][/COLOR]  g.axe[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Olive][COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR](4/10)
Torrent         15  [COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Marda         [COLOR=White]  21  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  w.hamm[/COLOR]er&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside
Soldiers        19  [COLOR=Red]-8[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR];location-in house
Emran           15   7  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 7:
Barrik - ready action
Elemental - attack (miss) NOTE: takes 2 bleed dmg from Boreus's att
Torrent - moves, casts cure light (+7hp)(1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - ready action
Aaron - delay??
Marda - cast cure light - Torrent (+7hp)
Fantalass - move, total defense
Emram - retrieve potion, administer potion
Smiley - none allowed (1d20+10/3d6+13)
Boreus - delay
soldier - attack (hit dmg: 3)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 13, 2011)

"Marda, head with Torrent.  Shade and I will wait for your attack on the foes and head out from here.  Fantalass and Barrik, you should go with them, make them think we all are coming from the sides of the house.  Then Shade and I will spring out from the back door and hew them down."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 14, 2011)

Marda nods and follows Torrent out the door and passes her to just around the corner of the house.

((Double move... 40 ft of movement))


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fantalss would like to Coup de Grace Smiley.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 15, 2011)

Barrik nods and mutters "First reasonable thing you've said."

The half-orc heads out the door and pauses near the corner of the house, opposite Torrent and Marda. "I'll add a few numbers in our favor. And elf, stay back. Don't get into the fray if you can avoid it at all."

He calls up a trio of golden hounds (causing the earthen hound to vanish), the canines appearing in a shining beam of sunlight through the ash all around. With a quick word and gesture, they take places with their summoner and his allies as the group prepares to go around the house.

[sblock=OOC]
Using Summon SLA to summon 1d3 Celestial Dogs. Using 1d6, divide by 2 and round up, since there is no 1d3 on the Dice Roller. Also, moving out the door and 1 west.

EDIT: And I got 3 of the Dogs.  Two will go with me, the third will go with Torrent and Marda.

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 24 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster II: 2/4 cast.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Barrik heads out the door with Torrent and Marda. Once outside he calls forth three celestial dogs to help with the remaining Ragesians. 

Aaron and Shade listen intently waiting for their time to strike.

Fantalass step sup to the dying brute Smilely and finishes him off forever. The head and body shrink back to normal almost immediately.

Torrents determined steps and clanking armor warn the enemy of her approach. "Get ready you fools they are coming to us." Boreus says to his men (err.. goblinoids)

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  falc[/COLOR]hion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
C.dogs           13   8  none/none     
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Lime][I]ready[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Lime]ready[/COLOR][/I]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Krarlrak        15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  h.c.bow/[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]prone[/I][/COLOR]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent         15  [COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless
[/COLOR][/I]Marda         [COLOR=White]  21  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  w.hamm[/COLOR]er&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        19   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/location-outside
Emran           15   7  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 8:
Barrik - move, cast summon monster II
C. dogs - none (1d20+4/1d4+3)
Torrent - double move(1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - ready action
Aaron - ready action
Marda - double move
Fantalass - move, coup de grace
Emram - retrieve potion, administer potion (second and last one)
Boreus - ready action
soldier - ready action
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 20, 2011)

Marda moves quickly on the side of the house following the wall. She comes around the corner and stops to wait for Barrik's summoned beastie and Torrent. She also eyes the goblinoid and snears... "The great Ragesian empire has lowered itself to working with <insert dwarven curse word for goblin>."

(double move)

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor, dying
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+5 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 4 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 20, 2011)

Barrik grins around his tusks as three of the golden canines answer his call. _Maybe the gods do favor us._ He eyes each of the dogs and calls out "Easy boys, up and guard," whether or not they actually understand him. _I suppose I ought to actually learn Celestial one of these days, given how many such creatures I call to assist me._

The half-orc and the hounds advance cautiously around the house.

[sblock=OOC]
Move 2 west, 4 north. Ready to cast Acid Splash at any enemy if they come in range/view.
Dog 1 moves 1 west, 5 north, 1 east. Dog 2 moves 2 west, 6 north.  Dog 3 (with Torrent and Marda) moves 5 north. All Dogs ready to attack first opponent in range.

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 23 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster II: 2/4 cast. (29 rounds remaining)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass follows Barrik cautiously, always keeping the half-orc between him and the enemies.

[sblock=OOC]

move: moving
standard: total defense.


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 22/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Barrik and his dogs move cautiously on his side of the house. But on the other it sems that one of the hounds is overzealous (or maybe doesn't understand common) and moves around the corner of the house following Torrent. 

It starts to bark loudly at the goblin twins. They both jump and take off running away from it and it's bite. As one of the goblins comes around and into view, Barrik takes and casts his prepared spell at it. <please roll along with next rounds actions>

Torrent sets up a defense posture as the bone oracle points finger at her. Marda watches as a black ray hits her straight in the chest. It visibly effects her but she seems to fight off the worst of it.

Then he backs up to take cover from the waist high stone wall. "There's a caster over here. Take him alive." He says as the solider takes a position to guard his superior.

Shade and Aaron can her the loud steady barking of the celestial dog but little else.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
C.dogs          13   8  none/none     
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Lime][I]ready[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Lime]ready[/COLOR][/I]
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Total Defense[/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent         [COLOR=RoyalBlue]19[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Total Defense[/COLOR][/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=YellowGreen]shaken[/COLOR]
[/COLOR][/I]Marda         [COLOR=White]  21  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  w.hamm[/COLOR]er&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  36  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]23[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/[I][COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Total Defense[/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  falc[/COLOR]hion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Emran           15   7  s.sword/none
Krarlrak        15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 9:
Barrik - move, ready to cast (then cast) acid splash
C. dogs - double moves? (1d20+4/1d4+3)
Torrent - move Total Defense(1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - ready action
Aaron - ready action
Marda - double move
Fantalass - move, Total Defense
Emram - double move
Krarlrak - stand from prone, move, draw weapon(free)
Boreus - move, cast cause fear (DC13)
soldier - move, Total Defense
[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of the 10th Round! wheww*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass throws a magic missle at the soldier before he falls prone to avoid any ranged retaliation.

[sblock=OOC]

move: 20 ft up
standard: Use Wand on soldier
free: drop prone


---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 21/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 22, 2011)

((Marda is in the wrong position on the last map... she did a double move up and just around the corner... 6 north, 1 west. For next time, adding numbers/letters for moment may help.))

"Aaron, Shade, outside... now!" Marda yells. The dwarven woman moves in at the nearest target... and slams down with the magically imbued hammer. 

((Move 3 squares west, 1 square north-west...  Attack 1d20+8=20 for 1d8+4=12 damage ))

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor.
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 4 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2011)

Turning to Shade, he comments, "Lets end this quickly.  Same tactics as before..."

Turning back to Crystin, he bows slightly, then head out the rear door, taking in the sights.  Seeing Marda attacking the soldier, as well as the two goblins and one more foe, Aaron spies just where it would be best to start with Shades tactics.  He moves to a spot where she would benefit from his position and awaits her movement.  Once in place, he hopes that she can take out the soldier.

"Shade, this one is all yours!" (Inspiring Word, +2 to all attack, skill check, ability check and saving rolls for 1 full round.  Moving 1 square west, 4 squares north, then one square Northwest.  This should get Shade able to flank the soldier and setup the flank next round with the big guy, once Aaron moves in position.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 22, 2011)

Barrik flicks the blob of acid at the fleeing goblin, then whistles to his dogs. "Sic 'em boys!" the half-orc shouts, laughing. The hounds rush into the fray, circling around and trying to get at the foes. Barrik also takes a place surrounding the soldier and strikes out with his viciously curved blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Dogs all advance, with Dog 2 going after the goblins. Dog 1 moves 2 north, 3 east, 1 north-east, 1 north-west (8 squares of movement, single move). Dog 2 moves 2 north, 5 east, 4 north, 3 west (double-move). Dog 3 moves 2 west, 3 north-west and 1 more west (single move). It will also take an AoO for its movement.
Dogs 1 and 3 attack the soldier.
Barrik moves 3 north, 2 east, 1 north-east and attacks the soldier.

EDIT: These attack rolls don't take Flanking into account, as I am somewhat unsure of positioning. Dog 1 should end up directly east of the soldier. Dog 2 should end up 2 north of the inquisitor/1 south-east of the northern goblin. Dog 3 should end up directly north of the soldier. Barrik should end up directly south of the soldier. And if Barrik is considered Flanking (which he should be, with Aaron and the dog), he gets a +1 to damage in addition to the +2 attack.

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 22 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster II: 2/4 cast. (28 rounds remaining)

Celestial Dogs AC 13, HP 17/17, 17/17, 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

The party regroups and surrounds the few Ragesians left. Torrent moves up towards the Inquisitor and sneers at him. "Well orc it seems it would have been better if you would have fled while you had the chance."

"Flee! Ha! you and your Resistance scum bag brothers are all going to die and carry me back to Ragesian on your undead shoulders!" he yells and then starts to cast a spell while protecting himself from Torrent's axe. The axe wins though and the spell is lost.

Shade as well as the goblin twins join the chaotic mele. Shade sticks Boreus in the kidney and the orc oracle screams out in pain. "You were saying?" Shade says raising an eyebrow.

 "Ow, you little runt." she says as Emram cuts her with his blade.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
[U]
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
C.dogs          13  17  none/none     
Fantalass       [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  12  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Cyrstin         12   8  none/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]unconsious[/COLOR][/I]
Torrent         [COLOR=White]15 [/COLOR] [COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  b.axe/[I][COLOR=Magenta]bless[/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=Magenta]
[/COLOR][/I]Marda         [COLOR=White]  21  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]13[/COLOR]  w.hamm[/COLOR]er&shield[COLOR=Magenta][COLOR=White]/[/COLOR][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Aaron           [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  27  b.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Shade           17  [COLOR=White]27[/COLOR]  rapier&s.sword/[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Boreus          [COLOR=Yellow]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]11[/COLOR]  claw/[I][COLOR=Plum]circle pro.(chaos)[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield of faith[/COLOR][/I]
Soldiers        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]23[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]-9[/COLOR]  b.axe&shield/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=White]Barrik          [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]17[/COLOR]  falc[/COLOR]hion/[COLOR=Yellow][I]shield[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Magenta][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Emran           15   7  s.sword/none
Krarlrak        15   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.sword/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]
Round 10:
Barrik - move, attack (hit dmg: 9)
C. dogs - varies (1d20+4/1d4+3)
Torrent - double move(1d20+7/1d8+4)
Shade - move, attack (hit dmg: 25)
Aaron - move, inspiring word
Marda - move, attack (miss)
Fantalass - move, use wand (dmg: 3) drop prone
Emram - 5'step attack (hit dmg: 4)
Krarlrak - 5'step attack (miss)
Boreus - cast on def. (failed) bane w/disruptive spell added on (Will save DC13)
soldier - dying (roll stabilization)
[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of the 11th*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2011)

"Oh, we're going to die, are we? We've eluded and fought off everything you've sent at us, you miserable coward. And you're blind enough to throw out empty threats even when facing your death. Still, you've got guts... Well, not anymore, since Shade just opened them up a bit," Barrik taunts with a nasty grin. He whistles at one of the dogs and points it at the northern goblin. Then the half-orc and his trio of summoned beasts all attack!

[sblock=OOC]
Dogs 1 and 2 stay where they are, as does Barrik. Dog 3 (the one directly east of the Soldier) moves 5 north, 2 west, 1 south (single move).
Dogs 2 and 3 attack the northern goblin (not sure whether it is Kralrak or Emram), while Dog 1 and Barrik attack Boreus. All the attack rolls will include Flanking this time (Barrik-Marda, Dog 1-Shade, Dog 2-Dog 3).

Barrik AC 20, HP 17/26, Shield has 21 rounds remaining.
1st-level Spells: 1/4 cast.
Summon Monster II: 2/4 cast. (27 rounds remaining)

Celestial Dogs AC 13, HP 17/17, 17/17, 17/17
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 28, 2011)

Marda moves to the nearest foe still up and attempts to strike with the magical hammer... and curses as she misses again...

((attack 1d20+8=11))


[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor, dying
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 4 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 29, 2011)

Seeing the battlefield littered with bodies falling from the enemy, Aaron wonders if he and Shade were really needed at this time.  Then the shadowy figure of Shade sinks her blade deep into the orc, as he cries out. _ 'Guess there is still things to take care of...'_ he thinks to himself.

The dogs seem to have the goblins under control, as he decides that it would be best to take out the big guy, if he could.  Aaron skirts the southern edge of the mass of allies, moving to flank the orc with the first celestial dog.  Striking out, he taunts the orc, hoping that it would leave its retribution towards Shade and come after him.  Unfortunately, the hedge gets in his way, as leaves fly about in the face of the orc.

(Move 3 south, 2 west, 1 northwest, flank with celestial dog1, +8 to hit, 1d10+3dmg+1d6Teamwork dmg.
Also, Aaron is adjacent to Shade, and will take AoO against foe for +2AC to Shade, +8 vs DC 10)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, who is still standing? Fantalass will use the wand on the most hurt still standing foe.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Torrent strikes out at the goblin trying to flank her while Barrik and his dogs attack in earnest. The half-orc savagely craves into the inquisitors shoulder and chest. One hound rips at flesh, taking the fight out of the goblin to the north. 

As the black blood flows freely the Ragesian tries once more to cast a spell reaching for Barrik's throat. The spell fails as the life leaves the orc and he falls.

"Yikes!" squeals the last goblin standing. He carefully backs away from Torrent, but before he can turn and run away...

"Oh no you don't! You two legged rat!" Fantalass says aiming the wand and sending a magical bolt to slam into it. The goblin flies off it's feet to land into the dirt dying.

[sblock=OOC] Great fight gang. And the end of the module to boot. Now a little RP clean up this week and we will be starting the next chapter before you know it. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 3, 2011)

Marda looks over the group of Rageians now all on the ground in some state of dying or dead. She looks down to the hammer in her hand and then back to the others, "Is everyone alright?"

As she speaks the dwarf's own adrenalin high of combat starts to diminish and she feels the pain of the grave wound she took from the elarged foe. Though heal with magic, she cannot help but think she was that close to death. Gracenyes' will and the Torrent's healing magics have her there standing. She will carry on the fight.

She clutches at her holy symbol and asks for Gracenyes' blessing. The holy energies wash over her and her companions. ((Channel Energy 1d6+3=5))

Once she has completed the simple ritual she looks to her friend and suggests, "Aaron, we can tend to this. Best to see to your charge." 

[sblock=Marda's Status]Dwarven Cleric 2/Fighter 1
*Initiative:* +1 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Bless, Divine Favor, dying
*AC:* 21 (11 touch; 20 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18 of 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +1 *Will:* +5
*In Hand:* Magical Warhammer & Shield (+6 Attack / 1d8+3)
*Spells:* *(0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Stand the Heat, Bless, Command, Divine Favor(d) (color notes cast)
*Channel Energy* 4 of 5 uses remaining; *Inspiring Word:* 5 of 5 uses remaining; *Touch of Glory:* 4 of 5 uses remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 3, 2011)

Barrik rolls his shoulders as Marda's healing removes some of the wounds he took in the fight. He grimaces as he steps around the corpse of Boreus. Barrik kicks the body once, then whirls his falchion up, around and down, severing the Ragesian's head. "Can't be too careful," he growls out.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"This was ... interesting. Let's search body  for things that will help us with our mission and then decide if we are all still in the condition to barce the Forest of Fire today." Fantalass says, puts away the wand and starts the search.

[sblock=OOC]

uses detect magic in the search to better spot magic items

---

Fantalass
AC 15 (11) (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

"I'm not sure," Torrent says eying the burning forest less than a mile away. "If we don't start out in the next couple hours it may be better to wait. A late start means spending two nights in there, and I think one will be more than enough."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 4, 2011)

Aaron had taken in the battle with reluctance, yet can now clearly see the turmoil they will face.  Closing his eyes briefly, he shakes his head.  Then he speaks, in a calm but unnerving voice.  "We will meet opposition at every corner we face.  They will challenge our devotion.  Our beliefs.  Our will."

His eyes open, as he turns to face the house.  "People are going to die.  Innocent people, like Crystin's father.  She does not know of his fate, and I will be the one to tell her."

Turning to the doorway, he nods at Marda's comment, as he adds, "Can you take care of his body as well?  I don't think she should see him in the state he is in."

He moves to the doorway, and pauses, before turning back to the group.  "I don't know how we got to where we are.  Gracenys has chosen Marda and myself for our belief.  Though each of you has more personal and questionable reasons for helping, things don't always happen by chance.  We can succeed.  We must succeed."

He then looks at Marda, Fantalass, Shade, Torrent and finally at Barrik.  "Thank you.  If nothing else, we each have our role in this endeavor."

He enters the house and goes to Crystin, not sure if he should attempt to awaken her or to leave her resting...


----------



## Songdragon (May 4, 2011)

"We will spend another day, and start out in the morning. If Torrent thinks it best not to spend two nights in the forest, it is probably best. There are things to tend to." Marda says...

She nods to Aaron, "Of course. I care for the mans body, he will be buried with respect and next to his wife as he wanted."  

She nods to Barrick, while not pleasant, with such an evil, you need to be sure. "We should take care of these as well. Perhaps take the remains into the forest and let it have them."

After the bodies are searched for anything of use Marda will got and tend to Crystin's father. Looking for a shovel to begin digging after she has the body prepared. She will take the pains to prepare the body for burial and the soul for its journey.

Later in the day... Marda will perform a ceremony for the man. Prior to the others arriving she will channel energy over the area where the man is to rest with his wife. 

Once everyone who wishes to attend does Marda starts "We are gathered here this day, to honor Haddin for the good he did bring to the world. In his passing I offer, as a chosen of Gracenyes, her blessing that he may be at rest and that his soul may reach the Realm beyond." She places her holy symbol on the man's body and touches both body and symbol and channels yet again. "Go in peace Haddin."

The dwarf takes up her holy symbol and with help starts cover the body with dirt then stones. Once complete, she will bless the site once again Channeling for a third time. She then departs for the house.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 4, 2011)

Barrik has a slight frown at Aaron's little preaching, but says nothing. At Marda's suggestion to dispose of the enemy's corpses, Barrik speaks up with a "I'd rather not haul their ugly corpses to the Forest. I'll let my dogs have them, and melt down the rest." He whistles to the golden hounds, points at the corpses and says simply "Eat up boys. You've done well." After the three canines have their fill and return to their home planes, Barrik piles up the remains and melts them down with Acid Splash.

He attends the minor funeral service and helps cover the body, making himself a giant to better assist.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

It is late and the sun his once more setting but the nearby fire forest lights up the sky keeping it from becoming truly dark. 

Cyrstin stands before her parents graves as she has for the past hour since awaking. The only difference is the tears have run dry and the sobs are much softer.

Aaron stands quietly nearby unsure what comfort he can provide.

__________________________________________________

Inside the cleaned out stone house the others have the magical gear they discovered on the inquisitor and his party on the table. A pile of arms and armor sits on the floor near the door, some of it still caked with dried black blood.

Sitting in the center of the table is the bear like skull mask of Boreus. Around the mask are four clerical scrolls, a brooch shaped like a charging boar, two potion vials, and a wand. Also on the table is a scroll case with a message written in orcish to _"Kill the wizard Haddin Ja-Laffa, no need to bring him in alive, we don't need him."_ inside it.

Somberly the group decides what they are to do with the equipment. 

[sblock=OOC] And I hope gets it divided up before next week. LOL Here's the list. And after it is divided up I will post teh next morning here, than the link to the next IC thread.

FtF we can RP a little also, you know I don't mind.[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
*Soldiers x2:*
banded mail
heavy steel shield
masterwork battleaxe
shortbow (20 arrows)
5 days rations
10gp - total
2 potions of cure light wounds (only one soldier has two - other used his)

*Smiley:*
leather armor
masterwork silver greataxe
platinum chain (necklace)

*Goblins x2:*
masterwork (small) heavy crossbow
20 bolts
leather armor
(small) short sword
thieves tools
28gp -total

*Boreus:*
magical brooch (faint abjuration)
scrolls- cure light wounds x4
wand (very faint abjuration)
hand claw (treat as cestus but Type is P or S)- not magical
inquisitor's mask (faint abjuration)
scroll tube with message in orc
73gp[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 5, 2011)

Visions of a haze cloud his mind, as his mind reels back to the day not so long ago.  Marda was stronger now, devote and kind.  He tends to hope that his friendship had something to do with that.  Now, the cycle repeats itself, as he stares down at the beauty before him.  

"Is there anything I can do?" he asks softly, not sure if breaking the silence was such a good idea.


----------



## Songdragon (May 5, 2011)

As the group gathers later and looks over the items, Marda suggests, "Of the items that we have discovered of our foes, taking those of the best quality for sale later would bring us the gold we might need. Rather than take everything."

The dwarf will place the magical warhammer on the table, "I borrowed this. While a hammer is comfortable in most dwarven hands, I do prefer my axe. As well, it is not mine to lay claim."

[sblock=Treasure]
Orange notes items to take to sell later...
Red, we should take.
Cyan notes magical and further investigation...
The below are suggestions... I am open to other ideas. 

*Soldiers x2:*
banded mail x2
heavy steel shield x2
masterwork battleaxe x2
shortbow (20 arrows) x2
5 days rations x2
10gp - total
2 potions of cure light wounds (to those who cannot heal in some way)

*Smiley:*
leather armor
masterwork silver greataxe
platinum chain (necklace)

*Goblins x2:*
masterwork (small) heavy crossbow x2
20 bolts x2
leather armor x2 
(small) short swordx2
thieves tools x2
28gp -total

((Can those with Spellcraft... Fantalas, Barrick, and Torrent attempt to identify the properties of magic items? Can do so 1/day per item))

*Boreus:*
magical brooch (faint abjuration)
scrolls- cure light wounds x4 (Marda x1, Aaron x2, and Torrent x1)
wand (very faint abjuration)
hand claw (treat as cestus but Type is P or S)- not magical
inquisitor's mask (faint abjuration)
scroll tube with message in orc
73gp

magical warhammer 

Total gold 111gp from foes... 22 gp, and 2 sp for each of us. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass tries to identify the magical items.

[sblock=OOC]

Is there (in D&D) a differense between arrows for short bows and for long bows?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2011)

The elven wizard seems lost in his element as he takes to studying the magical treasure before him. His eyes gleam a little more and his expression seems at first serious and then changes as it dons on him what first one item's abilities are, then another, and another. 

Finally the smile across Fantalass's face is both one of satisfaction and accomplishment. It doesn't take much to know he has figured out what magical powers the items on the table hold.

[sblock=OOC] Some great rolling WD. Looks like it will be hard to keep secert items from Fantalass from here on out. Items are as follows...

Brooch of shielding(101 points remaining)
wand of hold portal (10 charges)
warhammer + 1
Inquisitor's mask - see below [/sblock]

[sblock=Inquisitor's Mask]
Aura faint abjuration; CL 3rd
Slot eyes; Price 2,600 gp; Weight 2 lb.__________
__________________________________________
*Description*
 A creature wearing an inquisitor mask can choose as a free action to have the mask alter his voice to be more menacing and feral, granting a +2 enhancement bonus to Intimidate checks. Additionally, the mask makes its wearer immune to possession, and to attempts to exercise mental control, as with protection from good._________________
__________________________________________
*Constriction*
Craft Wondrous Item, cause fear, protection from good; Cost 1,300 gp [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2011)

*Fantalass*

Fantalass explains the magical items:
"The hammer carries a minor standard enchantment to increase accuracy and damage. Not very interesting...

The brooch is able to protect from some Magic Missle attacks. I would like to add that I'm currently the one most susceptible to such attacks.

I will take the wand, as I'm the only one of us able to use it. It magically closes doors.

The mask... let's say it is intimidating and can shield ones mind and soul, but it is not something I would suggest for wearing openly for long."

[sblock=OOC]

Is there (in D&D) a differense between arrows for short bows and for long bows?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 8, 2011)

Marda nods to Fantalas. "Thank you. Your understanding of enchantments is quite good."

"I have no real interest in anything now before us. If Cyrstin agrees, I could take the warhammer, until I find something similarity enchanted waraxe." the dwarf says. "If no one else claims any of the rest, take it and we can trade or sell them when we are able."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 8, 2011)

Barrik shrugs. "Sounds alright to me. I'm more comfortable with my falchion anyway. Though I will make use of Haddin's gift to me... I really wonder why the old man felt so compelled to give me his brother's armor..." The half-orc drifts off a bit in thought.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

While outside -

"Is there anything I can do?" he asks softly, not sure if breaking the silence was such a good idea.

"Just don't leave me alone," the young girl says coming over to cling to young warrior. She holds him tightly as if someone or something were trying to pull her away from him. "Just never leave me alone." she repeats her voice soft and on the edge of tears.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 11, 2011)

Taken back by the quick response, Aaron can only look at the young woman and shake his head.  "You will come with us, through the forest.  I am not sure what it holds for us, or what will happen after we go through, but if you don't mind the danger, then I have no objection."

Putting his hands on her shoulder, and looking straight into her eyes, he asks, "I need to know what is using you as a vessel though.  You have twice warned us, yet in some otherworldly way.  This last time, you passed out, after warning us.  When did this start, and what else has been told to you?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

"A vessel? Told to me? I'm not sure what you mean Aaron." Cyrstin says here face full of worry at this news. "My power. My magic comes to me naturally, I was born with it."

She looks to the sky partially lit up by the fire forest. "My mother was a wizard, as was my father. So magic is in my blood. But there is something else." She says turning back to look into the young man's eyes. "I don't know if it is part of my natural ability or something else but... but it is there. I am sorry I don't know what to say. I wish I knew. I wish I wasn't this way. Please help me understand it."

She puts her arms around herself as if cold, and casts her eyes to the ground.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 11, 2011)

"Do not worry yourself about that right now.  Just know that I will be here for you."

He lifts her chin, so that she can see into his eyes.  "We will leave tomorrow.  A night's rest is welcome, for today has been a trying day."

He leads her back inside the house, as he sees the array of items displayed.  Turning to Marda, he nods in appreciation for her services before finding a place to seat himself.  "I will take first watch.  If anyone cares to join me, then I would welcome it.  Otherwise, I think we need our rest, for tomorrow will be harsh.."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

*Fantalass*

"Doing my magic requires rest and preparation ...
But not all my rest has to be sleeping, so if I may join you silently at your watch?
Oh, and I changed my mind regarding the brooch. Anyone interested in taking it?"
Fantalass explains

[sblock=OOC]

so, may Fantalass take the brooch and the wand?

... just noticed that he already wears an amulet (same slot). Anyone else interested in the brooch?

Is there (in D&D) a difference between arrows for short bows and for long bows?

---

Fantalass
AC 12 (T11, FF10), HP 12/12, F +1,R+2,W+4


Acid Dart: 6/7 (+3, 1d6+2) (includes Point Blank bonus)
Magic Missle Wand: 20/50 (1d4+1)

*Prepared Spells:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 3, 1st- 2+1
0: Acid Splash, Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Message
1: Mage Armor - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Mount
2: Stone Call - Invisibility, Resist Energy

Effects: 

Caty: AC 16 (T14, FF14), HP 6/6, F +2,R+2,W+4 (Imp. Evasion)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 12, 2011)

The half-orc shrugs again. "I'll take it. Never know when something like that could come in handy."


----------



## Songdragon (May 13, 2011)

AS the evening sets in Marda is busy packing away the gear they plan to travel with. Many of the new weapons and bundled together. The dwarf grumbles about becoming a pack animal.

((Ready to roll when the others are... equipment is updated. Only thing Marda did not grab was the extra food rations from the baddies. ))


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

The night passes quietly and rather quickly. It seems that even time is eager for you to start your journey to 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/305508-indomitable-fire-forest-innenotdar.html

< And so ends a great game thanks to everyone for playing and I will see you on the other side of the link. >


----------

